#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Перевод цикла лекций о Великом совершенстве

## Alex

Всем привет.

Вчера я закончил расшифровку и перевод цикла видеолекций лопона Кунги Намдрола (Малкольма Смита) о Великом совершенстве, или дзогчене. Эти лекции подготовлены издательством Wisdom Publications. За исключением первой лекции они доступны только платным подписчикам, но я думаю, что те, кто не понимает английский со слуха, все равно не купили бы их, так что никто не в обиде. Тем не менее я призываю всех, кто получит пользу от лекций, сделать посильное пожертвование Wisdom Publications - они издают очень крутые книги и делают очень крутые курсы лекций, при этом не имея особой прибыли для себя.

Малкольм практикует и изучает буддизм где-то с начала 90-х годов прошлого века. Отсидел трехлетний одиночный затвор в традиции сакья, получил полномочия учить. С течением времени фокус его практики и интересов сместился в сторону ньингма, коренными гуру Малкольма были Чогьял Намкай Норьу Ринпоче и Кунзан Дечен Линпа. Малкольм перевел и переводит архиважные тексты, так, сейчас им начат проект по переводу всех семнадцати тантр меннагде. Я не хочу сказать, что он прямо мегагуру и не призываю всех записываться к нему в ученики, но всяко человек, мягко говоря, знающий.

При расшифровке я старался как можно точнее следовать оригиналу, но убирал и сглаживал некоторые моменты, характерные для устной речи ("так вот, о чем я... а, ну да, я хочу сказать, что... хотя нет"). Санскритские термины (их немного в тексте) я даю кириллицей и не проверял точность их значения (потому что не владею санскритом). А вот для тибетских терминов и названий текстов привожу транслитерацию по Вайли на случай, если кто-то захочет найти соответствующий текст или термин.

Я старался, но в сансаре совершенства нет, поэтому прошу прощения за возможные косяки, упущения и домысливания. Да будет благо.

----------

Choi (27.09.2020), Dio-Deni (17.04.2021), kamtsang (02.01.2022), Shinyvoid (01.01.2022), Yagmort (25.09.2020), Вольдемар (18.04.2021), Гошка (05.02.2022), Иван О (05.01.2022), Наванг Дордже (01.01.2022), Нгаванг Шераб (24.09.2020), Росиник (24.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2022)

----------


## Alex

Лекция 1. Краткое введение в текстологию и традицию Великого совершенства

Добро пожаловать! Меня зовут Малкольм Смит (иногда говорят «ачарья Малкольм Смит»).

Первая из лекций будет посвящена текстам и линиям передачи, благодаря которым Великое совершенство распространялось в Тибете. Вообще-то это весьма обширная тема, так что за выделенное мне краткое время невозможно полностью осветить ее; тем не менее, мы сможем сделать некий обзор различных возникших в Тибете традиций.

Итак, прежде всего следует понять, что, говоря в целом, в наши дни большинство людей рассматривают учения Великого совершенства в контексте трех так называемых «разделов» — «де сум» (sde gsum). Эти три раздела — это семде (sems sde), лонде (klong sde) и меннагде (man ngag sde); они включают в себя разные собрания текстов, разные передачи и посвящения и распространялись благодаря разным людям. Помимо этих трех основных разделов существуют и другие способы классификации учений дзогчена — наиболее известна классификация на ати (a ti), чити (spyi ti) и янти (yang ti), происходящая из традиции сокровищ учителя двенадцатого века по имени Ньян Рел Ньима Озер — этот тот тертон, что открыл житие Гуру Ринпоче под названием «Занлинма» (zangs gling ma), так что он вообще является одним из основополагающих учителей школы ньингма и считается одним из первых главных тертонов.

Как бы там ни было, хотя само разделение учений дзогчена на три раздела прослеживается в коренной тантре Драталгьюр (sgra thal 'gyur), идея о том, что такая формальная классификация восходит к истокам учений дзогчена на самом деле взята из текста под названием «Логью ченмо» (lo rgyus chen mo), составленного Жентоном Таши Дордже.
Жентон Таши Дорже — крайне важная фигура для истории учений дзогчена; говорится, что о нем есть предсказание в тантре Драталгьюр (там есть раздел, посвященный линии передачи Великого совершенства, начиная с Гараба Дордже и так далее, и после Чецуна Сенге Ванчука есть пара пророчеств о будущих учителях; так вот, считается, что непосредственно за Чецуном Сенге Ванчуком идет Жентон Таши Дордже, а после него — его сын Кхепа Ньима Бум, также являющийся очень важным учителем в истории учений дзогчена).

Смысл в том, что идея о трех разделах — семде, лонде и меннагде на самом деле сформулирована в текстах цикла Вима Ньинтиг (bi ma snying thig), в первую очередь в «Логью ченмо».

Теперь вернемся немного назад. Учения дзогчена всегда вызывали серьезный вопрос — есть ли у них аутентичный индийский источние? Прямых свидетельств у нас немного, это так; однако есть несколько мест в позднейших индийских текстах, указывающих на то, что, конечно же, учения дзогчена исходят из Индии, хотя, возможно, это не относится к каждому конкретному тексту, считающемуся текстом дзогчена.

Есть один текст, принадлежащий индийскому пандите по имени Манджушрикирти (конец десятого – начало одиннадцатого века) — прошу прощения, я не могу вспомнить его название, но это неважно — так вот, в своем тексте он отстаивает необходимость объединения двух стадий, зарождения и завершения; сейчас это вполне стандартный подход. В индо-тибетском буддизме предполагается, что вы какое-то время практикуете стадию зарождения (я надеюсь, что аудитория знает, что такое «стадия зарождения»), которая основана на созерцании себя в образе божества и достаточно развернутых практиках визуализации в контексте так называемой «садханы», а затем приступаете к практикам, связанным с пранаямой, чакрами, нади, ваю и бинду в вашем теле — это называется «стадией завершения».

Есть и другое понимание «стадии завершения», когда этот термин означает просто пребывание в состоянии неусложненной реальности, когда вы просто остаетесь в природе ума — это объединение вашего видения природы реальности с опытом пребывания в неусложненном состоянии сознания.

Так вот, Манджушрикирти большей частью полемизирует с представителями направления средневековой индийской мысли, утверждавшими, что состояние Будды достигается исключительно благодаря стадии зарождения, поскольку вы созерцаете себя в образе Будды. Было и другое направление, о котором Манджушрикирти говорит очень ясно и определенно, представители которого утверждали, что главный смысл стадии зарождения — опровержение обвинений буддистов-тантриков в нигилизме со стороны тиртхиков — дескать, нет, смотрите, у нас не только отрицание, а и утверждение, мы созерцаем себя в образе божества; но на самом деле это для тех, кто смущается, то есть для тех, кто боится непосредственно войти в медитацию стадии завершения, не придавая внимания стадии зарождения.

Как бы там ни было, Манджушрикирти говорит, что второе направление составляют Шри Синха, бхикшуни Нанди и другие — люди, известные нам из истории и связанные с Гуру Ринпоче.

Есть и другое очень интересное свидетельство. Некоторые люди подвергают сомнению историчность Гуру Ринпоче; однако мы знаем, что индийцы определенно сходились в том, что Гуру Ринпоче существовал. Есть две традиции жизнеописаний 84 махасиддх: есть традиция Абхаякарагупты, мы знакомы с ней по дохам, которые не раз переводились, в последний раз Дэном Лопесом. Но есть и другая традиция, в которой список 84 махасиддх отличается от списка Абхаякарагупты. Это краткое стихотворное восхваление 84 махасиддх, написанное Ваджрасаной — гуру Бари Лоцавы.

Если кто не знает, кто такой Бари Лоцава — это первый держатель престола традиции Сакья и основной учитель Сачена Кунга Ньинпо, бывшего вторым держателем традиции Сакья. Большинство не знают, что на самом деле первый держатель традиции Сакья не был членом рода Кхон. На самом деле им был этот очень известный переводчик; упоминание о Бари Лоцаве можно встретить в «ста тысячах песен Миларепы», где рассказывается как один человек вместе со своим сыном пришел к Миларепе за посвящением Чакрасамвары — а Миларепы жил милостыней и у него не было никакого имущества, так что он сказал: «Я не могу дать вам посвящения Чакрасамвары — пойдите получите его у Бари Лоцавы, а потом возвращайтесь и я дам вам наставления по этой практике (меннаг, man ngag), которые сам имею». Так что можно видеть, что в то время в Тибете не особо было распространено сектантское мышление. Порой Миларепа подшучивает в своих песнях над Бари Лоцавой, однако он с радостью послал своих учеников к нему — Бари Лоцава был замечательным переводчиком.

На самом деле практика Синхамукхи, распространенная в школах сарма, исходит от Бари Лоцавы — это один из ранних примеров учений-терма, открытых сармапинским учителем.

Так вот, в составленном Ваджрасаной восхвалении 84 махасиддх упоминается Падмасамбхава как «бхикшу, взявший супругу». В индийской традиции бхикшу — это полностью посвященный монах, соблюдающий 253 обета, так что взять себе супругу... В общем, как бы то ни было, в Индии люди хорошо знали, кто такой Гуру Ринпоче.

Конечно, основной тезис Манджушрикирти заключался в том, что необходимо объединить вместе стадии зарождения и завершения — поэтому он и поднимает этот вопрос. Насколько мне известно, единственный из тибетцев, кто упоминает и комментирует этот отрывок — это Цонкапа; он цитирует его в «Нагрим ченмо» (sngags rim chen mo). Я оттуда и узнал о нем — не напрямую, а на лекции Тома Ярналла, который и рассказал об этом. Он не был точно уверен, что Пэлгьи Сенге, упоминающийся в этом отрывке — это и есть Шри Синха; однако если взглянуть на список людей, известных как «Пэлгьи Сенге», то становится ясно, что речь может быть только о Шри Синхе.

Итак, мы можем понять, что корни учения дзогчен — даже если следовать западной критической методологии, отрицающей, что эти тантры переведены с санскрита, за исключением, возможно, пары текстов — тем не менее, мы можем понять, что традиция дзогчена в Тибете, во-первых, никак не связана с дзеном. Это важный момент.

Дело не в том, что мы против дзена; к дзену нет совершенно никаких вопросов. Однако дзогчен совершенно никаким образом не связан с дзенской традицией; напротив, это движение в рамках ваджраяны, которое позднее было сведено в систему учеником Наропы Майтрипой в текстах традиции таттва-сиддхи, где главным является опыт природы ума. И, разумеется, в дзогчене не отвергается необходимость посвящения; на самом деле посвящение крайне важно. В этом отношении различие между сутрой, включая дзен, и тантрой заключается в том, что у нас в ваджраяне есть некое структурированное учение о том, как познакомить человека с природой его ума посредством различных переживаний, и эта традиция отсутствует во всех направлениях сутры.

Вообще это нельзя сказать с определенностью о японском дзене, потому что школы японского дзена немного сложнее, это не просто сутраяна. В Японии традиции ваджраяны перемешаны с традициями сутры — таков японский буддизм, в нем есть много интересных течений, но я здесь не специалист. Тем не менее, когда я беседовал с одной женщиной, выросшей в семье, принадлежащей к родословной священнослужителей традиции сото-дзен, она упомянула, что на самом деле в сото-дзен настоящее абсолютное учение, строго хранимое в семьях высших священнослужителей — это что-то вроде посвящения тайной мантры, к которому допускаются только самые высшие и опытные старшие служители из этих семей. Конечно, шикантаза является для них важным учением, но оно не окончательное в сото-дзене. Однако, как она сказала, ей не известно, чтобы кто-нибудь из западных людей получил эту передачу.

В школе сингон также существует так называемая «бесформенная абхишека» — если вы согласны на протяжении пятнадцати лет обучаться пратикам этой японской школы мантраяны — у меня есть друг, он сингонский священнослужитель, и он рассказал, что в целом уровень имеющихся в сингоне абхишек соответствует йога-тантре, поскольку один из их главных текстов — Таттвасанграха, а также Ваджрашикхара; в тибетской классификации Ваджрашикхара иногда относится к йога-тантре, иногда к махайоге, то есть она как бы «пограничная». Как бы там ни было, в сингоне есть и «бесформенная абхишека», схожая с прямым ознакомлением — но это школа мантраяны, так что ничего удивительного.

Я все это веду к тому, что различие между практикой сутры и мантры в целом зависит от абхишеки.

Теперь о текстологии Великого совершенства, в частности, что касается упомянутых мной ранее трех разделов — семде, лонде и меннагде. Первые из этих трех разделов — семде и лонде — были проповеданы в Тибете Вайрочаной. Основные тексты семде (разумеется, там много текстов, больше, чем в общепринятых списках) — это т.н. «Пять ранних переводов» Вайрочаны. Затем в Тибет пришел Вималамитра и перевел еще тринадцать текстов, а помимо них есть еще три основные тантры: «Кюндже гьялпо» (kun byed rgyal po), «До чу» (mdo bcu), представляющий собой комментарий на «Кюндже гьялпо», и текст под названием «Ме ду чжунва» (rmad du byung ba). Итак, в целом это класическое собрание текстов семде составляет двадцать одно наименование. В разных списках есть разночтения.

Важно также знать, что один из восемнадцати лунгов семде не считается «отрывком» — на самом деле именно таково значение слова «лунг» (lung) в данном контексте; слово «лунг» переводится по-разному, иногда как «передача на чтение текста», иногда как «агама», т.е. что-то вроде «собрания», но еще одно из значений — «цитата», «отрывок». То есть эти восемнадцать лунгов считаются отрывками больших тантр. Так вот, один из пяти ранних лунгов — это текст, написанный Манджушримитрой, бывшим основным учеником Гараба Дордже среди людей. Его история хорошо известна, ее можно прочитать в разных источниках.

Когда речь заходит о лонде, то рассказывают, что Вайрочана встретил одного старика по имени Пан Мипам Гонпо, который сказал ему: «Я стар и не в силах выполнять требующие напряжения практики» — он едва мог сидеть. Что же сделал Вайрочана? В Индии до сих пор есть традиция использования короткой трости, которой подпирают руку — вы можете увидеть множество садху с тростью для медитации, которая помогает долгое время поддерживать тело в удобном положении. Как бы там ни было, эта традиция распространилась и в Тибете, и Вайрочана сделал для Пана Мипама Гонпо такую трость и начертал на ней текст, известный нам как «Ваджрный мост» — «Дордже зампа» (rdo rje zam pa), так что если посмотреть на изображения Пана Мипама Гонпо, то его всегда рисуют очень старым и слабым, так что он не может самостоятельно сидеть, и он опоясан двумя поясами для медитации и подпирает челюсть этой тростью.

Вот каково происхождение системы лонде. Разумеется, есть множество других тантр, также относящихся к лонде; но, честно говоря, когда их читаешь, то их содержимое трудно отличить от текстов семде. Я подозреваю, что причина в том, что традиция лонде определяет саму себя как «на гью» (rna brgyud) — «традицию уха» или «традицию слышания»; не «ньен гью» (snyan brgyud), «устная традиция», а именно «на гью» — это особый термин, встречающийся только в этих текстах. То есть лонде определяет себя по большому счету как традицию практики, не связанную с так называемой «традицией текстов» пяти лунгов семде.

Итак, обе эти системы исходят от Вайрочаны, а также в какой-то степени от Вималамитры. Есть и другие, дополнительные системы, например «Цикл брамина» — это терма, открытое в конце десятого века и приписываемое исключительно Вималамитре, но его содержание в целом также — семде.

Так как это практиковать? Говоря в общем, в семде есть три системы практики: одна называется «ньенлуг» (nyang lugs), другая — «кхамлуг» (khams lugs), третья — «аролуг» (a ro lugs). Систему ньенлуг собрал воедино известный изгнатель монголов — это значит слово «содогпа» (sor zlog pa), некто, специализирующийся на ритуалах по отгнанию монголов; на самом деле это была такая должность при тибетском правительстве. У одного из моих учителей, нагпы Еше Дордже, работа заключалась в исправлении погоды, и на самом деле у него вполне получалось. А если вы не исполняете свою работу, то вас оштрафуют, так что можете себе представить — дело беспокойное; если от вас ждут, что вы отгоните монголов, напавших на ваш город, то в случае чего могут и уволить, а то и что похуже.

Вималамитра появляется на сцене около 800 г. н.э., хотя свидетельства о нем противоречивы: в некоторых говорится, что он присутствовал при строительстве монастыря Самье, другие утверждают, что он пришел в Тибет уже после этого, в третьих говорится, что он пришел раньше, потом ушел, потом снова вернулся — но тут получается промежуток в двадцать лет, так что я сомневаюсь. Однако согласно наиболее достоверной информации Вималамитра прибыл в Тибет около 800 года и пробыл там около десяти лет. Есть некоторое противоречие: сейчас в целом общепринято, что Вималамитра достиг т.н. «пхова ченпо» (pho ba chen po), т.е. «великого переноса» и пребывает на горе Утайшань в Китае. Однако Нубчен Сангье Еше в своем тексте «Самтен мигдрон» (bsam gtan mig sgron) ясно упоминает, что Вималамитра умер в Тибете.

Понимание этого текста связано со значительными трудностями, потому что этот комментарий на «Драталгьюр» разграничивает семде и лонде очень сложным образом; например, в комментарии говорится о «черном пространстве» — «черном лонге», «белом лонге», «пестром» или «разноцветном лонге». Однако если взглянуть на сами тексты традиции лонде, например, «Историю ваджрного моста» (их три: полный вариант, средний и краткий), то ни разу не встретим никакого изложения «белого», «черного» и «пестрого пространства» — этой темы вообще нет в самих материалах лонде. Мое частное мнение таково: когда позднее учителя меннагде думали, как им классифицировать учения дзогчена низшего — ну, как они считали — уровня, они основывались на этой сложной схеме, которая присутствует в комментарии на «Драталгьюр» — «Сияющем светильнике», но не изучали непосредственно семде и лонде; они просто время от времени использовали соответствующие тексты для цитирования.

Итак, если говорить о значении термина «семде», то речь здесь идет о «чанчуб сем» (byang chub sems); а «чанчуб сем» — это синоним Основы. ОК, синоним природы ума. Вот что значит «чанчуб сем» в этом контексте. Так что мы встречаем в текстах меннагде термин «жи» (gzhi), а здесь — «чанчуб сем». Так вот, «чанчуб сем» — это не ригпа! Ригпа — это то, что познает чанчуб сем. Чанчуб сем — это Основа, а ригпа... вообще-то этот термин не используется в семде. Смотрите, есть так называемые «даша таттва» — «десять принципов», предполагается, что они должны присутствовать в любой подлинной тантрической системе. Это гуру, мандала, огненная пуджа и т.д. Еще самайи. Так вот, эти десять принципов — то, что является отличительным признаком подлинной ваджраянской системы. Однако в «Кюндже Гьялпо» и разных других текстах семде они полностью отбрасываются! Там говорится: «Э, нет! Я, Кюндже Гьялпо — Царь Всетворящий — свободен от этих десяти принципов! Мне нет нужды в этих десяти принципах, и тебе не нужны эти десять принципов, чтобы войти в мое состояние». Почему же? Причина в том, что все мы обладаем природой ума. Эта природа ума — и есть наша Основа. Нам не нужно посвящение, чтобы обладать им; нам не нужен гуру, чтобы обладать им; нам нет нужды вступать в мандалу, чтобы обладать им, не нужны самайи, чтобы обладать им — ни одна из этих десяти вещей не нужна, чтобы обладать Основой, чтобы природа ума была этим «чанчуб сем».

Еще один момент — Ронзом Чокьи пандита, разъясняя термин «чанчуб сем», пишет: «Когда есть сем, чанчуб в тени; когда есть чанчуб, сем уходит в тень». Вот еще почему говорят «чанчуб сем».

Смысл вышесказанного в том, что люди часто совершают серьезную ошибку: прочитают что-нибудь вроде «Кюндже Гьялпо» и, не понимая, что речь идет именно об Основе, думают: «о, у нас в дзогчене не нужны самайи, не нужны посвящения — ничего не нужно делать! Все, что нужно — прочитать «Кюндже Гьялпо» и трепаться на форумах с друзьями о том, как хорошо мы понимаем учения дзогчена». Или в баре, или еще где придется. И люди говорят: «о, да это прямо как адвайта-веданта!», или кашмирский шиваизм. Это еще одно серьезное отклонение, которым многие страдают.

Но на самом деле в текстах семде не особо говорится о пути как о таковом. Вот почему есть три традции практики, о которых я упомянул ранее. Так вот, система ньенлуг основана на том, что вы получаете нечто вроде посвящения шитро, а потом следует нендро — прибежище, бодхичитта, подношение мандалы, гуру-йога, Ваджрасаттва. Кхамлуг чуть посложнее — он основан на так называемых «восемнадцати ригпэй целвангах» (rig pa’i rtsal dbang). Что же такое «ригпэй целванг»? Есть много, очень много ригпэй целвангов, и часто они сосредоточены на разных вещах; но главное в ригпэй целванге вот что. Этим термином «цел» (rtsal) в общем переводятся несколько разных санскритских слов; так, одно из них — «вега», т.е. «сила». О чем речь идет в данном случае — это вега видьи, сила, или, как я это перевожу, «потенциал» видьи, и на самом деле это то, что мы обычно воспринимаем; но, разумеется, наше обычное восприятие ошибочно, так что под «ригпэй цел вангом» на самом деле подразумевается посвящение в силу вашей собственной видьи, в силу или потенциал вашего собственного знания. Итак, существует система восемнадцати ригпэй цел вангов, и они связаны с дохой, которую приписывают одному из учителей, входящих в традиционный для системы семде список двадцати одного учителя дзогчена, начинающийся с Гараба Дордже и заканчивающийся Шри Синхой, а между ними восемнадцать учителей; так вот, каждому из этих восемнадцати ригпэй цел вангов соответствуют определенные посвящение, доха, медитация и т.д. В наши дни их по большей части дают как благословение; на самом деле вне дзогчен-общины их никто не практикует, а в дзогчен-общине на определенном уровне санти маха сангхи систему кхамлуг практикуют очень серьезно. И, наконец, система аролуг. На самом деле я не особо исследовал аролуг, но для нее нет особого посвящения; посвящением служат вышеупомянутые восемнадцать, так что это на самом деле дальнейшие наставления предыдущей системы. Итак, существуют три основных подхода.

В лонде подход только один. В лонде вы получаете посвящение Нёндзог Гьялпо (mngon rdzogs rgyal po) — это посвящение уровня ануйоги, первоначально его не было в лонде, однако его ввел туда учитель Дзен Дхармабодхи и его племянник Дзен Чосе. Дзен Дхармабодхи был очень интересным человеком, и это он объединил традицию лонде с этим посвящением, так что если хотите практиковать лонде, вы обязательно должны получить это посвящение, без этого невозмжно практиковать лонде. Почему? Потому что в таком виде традиция дошла до нас, вот почему так делают.

И, разумеется, в традиции Чоклин Терсар существуют так называемые учения «де сум» (sde gsum). Учения де сум содержат ряд посвящений семде, ряд посвящений лонде и, конечно же, ряд посвящений для меннагде. Они написаны хорошим языком, очень красиво составлены — я не получал их, но кое-что разведал. Их очень непросто получить; возможно, у Чоки Нимы и его брата Цике Чоклина — это два главных держателя этой линии, так что если кому интересно, поезжайте и попытайтесь получить эти учения у них, удачи вам, но это непросто.

Вот как мы подходим к практике семде и лонде благодаря этим посвящениям. Теперь смотрите: если вы получили тайное посвящение, то можете практиковать туммо; если получили третье посвящение — можете практиковать некоторые другие вещи; после четвертого посвящение можете практиковать все; подобным образом обстоит дело и с учениями дзогчена — если вы получили восемнадцать ригпэй целвангов, это не значит, что теперь вы можете взять и практиковать меннагде; нет, не можете, это неправильный подход. Если хотите практиковать меннагде, вам необходимо получить так называемые «четыре посвящения»; это не то же самое, что стандартные четыре посвящения ануттарайога-тантры, они называются «четырьмя посвящениями», но на самом деле это четыре посвящения ати меннагде, берущие начало в семнадцати тантрах и на самом деле, согласно кхенпо Накчуну, они представляют собой подразделения четвертого посвящения. Однако кхенпо Накчун подчеркивает, что они являются самодостаточными приводящими к созреванию посвящениями, так что нет необходимости сначала получать посвящение Хеваджры, Шитро или Гухьягарбхи, а потом уже четыре посвящения меннагде. Также необязательно получать эти четыре посвящения сразу все вместе. Согласно традиции, описанной в Вима Ньинтик, это делали так (мы сейчас говорим о меннагде): сначала вы получаете т.н. «усложненное» посвящение и отправляетесь делать определенные практики, часто связанные с медитацией на мандале мирных божеств. Потом вы получаете «неусложненное» посвящение и идете делать практики рушенов — особые предварительные практики ати-йоги. Затем вам дают «весьма неусложненное» и «совсем неусложненное» посвящения, так что вы получаете все эти посвящения на протяжении нескольких месяцев или лет, шаг за шагом. Сейчас, разумеется, все четыре посвящения упаковывают вместе и даруют их в ходе одного очень длинного посвящения — если делать его самым полным образом, оно занимает примерно десять часов. Но есть, разумеется, и сжатые четыре посвящения; сейчас очень популярна система Чецун Вима Ньинтиг.

Мы не добрались до Чецуна Сенге Ванчука, но этот учитель также невероятно важен для учений дзогчена. Чецун Сенге Ванчук, вероятно, родился незадолго до смерти Атиши в 1052 году, и когда ему было примерно пятнадцать лет, он познакомился с престарелым попечителем храма Шва, находящегося километрах в тридцати к северу от Лхасы. Так вот, у этого человека — Данма Лунгьяла — были тексты семнадцати тантр и дополнительных к ним трактатов — разумеется, ученые исследователи текстов, которые ни во что не верят, ставят под сомнение эту историю — но как говорят традиционные источники, этот пятнадцатилетний мальчик, Чецун Сенге Ванчук, принадлежавший к очень важному аристократическому роду, согласно семейной истории происходившему из Таджикистана (похоже на династию Кхон, которая происходит из мира Ясного Света, потомки шести братьев; здесь интересная параллель с маздаизмом, где у Ахурамазды есть шесть эманаций, которые исходят из него на благо миру; мы знаем, что у многих старинных тибетских родов корни находятся в Средней Азии, что нашло отклик в бонской истории про страну Олмо Лунрин, Таг Зиг — то есть Таджик. Известно, что на протяжении определенного периода у тибетцев были очень тесные культурные связи с Персидской империей, государством Сасанидов и т.д.) Как бы там ни было, и род Кхон, и род Че считают, что их родоначальниками были о сел лха (‘od gsal lha) — боги света. И Чецун Сенге Ванчук был как раз из этого рода, и в возрасте пятнадцати лет он познакомился с Данма Лунгьялом, который дал ему переписать кипу текстов. Данма Лунгьял умер в то время, как эти тексты переписывали, и Чецун Сенге Ванчук остался без учителя; однако он стал практиковать и у него был ряд видений, в которых он встретился с Вималамитрой.

В девятнадцатом веке Джамьян Кхьенце Ванпо, которому тогда было двадцать пять лет, отправился в долину, где Чецун Сенге Ванчук достиг радужного тела и увидел это в видении, поскольку был своего рода эманацией Чецуна Сенге Ванчука.

Так вот, есть цикл Чецун Вима Ньинтиг, содержащий четыре посвящения; но это очень краткие посвящения, которые очень легко даровать. И есть еще Тигле Гьячен из цикла Лончен Ньинтик — это тоже довольно краткое посвящение, которое легко передать, но по смыслу совершенно полное. Так вот, в наши дни это две основные традиции меннагде, которые практикует большинство людей. Вообще на самом деле сейчас не практикуют Вима Ньинтиг. То есть практиковать-то практикуют: есть ламы, которые шаг за шагом ведут вас согласно традиции Кхандро Ньинтиг или Лама Янтиг — это основная традиция из цикла Вима Ньинтиг, которую сейчас практикуют. Причина, по которой Лама Янтиг стала основной практикой в наши дни — это потому что в ней есть гуру-йога, есть практика дакини, практика йидама, то есть практики Трех корней; в Кхандро Ньинтиг тоже есть практики Трех корней, а тибетцы очень любят йидамов и все такое.

Но тут по-другому. Например, в Кхандро Ньинтиг говорится: «мы не созерцаем божество». Это очень ясно сказано. Там говорится: «если ты практикуешь дзогчен, то просто думай о себе как о божестве. Тебе не надо проводить годы и годы, развивая ясную визулизацию, например, центрального из трез глаз». Есть история об одном учителе традиции Ламдре, потратившем буквально двенадцать лет на то, чтобы отточить визуализацию центрального глаза, прежде чем он хотя бы раз прочитал мантру. Эта история — преувеличение, но, как бы там ни было, в дзогчене другой принцип. На это есть много причин, но я не буду подробно на них останавливаться.

Как бы то ни было, смысл вот в чем: в традиции текстов дзогчена семнадцать тантр подобны молоку, а учения ньинтиг — маслу; это экстракт семнадцати тантр, в особенности Вима Ньинтиг и Кхандро Ньинтиг. Для Кхандро Ньинтиг есть собственная коренная тантра по имени «Ньима Лонсел» (nyi ma klong gsal) или «Ньима Барма Гью» (nyi ma ‘bar ma rgyud).

И тут мы сталкиваемся со словом «лон». «Лонде» обычно переводят как «раздел пространства». На самом деле это не очень удачно, потому что если посмотреть, как на самом деле используется слово «лон» в цамдрагском издании этих тантр лонде, в особенности в очень известном тексте, называющемся «Лончен Рабджам гью» (klong chen rab 'byams rgyud) — отсюда Лонченпа взял свое имя — то станет совершенно ясно, что термину «лон» соответствует санскритское «дхату», а не «аварта». А что случилось в дергеском издании? Кто-то исправил санскритское соответствие «дхату» на «аварта», а «аварта» — это ограниченный участок пространства, наподобие загона для скота — он называется «авартой». Но изначальный смысл термина «лон» в лонде — это не «пространство» в смысле «ограниченного участка», так что не надо переводить «лонде», например, санскритским «варга», как делают некоторые. Смысл в том, что правильный перевод «лончен» — это, согласно правилам тибетской грамматики, «махадхату». Так о чем говорится в лонде? В лонде говорится о дхармадхату, и в лонде описывается определенный визуальный опыт, так что на самом деле «дхату», о котором идет речь — это не внешнее пространство; это очень важный момент, который необходимо понимать. В лонде говорится о дхату природы ума и о том, что оно порождает видения, то есть в лонде присутствует те же самые четыре видения, что и в меннагде; просто, поскольку вы не используете свет в качестве вторичного условия, видения выглядят и проявляются по-другому, но принцип совершенно тот же — так объяснял нам Чогьял Намкай Норбу.

Итак, я думаю, что для краткого и достаточно сумбурного обзора текстов и традиций дзогчена этого будет достаточно — это все, что можно рассказать за ограниченное время.

----------

Shinyvoid (01.01.2022), Иван О (05.01.2022), Иилья (06.10.2020), Наванг Дордже (01.01.2022), Нгаванг Шераб (24.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2022)

----------


## Alex

Лекция 2. Что такое «видья», или «ригпа»?

Снова всех приветствую. Это вторая из моих кратких бесед. Главная тема этого раздела — ригпа.

Ригпа — это очень знаменитое слово, которое все знают, но мало кто понимает, и еще меньшее количество людей на самом деле знают его в непосредственном опыте. Одна из причин, по которым люди не очень хорошо представляют себе, что такое «ригпа», заключается в том, что многие на самом деле так и не поняли, что это вообще такое. На протяжении этой беседы мы рассмотрим два взаимосвязанных значения, в которых употребляется термин «ригпа» в традиции дзогчен. Они связаны, однако их следует рассматривать по отдельности.

Итак, термин «видья» на самом деле является абсолютным синонимом термина «праджня» — большинство людей не понимают этого, однако, посмотрим, например, на определение видья-мантры — ригнаг (rig sngags). По меньшей мере одно из определений ригнаг (на самом деле определений больше, а именно это определение я встречал во многих местах Кангьюра), видья-мантры, заключается в том, что, во-первых, с точки зрения грамматики, это всегда мантра женского рода — в отличие от «тайной мантры», а во-вторых, видья-мантра всегда используется для призывания праджни — в этом назначение видья-мантры. Тайная мантра — гухья-мантра, с другой стороны, используется как способ для осуществления чего-либо. Итак, необходимо понять, что именно в этом разница между видья-мантрой и гухья-мантрой. ОК, это очень важный момент, и я не думаю, что его хорошо понимает много людей.

Да, в обиходном словоупотреблении есть тенденция к взаимозаменяемому использованию терминов «риг наг» и «сан наг», «видья-мантра» и «гухья-мантра», но на самом деле видья-мантру используют для призывания мудрости, как, например «Гате гате парагате парасамгате бодхи сваха» — это видья-мантра. «Ом ара пачана дхи» — это видья-мантра. В то же время мантры для достижения восьми обычных сиддхи, как, например, способность перемещаться под землей или летать по воздуху, или сиддхи глазной мази, все такое — это гухья-мантры, связанные с методом. Итак, по большому счету мы говорим о «тайной мантре», поскольку пользуемся множеством методов. Вот на самом деле почему — не из-за того, что она «секретная».

Еще один момент, который нужно понять — на самом деле первоначально гухья-мантра исходит из семейста Ваджрапани. В системе крия-тантры три семейства: семейство Будды, семейство лотоса и семейство ваджра, а божества, соответствующие этим трем семействам — это Манджушри, Авалокитешвара и Ваджрапани. И именно практики, связанные с Ваджрапани, считаются строго секретными — частью потому, что Ваджрапани отвечает за подчинение якшей — обретение богатства, сокровищ и всякое такое. Так вот, следует знать, что эти существа, которых, согласно системе крия-тантры, подчиняет Ваджрапани, называются «гухьяками» (это другое название якшей). Гухьяки живут на северном континенте. И Ваджрапани — тоже якша; если посмотреть в ранних буддийских сутрах, то Ваджрапани представлен там как якша, которого Будда связал обетами.

Как бы там ни было, главное здесь в том, что можно проследить, как это понятие о «секретности» применительно к тайным мантрам развивается из описанного понимания, характерного для крия-тантры. И в ваджраяне тоже так. Итак, мы видим, что на самом деле все эти методы исходят из представления о секретности и о подчинении различных существ и т.д.

Многие задаются вопросом: почему китайцы предпочли сутрический материал, а тибетцы — ваджраяну? Чогьял Намкай Норбу выдвинул предположение, что в целом разница обусловлена тем, что китайцы очень любят дисциплину, любят монашество, любят понятие о «правильном, благородном поведении», которое прочно укоренено в конфуцианском представлении о «благородном муже»; и вот они увидели в поведении бхикшу... не то, чтобы полное соответствие китайскому представлению о «благородном муже», нет, но они как бы наложили свои представления о нравственной дисциплине и т.д. на заимствованную из Индии монашескую традицию. Тибетцы же, напротив, были... Ну, я не сказал бы, что ранняя тибетская религия — это шаманизм, мне кажется, что на самом деле это серьезная ошибка. Что вообще такое «шаманизм»? Это некое собирательное название, придуманное на Западе — и сейчас мы им пользуемся, просто применяя его без всякого различия к любой автохтонной религиозной традиции, с которой нам случится столкнуться, поскольку мы ее не понимаем. Так появляются названия вроде «мистикошаманизма» — это когда принимают аяхуаску, теперь это так называется: «мистикошаманизм». Или, например, есть африканский шаманизм, под которым понимают традицию сангома в Южной Африке или традицию йогруба в Западной Африке, и т.д. Есть гималайский шаманизм, распространенный на юге Гималаев. И всех их мы называем «шаманами». Монгольские шаманы — на самом деле термин происходит как раз от них. И возможно — хотя я не знаю, так ли это на самом деле — термин «шаман» является искаженным «шраманера».

Так, вернемся к видье. Мы можем понять, что «видья» является абсолютным синонимом термина «праджня», также и потому, что тантрическая супруга, принимающая участие в третьем посвящении, в текстах называется как «праджней», так и «видьей», и эти термины взаимозаменяемы. То есть не взаимозаменяемы, а вот как: иногда говорится «праджня», так, есть такой термин «шераб еше ванг» (shes rab ye shes dbang) — это один из самых сложных терминов для перевода, потому что тут смешивают разные значения: его переводят, например, как «посвящение изначальной мудрости различающей мудрости» — это смехотворно, потому что переводчик каким-то образом не понял, что «шерабма» (shes rab ma) — это такая женщина, и речь здесь идет об изначальном, если угодно, гносисе, который пробуждается путем союза с этой женщиной. Итак, здесь можно понять, что иногда эта супруга называется «праджней», иногда «видьей»; и здесь также можно разглядеть корни подлинного значения термина «видья» в дзогчене.

Итак, что это за знание, что за опыт вы получаете в ходе третьего посвящения? Согласно классическим комментариям — это опыт блаженства. А затем, в ходе четвертого посвящения, лама объясняет вам смысл этого опыта и как его следует понимать. Вот почему супруга называется «праджней» или «видьей» — потому что именно на основе этого переживания, которое вы получили благодаря ей, вы на самом деле узнаете природу своего ума и становитесь способны к практике махамудры.

Итак, из этого также можно увидеть, что корень термина «видья», как он понимается в дзогчене, укоренен в этом контексте ваджраяны, потому что на самом деле то знание, которое — если мы практикуем дзогчен — должно в нас присутствовать, тоже рождается из четвертого посвящения. Вот почему кхенпо Накчун называет четыре посвящения (усложненное, неусложненное, крайне неусложненное и вообще не усложненное) подразделениями четвертого посвящения.

Я не хочу сказать, что в дзогчене непременно нужно полагаться на тантрическую супругу, чтобы постичь природу ума и т.д.; это представление очень характерно для индийской традици, и в целом оно является нормативным для школ сакья и гелуг. Сакьяпа и гелугпа... скажем так, традиционные сакьяпа и гелугпа совершенно непоколебимо придерживаются точки зрения, согласно которой без тантрической супруги вы не постигнете учений махамудры. Они абсолютно уверены в этом. Тут есть один момент, о котором большинство людей не знают: ваша супруга не может находиться на отличном от вас уровне осуществления — если вы обычный человек, ваша супруга также должна быть обычной женщиной, а не так, что она просветленная, а вы — простой тупица, так не бывает. То есть если вы — бодхисаттва первого уровня, то и супругой вашей должна быть бодхисаттва первого уровня, и так далее вплоть до состояния Будды: если вы Будда, то и супруга ваша должна быть Буддой. Итак, смысл здесь в том - по крайней мере, согласно традиции сакья, он весьма ясно выражен в «ваджрных стихах» — супруга, с которой вы вступаете в союз, должна находиться на том же уровне осуществления; вы должны пройти путь со всеми практиками, стадиями, знаками вместе, а не поодиночке. Так что если вы мирской человек, то вам надо найти мирскую... ну, то есть, это если вы мужчина.

А вот Лонченпа потешался над всем этим путем. В своем тексте «Цикдон дзо» (tshig don mdzod) он пишет, что практики с супругой в целом предназначены для тех, в ком слишком много желания, так что с ним нужно что-то сделать, чтобы приступить к настоящей практике. Ньингмапа тут настроены совершенно скептически. И кагьюпа тоже — так, Дагпо Таши Намгьял в своем «Лунном свете махамудры», или как там его еще теперь называют, очень подробно полемизирует с некими безымянными сакьяпами, утверждаюшими, что супруга непременно необходима; он говорит: «нет, супруга не нужна» — тут очень долгая дискуссия и мы не будем ее рассматривать подробно.

Но все это — часть видьи, часть нашего знания и теперь мы непосредственно перейдем к его рассмотрению. Итак, теперь, когда мы немного рассмотрели происхождение и подлинный смысл этих терминов в ваджраяне, надо сказать, что специфический для дзогчена смысл термина «видья» — это, во-первых, некий особый вид знания. Так, в комментарии на «Йиге мепа» (yi ge med pa), перевод которого вышел весной 2020 г., говорится очень конкретно: «видья — это знание определяемых словами наименований; пять наук, то есть полезные мирские науки, например, врачевание, искусства и ремесла, литература и т.д.; знание как фактор сознания — мы к этому вернемся, поскольку это интересный и важный момент — например, острый или тупой ум и т.д.; и, в особенности в контексте дзогчена, ригпа — это знание всепронизывающей свободной от неведения сущности, неомраченной омрачениями неведения и т.д.»

Итак, встает вопрос: почему бы не перевести «видья» просто как «знание», коль скоро именно таково подлинное значение этого термина? Что ж, одна из причин заключается в том, что если бы я перевел «видья» как «знание», меня завалили бы жалобами на такой перевод, потому что знание — это просто умопостроения, это обычное знание, это ум, а люди не понимают, что есть мирское знание и запредельное знание, так что видья, или ригпа — это своего рода запредельное знание. Однако у этого термина очень точный смысл. В комментарии «Сияющий светильник» (его перевод тоже вышел весной 2020 года) подчеркивается, что между аналитическим знанием, называемым «праджней», и знанием, происходящим из непосредственного восприятия, называемым «видьей», огромная разница. И это интересно; как-то у меня была дискуссия с одним человеком, критиковавшим меня за перевод этого термина просто как «видья»; он говорил: «в разговорном тибетском слово «ригпа» на самом деле значит «видение» — это правда, если посмотреть в словаре Алака Зенкара, то первое значение слова «ригпа» — это «видеть что-то»; так и используют это слово тибетцы, они говорят... они используют этот термин, чтобы сказать: «ну да, я вижу» в смысле «да, мне понятно», вот как они его используют. И этот человек в каком-то смысле был прав относительно термина «ригпа». Да и термин «видья» тоже родственен английскому слову video: vid-, «видеть»; как знаменитая фраза Цезаря «пришел, увидел, победил», в которой среднее слово — это vidi. [Для носителей славянских языков родство терминов еще более очевидно]

Итак, да, существует связь термина «видья» со знанием, являющимся результатом непосредственного восприятия, и противоположным «праджне», являющейся знанием аналитического прозрения. И это еще один важный момент, который необходимо понять; если мы стараемся выяснить, что же такое «ригпа», то надо понимать, что в дзогчене «ригпа» значит «знание, которым вы обладаете в результате непосредственного восприятия» — такое восприятие на санскрите называется «пратьякша», а по-тибетски «нёнсум» (mngon sum). Так, например, есть широко известные «четыре видения» — это «непосредственное восприятие дхарматы», «идущее по нарастающей переживание», «ригпа, достигшее полной меры», и, наконец, «истощение в дхармате». Вообще-то вы не найдете термина «непосредственное восприятие дхарматы» в ранних комментариях традиции Великого совершенства. Однако вы найдете термин «ригпа нёнсум ду тенла пэб» (rig pa mngon sum du gtan la phab). Дословно «ригпа нёнсум ду тенла пэб» значит следующее: ригпа — это видья; второй термин «нёнсум» — это «непосредственное восприятие», затем идет локативная частица «ду», значащая «в», «в этом месте»; а затем следует «тенла пэб» — у этого термина много значений, но в целом он значит «подтверждать»; он также может значить «доказывать» и т.д. Смысл в том, что на самом деле первое видение — это ригпа нёнсум ду тенла пэб, подтверждение ригпа в непосредственном восприятии. И это очень важный момент.

Это также значит, что существует некое понятие о ригпа, рождающееся из каких-то объяснений, потому что нельзя сказать, что вы можете подтвердить ригпа в непосредственном восприятии, если вы заранее не знаете, что, собственно, подтверждаете. Вот, например, у меня есть друг Джонатан Грин; я уже встречался с ним раньше, в прошлом, так что я могу подтвердить свой опыт непосредственного восприятия Джонатана Грина. ОК. Но до того, как я познакомился с Джонатаном Грином, я мог слышать его имя, но не мог сказать, что я по-настоящему могу подтвердить свое знание о Джонатане Грине, пока на самом деле не познакомлюсь с ним. Но, поскольку я с ним знаком уже много-много лет, можно сказать, что я определенно не раз подтвердил непосредственное восприятие Джонатана Грина за множеством напитков.

Итак, как бы там ни было, когда мы говорим о термине «ригпа» в дзогчене, следует упомянуть еще об одном важном моменте. Мы часто говорим о — по крайней мере, в традиции Чогьяла Намкая Норбу — «трех передачах»: «гьялва гонгью» (rgyal ba dgongs brgyud), «ригдзин дагью» (rig 'dzin brda brgyud) и «ганзаг ньенгью» (gang zag snyan brgyud). Так вот, обычно в текстах дзогчена это объясняется так: в термине «гьялва гонгью» сначала идет слово «гьялва» — это Самантабхадра; затем Самантабхадра проявляет из себя пять семейств будд и неким образом дает учение этим пяти семействам, а они передают его Ваджрапани или Ваджрасаттве — здесь появляется Ваджрасаттва; знаете, это себе представляют, будто Гараб Дордже сидит перед Ваджрасаттвой, так что получается дхармакая, самбхогакая и нирманакая, словно они каким-то образом отдельны. Но это невозможно! Во-первых, мы знаем, что три каи нераздельны, так что, раз Гараб Дордже — нирманакая, то это значит, что его речь — это Ваджрасаттва, а его ум — это Самантабхадра, поскольку, как мы знаем, дхармакая только одна, и дхармакая — это ум всех будд. Это не так, что где-то там целая куча разных дхармакай. Однако выражение «одна дхармакая» тоже может вводить в заблуждение. Говоря, что существует только одна дхармакая, мы не имеем в виду, что есть только один учитель, мы не утверждаем, что на небесах есть какой-то такой синий Будда с супругой или без нее (это зависит от того, подчеркивается ли принцип блаженства; если видите Самантабхадру с супругой, это значит, что особое значение придается принципу блаженства, если без супруги — особое значение придается принципу шаматхи. Вот почему в семде вы никогда не увидите Самантабхадру с супругой, он всегда один; на самом деле только в меннагде можно увидеть Самантабхадру с супругой). Норбу Ринпоче говорил, что если вы слон, то и увидите синего слона. Впрочем, в «Гонпа зантал» (dgongs pa zang thal) сказано, что антропоморфная форма Самантабхадры с одним ликом, двумя руками — универсальная, это абсолютная форма живого существа, так что я не знаю, кому здесь верить.

Так вот, когда мы говорим об этих трех линиях передачи, то это звучит, словно... А, еще про «ригдзин дагью» — от Манджушримитры до Вималамитры, это и есть «ригдзин дагью», а потом от Вималамитры традиция идет к Ньян Тиндзин Занпо, затем к Чецуну Сенге Ванчуку и далее — и считается, что это «ганзаг ньенгью». Итак, «гонгью» значит «линия передачи запредельного состояния». Говорят «линия ума», но это не совсем точно, потому что на самом деле «гон» значит «находиться в состоянии самадхи двадцать четыре часа в сутки, 365 дней в году — вечно», вот что такое «гонпа». В данном контексте «гонпа» не значит «намерение», поэтому когда мы видим перевод «гон» как «намерение», «ум» или «постижение», на самом деле этот термин не значит ничего из перечисленного. Он значит, что ригпа, знание Будды, никоим образом не фрагментировано, оно непрерывно, в отличие от нашего фрагментированного знания.

Далее идет «ригдзин дагью». Итак, что такое «дагью»? Если посмотреть в ранних текстах дзогчена, то мы увидим, что там всегда есть какой-то момент, когда, например Гараб Дордже дает учение Манджушримитре и произносит что-нибудь вроде «А Хо Е», а Манджушримитра слышит эти символические слоги слышит и понимает: «ага, все явления в абсолютном смысле не возникают!». То есть тут используются различные символы. Например, когда Вималамитра встретил Юдра Ньинпо — это очень интересный и забавный диалог, можете прочитать его в «Драбаг ченмо» ('dra 'bag chen mo). И, наконец, ньенгью, ганзаг ньенгью.

Так вот, здесь «гью» на самом деле значит «передача»; это значит «линия», «традиция», но также «передача». Так вот, в дзогчене, когда вы получаете передачу от какого-либо подлинного учителя дзогчена, то слушаете, как он что-то вам объясняет — это ньенгью. То есть вам пытаются объяснить, что такое ригпа. В ходе этого объяснения используется множество символов, например, павлинье перо, или какие-то слоги, как, например «А Хо Е», или что-нибудь еще. Используются разные символы. Так вот, в контексте этой передачи вы получаете ньенгью и дагью. А что же с гонгью? Как получить гонгью? Гонгью передает вам учитель? Нет. Когда вы благодаря своему собственному постижению становитесь способны — именно поэтому «гонпа» иногда переводят как «постижение» — когда вы становитесь способны находиться в том же самом состоянии, что и ваш учитель, тогда вы и получаете гонгью; вы получаете его не «от» учителя, а благодаря вашей собственной способности и знанию этого состояния, благодаря вашему собственному ригпа, когда вы по-настоящему можете быть в этом знании. Вот тогда вы осуществили гонгью. Таковы три линии передачи; подведем итог — есть линия, или передача запредельного состояния Победителей, символическая передача видьядхар и устная передача (не «передача на ухо» — aural, а именно «устная» — oral) почитаемых людей — ганзаг. Вообще на самом деле «ганзаг» не значит «почтенный», потому что «загпа» (zag pa) значит «нечто истекающее откуда-то», а «ган» (gang) — это тот, кто этим обладает, так что «ганзаг» значит что-то вроде «некто, постоянно рыдающий» — ужас. Но на самом деле это «пудгала» на санскрите.

Итак, возможно обладать неким рассудочным ригпа до того, как вы подтвердите ригпа в непосредственном восприятии; у вас должно быть какое-то понятие о том, что где-то есть такой мужик по имени Джонатан Грин — а иначе, если у вас нет о нем никакого представления, то даже если вы столкнетесь нос к носу с Джонатаном Грином, вы так никогда его и не узнаете. Здесь есть еще такой момент: можно ли обладать ригпа и не знать об этом? Некоторые говорят: «о, ну да, ригпа всегда присутствует!» На самом деле это вовсе не так; когда я буду рассказывать о происхождении заблуждения, то объясню, почему это не так.

Ригпа и маригпа — это пара; на самом деле сущность маригпа — это и есть ригпа. Почему? Потому что сам тот факт, что вы можете находиться в неведении о чем-то, значит, что вы можете знать что-то. Вот почему ригпа и маригпа подобны лицевой и тыльной сторонам ладони; говорится, что маригпа — словно тыльная сторона ладони, а ригпа — словно лицевая. Причина, по которой маригпа сравнивают с тыльной стороной, заключается в том, что этой стороной особо ничего не сделаешь, разве что ударишь кого; но вот взять что-нибудь тыльной стороной не получится. Можеть быть, можно что-нибудь протереть; но особого толку от тыльной стороны нет, она не очень-то функциональна. А вот лицевая сторона ладони очено даже пригодна для разной работы. Вот почему говорят, что маригпа подобна тыльной стороне ладони, а ригпа — лицевой; но суть в том, что ладонь одна. Итак, это значит, что даже маригпа обладает потенциальностью ригпа.

Неведение... говоря о неведении, мы не подразумеваем, что это бессознательное состояние; и это одна из причин, по которым «осознанность» — совершенно негодный перевод для термина «ригпа». Смотрите, если вы без сознания, вы ничего не можете поделать с этим состоянием; в этот момент вы совершенно ничего не осознаете. Однако в неведении всегда есть знание; в неведении всегда есть возможность знания — оно может заблуждаться, «неверно» знать, но всегда есть некая способность знать. И это приводит нас к другой теме, или к другому вопросу о ригпа: каким образом ригпа проявляется в конкретном мгновении вашего сознания, когда оно ничем не затронуто, в его познающей способности?

Ведь нельзя сказать, что сознание и ригпа — это что-то отдельное друг от друга; в комментарии на Йиге Мепа — «Тантру без слогов» — Вималамитра очень ясно показывает, что ригпа — это также один из факторов сознания; в данном конкретном контексте ригпа направлена на познание ньинпо (snying po); в данном случае речь идет о том, как в дзогчене понимается татхагатагарбха. Так вот, в дзогчене считается, что татхагатагарбха в некой энергетической форме, представляющей собой так называемое «мишиг тигле» (mi shig thig le), «анахата-бинду», находится в материальном человеческом теле, в центре вашего сердца. «Анахата» на санскрите дословно значит «то, чему нельзя причинить вред», но тибетцы понимают это как «неразрушимое».

Так вот, эта «неразрушимая капля», или «бинду», находящаяся в центре вашего тела, образована восемью каплями элемента вашей матери, восемью каплями элемента вашего отца; она образована пятью первоэлементами, а ваше сознание укоренено в этой самой капле. Она также называется «ригпэй тигле» (rig pa’i thig le). Теперь, если говорить о «ригпэй тигле», то оно несоставное и необусловленное, и т.д.; однако если посмотреть с относительной точки зрения, то оно называется «мишиг тигле», или, как говорится в текстах дзогчена, «гьюи тигле» (rgyu'i thig le), «тигле причины». Причины чего? Причины вашего человеческого тела. Так что это важный момент. Так, например, в «Кхандро ньинтиг» (mkha’ ‘gro snying thig) Падмасамбхаве задают вопрос: «Что ж, ты рассказал об этом ригпэй тигле и сказал, что оно несоставное; однако теперь ты говоришь про гьюи тигле, что оно составное. И ты говоришь, что это гьюи тигле — бинду причины — и бинду видьи на самом деле идентичны. Как это возможно, чтобы нечто несоставное было в то же время составным?» Но на самом деле ответ Падмасамбхавы очень прост; он говорит: «Здесь нет никакого противоречия. Тебе следует понять, что наше восприятие пяти первоэлементов, воспринимаемые нами как явления пять первоэлементов являются следствием того, что мы не распознали являющиеся знаком пяти изначальных мудростей пять светов как то, что они есть — изначальную мудрость». И раз мы не узнаем изначальную мудрость во время — я об этом тоже скажу в беседе о происхождении заблуждения — во время Основы, когда появляются проблески проявлений нашего сознания, мы не узнаем эти пять светов как наше собственное состояние; мы узнаем их как нечто иное. Так вот, в этом смысле все составные явления являются несоставными; и на самом деле это полностью соответствует праджняпарамите. На самом деле это один из ключевых моментов семде в том, что касается практики.

Когда мы практикуем семде, то есть практикуем в перспективе семде, то, как говорит Манджушримитра в своем тексте «Чанчуб сем гом» (byang chub sems goms) — «Медитация на бодхичитту», «Взращивание бодхичитты» (бодхичитта-бхавана): «Учитель указал, что пробуждение может быть достигнуто посредством символа. И что же он имеет в виду? Он имеет в виду повторение мантр». Дело в том, что когда вы повторяете сердечную мантру определенного божества» — например, Ом Мани Падме Хум, на самом деле неважно, какую именно — то в контексте этого состояния вы принимаете самая-мудру, дхарма-мудру и т.д., вы объединяете вместе все четыре мудры и возводите все относительные проявления, весь ваш относительный опыт на уровень дхарматы, на уровень пустоты.

Так вот, что это значит для того, кто пребывает... Вообще в тибетском буддизме много спорят о разных моментах, но в чем все согласны — это в том, что переживание бодхисаттвы первого уровня подобно пространству. Так вот, некоторые люди думают, что это значит вот что — особенно в сутре — что это опыт, запредельный умопостроениям, когда у вас нет совершенно никаких умопостроений и все просто пустое, словно пространство. Но смысл вовсе не такой. На самом деле это значит вот что: медитативный опыт бодхисаттвы первого уровня не состоит в том, что он ничего не видит; дело в том, что он погружен в пустоту всех явлений, а поскольку все явления равно пусты, эта пустота для него подобна пространству. Итак, не важно, находится ли он в этой комнате, есть ли у него восприятие, мысли — для него все совершенно пустотно, все — один вкус. А затем, на протяжении периода между сессиями медитации, он возвращается к тому же двойственному опыту, что и мы; однако при этом для него все это в высшей степени иллюзорно, он как бы не придает этому опыту той же определенности, что мы, понимаете, и не расстраивается.

Так что это важный момент; по крайней мере, в семде так — на самом деле это единственное наставление по практике, которое можно встретить в большинстве текстов семде. Если не можете непосредственно войти в знание дзогчена просто от того, что кто-то вам его разъяснит – повторяйте мантры и старайтесь возвести весь свой опыт на уровень дхарматы; действенно объедините это повторение мантры с пустотой. На самом деле в начале большинство так и практикуют; так по большей части практикуют трекчо в большинстве традиций.

Так, второй момент, который следует уяснить. Есть еще один текст под названием «Ригпа дупэй дронма» (rig pa bsdus pa’i sgron ma), написанный Вималамитрой и входящий в Вима Ньинтиг; там говорится о пяти разных видах ригпа. А почему это важно — есть такие значения термина «ригпа», о которых можно поспорить и о которых можно сказать, что их как раз следует переводить как «осознанность» или вроде того; но даже в этом случае это будет неудачный перевод. Причиной тому является то, что основное определение термина «ригпа» — это все-таки «знание», потому что оно является парой для «маригпа». Люди стараются подобрать много разных вариантов: «осознанность» — «тусклая осознанность», много чего; у людей есть много всяких представлений и они очень стараются — вот почему на самом деле нет ничего хорошего в том, чтобы критиковать переводы других переводчиков — мы все очень стараемся понять все это, и мы все, скажем так, не очень-то умные. Не будь мы глупыми, нам не было бы нужды в комментариях — но мы глупые и нам нужны комментарии и учителя, все такое, потому что мы не родились вундеркиндами.

Все это ведет нас к следующему очень важному моменту. Многие думают, что тибетский термин «ранриг» (rang rig) — это перевод термина «свасамведана»; но это не так. На самом деле Мэтью Капстейн написал очень интересную статью под названием «Все мы — жентонпа» — я безоговорочно призываю всех прочитать ее, потому что он яснейшим образом показывает, что на самом деле термин «ранриг» в целом переводится — и это подтверждается текстом Лонченпы «Лунгьи тердзо» (lung gyi gter mdzod), «Сокровищница цитат» и т.д. — на самом деле «ригпа» просто является сокращением от сложного тибетского термина «сосор ранги ригпэй еше» (so sor rang gyi rig pa'i ye shes), соответствующему санскритскому «пратиатмьяведанаджняна» — это вполне обычный для индийских текстов термин; на самом деле он вполне обычен для палийских текстов, махаянских сутр и т.д. В буддийском жаргоне этот термин сохраняет неизменным свое значение в разных янах и в разных видах текстов. Так что же такое «пратиатмьяведанаджняна»?

Так вот, первая часть здесь — это «пратиатмьявид»; «прати» значит «индивидуальное», «атмья» значит «собственное», «вид» значит «знание». Итак, «пратиатмьяведанаджняна» означает «гносис» или «изначальная мудрость, которая»... Капстейн переводит это как «личный интуитивный гносис». Понятно? Итак, это ригпа, о котором идет речь, дает нам способность знать «еше» (ye shes) или «джняну»; вот в чем смысл. Итак, когда речь идет о нашем ригпа, имеется в виду наша способность знать... знать что? Основу.

А это еще один важный момент. В «стандартных» учениях ваджраяны Основа — это пять совокупностей: материальная совокупность (не «совокупность формы», это неверный перевод, серьезно; это «материальная совокупность», потому что материальную совокупность составляют пять физических органов чувств и пять физических объектов чувств, так что как бы вам ни было от этого не по себе, прямо сейчас у нас с вами общая материальная совокупность. Я знаю, что это звучит странно, но ничего такого в этом нет. Конечно, у нас есть «личные» совокупности — это ощущение, восприятие, формирующие факторы и сознание; они у нас не общие с другими людьми. А вот материальная совокупность у нас общая друг с другом. То есть на протяжении своей жизни вы можете что-то (или кого-то) слышать, можете видеть, обонять, пробовать на вкус или осязать — это часть вашей материальной совокупности. То есть это значит, что если вы смотрите по телевизору какого-нибудь не особо любимого вами президента и чувствуете к нему сильную неприязнь, то на самом деле это неприязнь к вашей собственной материальной совокупности, а в этом на самом деле не очень-то много смысла. Если говорить с позиции равностности, то когда мы видим людей, которые нам не по душе, то на самом деле мы злимся на свою собственную материальную совокупность. К счастью, они уйдут, так что нам не придется долго злиться — потому что материальная совокупность непостоянна).

Так вот, это Основа, «основа очищения», как говорится в «стандартных» учениях ваджраяны. Однако это не Основа и не «основа очищения» в учениях дзогчена. В учениях дзогчена Основа, или «основа очищения» — это изначальная мудрость, и именно поэтому использование термина «гносис» (обычно так переводится «джняна») вызывает трудности; когда я перевожу индийские тексты, или тексты традиции сакья, или гелугпинские, или кагьюпинские, то, как правило, использую термин «гносис», или «изначальная мудрость», или что еще — я много всего перепробовал, но сейчас использую именно «гносис». Однако когда речь заходит о текстах дзогчена, этот термин следует переводить так, чтобы перевод указывал на то, что есть некая основа, в которой есть проявления и т.д. — и это «еше»; и это еше... в текстах дзогчена можно найти множество различных прекрасных объяснений, что такое «еше», но, говоря в общем, поскольку мы не распознали проявления нашего собственного «шепа» (shes pa) как наше собственное состояние, это «шепа» становится омраченным неведением, заблуждением; однако если распознать наше собственное состояние, то это «шепа» преображается в «шераб» (shes rab); вот еще одна причина, по которой «ригпа» и «шераб» в данном контексте являются синонимами.

И это еще одна причина, по которой на самом деле нельзя сказать... на самом деле мы не говорим, что «в гносисе есть проявления», проявления присутствуют в сознании; так что речь идет об «изначальном осознавании», в котором присутствует «изначальное проявление». И вот это-то и есть основа очищения. На самом деле эта терминология тоже в какой-то степени может быть неверно понята, потому что на самом деле наше изначальное осознавание... как сказано в учениях татхагатагарбхи, или в Пабхассара-сутте из Палийского канона Будда говорит: «О бхиккху: загрязнения втекают в состояние ясности нашего ума, и, о бхикшу, загрязнения вытекают». Итак, главный момент здесь заключается в том, что, в особенности, в начале пути мы, возможно, неспособны постичь пустоту, однако мы можем практиковать, опираясь на аспект ясности, или «абхасвары» нашего собственного ума; а по большому счету, именно это на самом деле имеется в виду, когда говорят о ригпа (это относится к тем, кто еще не вступил на Путь видения, то есть не постиг пустоту).

Итак, что я хочу здесь подчеркнуть: на самом деле неведение неспособно как-то «загрязнить» Основу, или, другими словами: у нас есть это само по себе совершенно чистое осознавание (поэтому в дзогчене используется термин «изначальная чистота», указывающий на то, что на самом деле оно не может быть загрязнено ничем). В качестве примера мы указываем на солнце в небе; однако на самом деле солнце — не очень подходящий пример для обсуждаемого сейчас изначального осознавания; если говорить о нем, используя этот образ, то вот: в нас есть подобная пространству изначальная чистота; в нас есть «солнце» — это естественное совершенство, или «лхундруб» (lhun sgrub), это сияющая ясность; и, разумеется, есть скрывающие все это облака. Это очень известная в учениях дзогчена и махамудры метафора. Несмотря на облака, солнце всегда сияет в пространстве; пространство всегда чисто, солнце всегда присутствует — порой оно скрыто облаками, порой нет, однако на состояние пространства облака никак не влияют.

Так вот, точно так же изначальная чистота, изначально чистая природа нашего ума никогда не бывает загрязнена неведением; это фундаментальный принцип учений татхагатагарбхи в целом. Смысл в том, что омрачения никогда не могут загрязнить состояние, лежащее в нашей основе. Итак, в учениях дзогчена основой очищения является неведение в... Так, давайте я резюмирую: основа очищения — это изначальное осознавание, в том смысле, что мы стараемся устранить побочные омрачения, чтобы быть в состоянии увидеть, каково на самом деле наше собственное состояние; в этом отличие от «стандартных» учений ваджраяны, где объектом преображения являются пять совокупностей — пять совокупностей преображаются в пять семейств будд и т.д. Вот почему принцип учений дзогчена — это самоосвобождение, а не преображение. На самом деле это и есть основное различие между этими двумя системами, потому что что мы здесь «самоосвобождаем»? Смотрите, когда с неба исчезают эти облака, это происходит не потому, что солнце что-то для этого сделало; и пространство тоже ничего для этого не делало — облака исчезли просто сами по себе, сами собой — это и называется «самоосвобождением». Термин «самоосвобождение» очень красиво раскрывается в тантре «Ригпа раншар» (rig pa rang shar), Тантре саморожденной видьи. Коротко говоря, самоосвобождение — это когда вы полностью свободны от цепляния.

Итак, когда идет речь о «видье», Вималамитра перечисляет пять разных видов видьи; эта конкретная классификация связана с тем, как мы практикуем, что мы делаем в ходе практики. Так вот, он говорит, что первая видья — это видья, воспринимающая отличительные признаки явлений; он определяет ее как «индивидуальное запредельное умопостроениям познающее сознание, омраченное множеством восприятий» (мы говорим о пяти разновидностях видьи, описанных в «Ригпа дупэй дронма» (rig pa bsdus pa’i sgron ma), это текст из цикла Вима Ньинтиг. Есть такой текст под названием «Девять светильников» (sgron ma dgu pa), он находится в разделе Вима Ньинтиг «Агатовые письмена» и в целом представляет собой комментарий на собрание текстов «Медные письмена», входящий в Вима Ньинтиг. «Тра йиг чен» (khra yig can) — это название переводят по-разному, но большинство не знают, что в данном случае «тра» на самом деле значит «агат»; вы можете встретить такие значения, как «пестрый», «многоцветный», но в данном случае не следует так переводить, потому что есть разделы «Золотые письмена», «Медные письмена», «Бирюзовые письмена», «Раковинные письмена», так что здесь идет речь еще об одном камне, материале — «тра», а «тра» дословно значит «полосатый», так что на самом деле здесь имеется в виду полосатый агат. Так что «Тра йиг чен» — это письмена из полосатого агата, или цвета агата, «агатовый том»).

Как бы там ни было, их пять видов, и первый, о котором мы говорили — это видья, воспринимающая отличительные признаки явлений; также есть видья, принимающая основу; видья, присутствующая как Основа; видья прозрения; и видья тогала. Итак, вот эти пять; однако сущность одна. Но их пять, и на самом деле это просто пять разных образов ее бытия. Так вот, первая из них, о которой я только что упомянул — видья, воспринимающая отличительные признаки явлений — на самом деле означает просто ваш собственный ум. Так что это «запредельная умопостроениям познающая осознанность, омраченная множеством восприятий», как я упомянул ранее. Затем идет «видья, присваивающая основу»; здесь речь идет не о том, что она присваивает Основу «с большой буквы», Основу в общем смысле — кадаг, лхундруб и т.д.; в данном случае под «основой» имеется в виду тело. Итак, это видья, которая индивидуализуется черз перерождения, и этот конкретный вид видьи — это то, что порождает все многообразие восприятий, присутствуя в теле; она присутствует просто как внутренне присущая ясность этого восприятия. Так вот, эта разновидность видьи называется «незрелым ригпа»; «незрелое ригпа» — потому что вам его не показали.

В «Сияющем светильнике» содержится очень пространное и сложное объяснение термина «салва» (gsal ba) — что он значит в разных контекстах: это может быть «ясность», может быть «озаренный», может также указывать на светоносность; это отдельная тема, но очень интересная; с ней определенно стоит ознакомиться.

Далее идет «видья, присутствующая как Основа». Итак, есть «видья, присваивающая основу» — это то, что перерождается, а есть «видья, присутствующая как Основа», и в данном случае это видья, являющаяся реальностью сущностной изначальной чистоты, обладающей тремя изначальными мудростями, то есть сущностью, природой и состраданием; на самом деле это одна изначальная мудрость, но у нее три аспекта. Итак, это тот случай, когда мы можем рассматривать видью как саму Основу; однако таким образом этот термин используется в строго определенном контексте, поэтому при переводе соответствующих текстов сложно решить, что имеется в виду... «О, я точно уверен, что речь идет о «видье Основы»!» Когда на тантру есть комментарий, это действительно легко; а вот все, чем мы располагаем, например, в случае «Ригпа Раншар» — это примечания, взятые из какого-то комментарий.

Далее идет «видья прозрения»; эта «видья прозрения» — то же, что и видья, подтвержденная в непосредственном восприятии. По большому счету здесь имеется в виду ваше восприятие первого видения. И, наконец... видите ли, когда у вас есть опыт первого видения, на самом деле тогал начинается после этого; вам нужно получить опыт первого видения, нужно подтвердить его — иначе вы вообще не сможете практиковать тогал. Так вот, последней идет «видья тогала», являющаяся отсутствием как возрастания, так и уменьшения переживания, поскольку вы пришли в полную меру проявлений. Ясно? Итак, видья тогала на самом деле означает, что вы достигли третьего видения, когда все начинает исчезать — это видья тогала. Это абсолютная видья. Этот момент называется «оставление явлений», «истощение явлений», «за пределами явлений», «освобождение от явлений», «невозникновение даже в простом возникновении».

И тут встает вопрос: эти пять разновидностей видьи — разные или по большому счету одно и то же? «Они не разные, поскольку нет ничего иного, кроме единой природы; если смотреть с точки зрения скрытого смысла, видья называется «глубокой»; если смотреть с точки зрения проявляющихся в ней бинду, светов и кай, она называется «явной»; если смотреть с точки зрения ясности, она называется «мудростью»; если смотреть с точки зрения проявления в качестве многообразия явлений, она называется «обширной»; если смотреть с точки зрения блаженства, она называется «состраданием», то есть «тукдже» (thugs rje); если смотреть с точки зрения того, что она видима, она называется «вещью»; а когда достигается уровень истощения явлений, она зовется «пустой», потому что не проявляется».

Итак, в текстах дзогчена мы очень часто видим упоминания о «пустоте» и «проявлении». Так вот, кадаг (ka dag) — это пустота, в том числе и потому, что на самом деле кадаг не проявляется; и это одна из причин, по которым считается — и я буду говорить об этом, когда дойду до объяснения заблуждения — что изначальная чистота никогда не может служить основой ошибки. Почему? Потому что она никогда не проявляется, в то время как лхундруб и тукдже (самосовершенств и сострадание, или, как часто переводят, «энергия», «сострадательный резонанс», «сострадательная энергия», «сострадательное то», «сострадательное сё» — но на самом деле «тукдже» значит просто «сострадание») могут быть, могут стать основой для ошибки, их можно неверно воспринять; а если их неверно воспринять, то следствием этого неверного воприятия становится все многообразие нашего человеческого опыта.

Итак, на самом деле главный момент в том, что, поскольку наша изначальная природа — это три каи, поскольку мы обладаем ими, то, если мы распознаем свое собственное состояние, будучи сами этим состоянием в данный момент — как, например, Самантабхадра, у нас всегда есть возможность пробудиться в этот самый момент... но это уже другая тема, «что такое мгновенное осуществление в дзогчене», так что, пожалуй, пока на этом и остановимся.

----------

Shinyvoid (01.01.2022), Иван О (05.01.2022), Иилья (06.10.2020), Наванг Дордже (01.01.2022), Нгаванг Шераб (24.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2022)

----------


## Alex

Лекция 3. Мгновенное постижение, или мгновенная реализация (часть 1)

Ну что ж. В этой краткой беседе меня попросили рассказать о мгновенном постижении в дзогчене. Так вот — можно сказать, что такое есть, а можно сказать, что нету.

Если заглянуть в изданную нами книгу «Состояние Будды в этой жизни» (Buddhahood in this life) – там рассказывается о трекчо и тогале — но трекчо и тогал рассматриваются там в такой перспективе, с которой многие не очень-то знакомы. Трекчо описывается там как путь для ленивого человека, который пробуждается сразу же, просто услышав тайные наставления. Ясно? А тогал описывается как постепенный путь для прилежных людей, которым нужна постепенная практика.

Итак, что все это на самом деле значит? В предыдущих беседах я рассматривал семде, и на самом деле нет разницы между так называемыми «учениями раздела ума» и практикой трекчо. Что на самом деле имеется в виду в данном случае, что рассматривается в Великом комментарии — это те, кто пробуждаются мгновенно, лентяи, пробуждающиеся, просто услышав тайные наставления, те, кто мгновенно пробуждаются, постигнув воззрение. Так вот, такие люди встречаются крайне редко; живший в двенадцатом веке учитель и практик дзогчена Шикпо Дудци говорил — есть такой тибетский термин «чигчарва» (gcig char ba), который значит что-то вроде «тот, кто мгновенно обретает постижение» и является противоположностью термину «римгьипа» (rim gyi pa) — так вот, что касается чигчарва, он говорил, что знает двух чигчарва: один — это Сараха из Индии, и еще в Тибете был такой Линрепа; и за исключением этих двух учителей Шикпо Дудци не было известно ни о каких иных людях, которых он мог бы назвать «чигчарва».

Конечно же, это очень интересно, потому что Линрепа — основатель школы друкпа-кагью — вообще не был практиком дзогчена; а Сараха, разумеется, считается основоположником традиции сахаджа-махамудры, широко распространенной в различных формах в разных школах кагью, а также в школе сакья — есть небольшая упадеша и «восемь последующих циклов пути», называемые «полученные перед ступой» — Нагарджуна получил эти наставления от Сарахи, и эти тексты представляют собой основу того, как именно практикуют медитацию махамудры в школе сакья. Так что существует некая связь между сахаджа-махамудрой, как ее практикуют в школе кагью, и, скажем так, медитацией махамудры, «махамудрой пути» — на самом деле так она называется. Как правило, сакьяпа не любят говорить о махамудре как о чем-то ином, нежели название для плода; однако в текстах мне встречались места, где сакьпинские авторы допускали существование такого явления, как «махамудра пути», и основное значение этого термина — это созерцание нераздельности ясности и пустоты ума, вот что такое «махамудра пути». На самом деле здесь нет какой-то основополагающей разницы с различными кагьюпинскими проявлениями махамудры пути.

Однако трекчо - это другое дело. Здесь, в данном контексте, трекчо значит «мгновенное пробуждение от слышания тайных наставлений». А тогал, разумеется, это некая постепенная практика; это значит, что, в дзогчене — по крайней мере так, как он излагается в Великом комментарии (это терма Ригдзина Годема, открытое и записанное где-то после 1366 года) — главный смысл в том, что тогал представляет собой разновидность постепенного пути.

Но на самом деле такое определение может быть не вполне правильно понятно. В дзогчене мы говорим о «мгновенном постижении»; так вот, есть так называемые «шесть особых свойств» — хотя тут три пункта, но в них шесть частей.

Итак, во-первых, о дзогчене часто говорят как о «плоде, возникающем без причины»; то есть тут два момента — есть результат, это один момент, одно свойство, а второй свойство — это то, что он возникает без причины. Так вот, это утверждение противоположно «стандартному» для индийского буддизма описанию воззрения ваджраяны, для которого характерно представление — Камалашила (я забыл, в какой из «Бхаванакрам», возможно, во второй) настаивает на этом моменте: он утверждает, что всеведение — тамче кьенпа (thams cad mkhyen pa), или сарваджня — не может возникнуть без причины, поскольку, если бы всеведение могло возникнуть без причины, это означало бы, что оно может возникнуть из чего угодно, вообще из чего угодно. Итак, в перспективе этого аргумента и в перспективе своего рода «постепенного подхода», который Камалашила и позднейшие тибетские авторы привнесли в тибетский буддизм в целом, сама мысль о том, что может быть плод без причины, является весьма радикальным утверждением — учитывая, насколько политически ангажированными были рассматривающие подобные вопросы тибетские описания диспута в Самье.

В качестве справки — диспут в Самье был диспутом между китайским практиком дзена Хашаном Махаяной и представлявшим индийскую сторону Камалашилой; лично я считаю, что в целом это был политический дебат, но, как бы там ни было, они обменивались письмами на протяжении трех лет, и все закончилось тем, что — согласно летописи под названием «Ба же» (dba' bzhed), «летопись Ба», Ба Селнана, который сохранил историю диспута в Самье, согласно которой Хашан Махаяна говорил, что, в целом, его воззрение подобно пикирующему с небес на свою добычу гаруде; вот как вы обретаете постижение, вы как бы падаете на цель. Есть такой термин — «чагья ченпо тогла баб» (phyag rgya chen po thog la babs), «махамудра, спускающаяся сверху», который очень не любят сакьяпа, и, думаю, гелугпа тоже; но вот у последователей кагью есть целая традиция, основанная на понятии о «спускающейся сверху махамудре». И в ответ на это Камалашила задал Хашану Махаяне вопрос: «что ж, хорошо; а этот гаруда вылупился из яйца или просто сам собой возник из пространства?» Разумеется, Хашану Махаяне пришлось признать, что даже гаруда рождается из яйца; однако позднейшие тексты дзогчена заимствуют этот образ; в дзогчене есть такая метафора, полностью сформировавшийся львенок — едва родившись, львенок уже полностью жизнеспособен; таков смысл названия тантры «Сенге цэл дзог» (seng ge rtsal rdzogs). Многие переводят это название разными странными образами, но по большому счету «цэл дзог» значит, что все ваши способности полностью оформлены, вот что примерно значит «цэл дзог». Итак, тантра Сенге цэл дзог описывает такого практика, который, получив прямое ознакомление и т.д., подобен львенку, поскольку он обладает Основой: сущностью, природой и состраданием — он прямо в это же мгновение способен ко всему.

А Джигме Линпа, описывая такого практика, уподобляет его гаруде. Ронзом Чокьи Пандита в «Текчен цулла джук» (theg chen tshul la 'jug), «Введении в систему (или «методы», или как еще переводят) махаяны» делает интересное замечание, на самом деле напоминающее диспут между знаменитым китайским учителем Чжи И с горы Тяньтай и неким дзенским учителем; в целом Чжи И в каком-то смысле отстаивал постепенный подход, на что дзенский учитель ответил: «о нет, видишь ли, у нас в дзен путь столь быстр, что у нас нет времени для внешнего проявления качеств». Так вот, Ронзом очень похожим образом высказывается о пути дзогчена, он говорит: «путь дзогчена такой быстрый, что у практикующего нет возможности видимым образом проявить качества, как в обычном случае», например, как в ламдре — когда вы практикуете стадию завершения, то когда бинду, находящееся внутри вашего центрального канала, собираются на расстоянии анджали — обычно расстояние отмеряется так, в индийских источниках говорится об анджали, и это на самом деле ширина ладони, тут в языках есть разница и надо это понимать; так вот, когда бинду опускается и утверждается на расстоянии анджали, или четырех пальцев ниже пупка, то есть на самом деле в основании центрального канала, то у вас проявляются определенные переживания и качества — благодаря внешниму, внутреннему, тайному и абсолютному зависимому возникновению, а также зависимому возникновению таковости, благодаря этим пяти видам зависимого возникновения в ходе практики стадии завершения в соответствии с ламдре тигле поднимаются по центральному каналу и останавливаются в различных точках вашего тела, соответствующих различным осуществлениям — говоря в общем, первому бхуми, шести бхуми и т.д., вплоть до тринадцатого бхуми, находящегося в вашей ушнише. И если вы настоящий практик ламдре, то у вас проявятся два физических знака; во-первых, ваш пенис — если вы мужчина — втянется внутрь тела; на самом деле вот что случится, если будете практиковать тантрическую йогу, так что, мальчики, имейте в виду — если увидите, что ваше хозяйство куда-то исчезло, то это так и задумано; и во-вторых, у вас выпятится макушка, появится ушниша; это если вы на самом деле достигнете состояния Будды.

Итак, для индийской ваджраяны характерно представление, согласно которому практика методов ваджраяны, в частности, практика стадии завершения, предполагает наличие явных видимых знаков продвижения в йоге, которые можно обнаружить в вашем теле. Поэтому сакьяпа придают очень большое значение тому обстоятельству, что, когда Сакья Пандита был в Китае, у него на макушке появилось вздутие; в целом они считают это доказательством того, что Сакья Пандита достиг восьмого бхуми бодхисаттв, поскольку, когда вы достигаете чистых уровней, у вас должна проявиться ушниша.

Но как бы там ни было, что говорят Ронзом Пандита, Джигме Линпа и множество текстов дзогчена — это то, что практик дзогчена, в противоположность вышеописанному, подобен птенцу гаруды. То есть тело, в котором он существует в этой жизни, подобно скорлупе; и когда в момент смерти скорлупа этого тела разбивается, практик «вылупляется» в бардо дхарматы в точности как гаруда — и тут снова вспоминается термин «цэл дзог» — в данном случае все качества проявляются в бардо дхарматы, а поскольку на протяжении этой жизни практик подвизался на пути тогала, в этот самый момент он узнает эти проявления — звуки, свет и лучи бардо дхарматы — как свое собственное состояние, и на самом деле ему не нужно ничего делать именно для того, чтобы получить этот результат; все, что нужно — это быть в состоянии распознать этот результат во время бардо дхарматы.

Я уверен, что многие из вас знакомы с таким понятием, как «учение о шести бардо» из цикла Карлин шитро, или более «стандартными» четырьмя бардо — это общее учение для системы мэннагдэ. Итак, вот четыре бардо: «ранжин бардо» (rang bzhin bar do) — это то место, в котором мы сейчас существуем; оно называется «естественным» в том смысле, что это «естественное» место, в котором вы живете; «чикэй бардо» (‘chi kha’i bar do) — это бардо момента смерти, оно присутствует и в других системах тибетского буддизма; в них говорится о «ясном свете момента смерти», «ясном свете момента засыпания» и т.д. А далее идет бардо, о котором говорится только в системе дзогчена, но не в других системах; оно называется «чоньи бардо» (chos nyid bar do) — бардо дхарматы. Есть и другие учения, в которых речь идет о чем-то похожем на бардо дхарматы, но это не в точности то же самое. В данном случае речь идет о «бардо дхарматы», поскольку в бардо дхарматы у вас есть возможность распознать свое теперешнее состояние в точности так, как оно есть — свободным от какого бы то ни было кармического видения, поскольку все, что вы воспринимаете в этот момент — это звук, свет и лучи.

Итак, что это за звук, свет и лучи? На самом деле звук, свет и лучи соответствуют трем каям. Так, звук соответствует дхармакае, поскольку природа дхармакаи — это пустота, а в пустоте может присутствовать вибрация, то есть может быть звук, так что когда вы находитесь в бардо дхарматы, вы слышите звук, подобный грому тысячи молний — таково типичное, классическое описание. Затем вы видите свет, подобный свету тысячи солнц, яркий, словно тысяча солнц, и лучи, подобные огромным копьям, пронзающим вас из всех направлений.

Так вот, тот, кто на протяжении этой жизни практиковал дзогчен, в бардо дхарматы теоретически должен быть способен распознать эти три переживания как свое собственное состояние; и если он способен распознать их как свое собственное состояние, то даже если в этой жизни он ничего не практиковал, в этот момент, если он хотя бы немного знаком со вторым видением — «идущим по нарастающей переживанием» — то он должен быть способен распознать свое собственное состояние в бардо дхарматы и в этот момент достичь совершенного состояния Будды, проявляющегося как радужное тело.

Меня часто спрашивают: можно ли достичь радужного тела после смерти? И я отвечаю: да, ведь по большому счету в бардо дхарматы вы и так радуга, между этим состоянием и радужным телом нет разницы, это и есть радужное тело, просто вы не распознали его; если вы не узнаете свое собственное состояние в бардо дхарматы, то вы немедленно переходите к антарабхаве — бардо становления. По большому счету это бардо перерождения; возможно, вы читали «Тибетскую книгу мертвых», где говорится, чего следует избегать, дескать, «не иди за таким-то светом», не иди за тусклым, пастельным, вроде как симпатичным светом, потому что тебя затянет в один из шести миров и тебе придется снова пройти через все эти гадости.

Итак, с точки зрения дзогчена, причина, по которой возможно освобождение в бардо дхарматы — это потому что у результата нет причины, ибо вам нет необходимости что-то делать, чтобы получить этот опыт звука, света и лучей. Вам нет совершенно никакой необходимости что-либо делать — я сейчас говорю о четырех видениях в этой жизни — вам нет совершенно никакой необходимости что-либо делать, чтобы обладать способностью узреть эти видения. Видения проявляются из вашего собственного состояния, из вашей собственной потенциальности. Единственная разница — это очень ясно излагается в «Состоянии Будды» — между тем, кто не обрел постижение и тем, кто обрел, заключается в том, что он понимает нечто, чего недостигший не понимает, поскольку все эти качества изначально самосовершенны в нашем собственном состоянии как потенциальность.

Так что это немного отличается от точки зрения жентонга, где утверждается, что качества состояния Будды полностью проявлены в живом существе, так что в их развитии вообще нет необходимости; дзогчен так не утверждает. В дзогчене утверждается, что когда у вас есть определенные вторичные условия, эти качества автоматически проявляются; а условия, вызывающие автоматическое проявления этих качеств в данном случае, в данной жизни — это своего рода постепенная практика тогала, предполагающая определенное понимание своего рода анатомии человеческого тела, определенные направления взгляда, определенные позы и т.д. — здесь и сейчас о них не стоит говорить подробно, однако надо понять общий принцип, согласно которому эта потенциальность изначально является самой нашей природой.

Иногда в некоторых текстах дзогчена речь идет о «пробуждении вновь», о том, что мы «потеряли» свое пробуждение — это очень красивая метафора. В «Ригпа раншар», я забыл, в какой именно главе, но это там, где речь идет о драгоценной амрите, говорится, что даже Ваджрасаттва его потерял — в том смысле, что даже будды теряют эту драгоценную амриту, являющуюся знанием их собственного состояния. Когда вы вновь обретаете знание своего собственного состояния, вы на самом деле снова обретаете состояние Будды. Итак, что в целом утверждается в учениях дзогчена — но не надо понимать это тривиально — утверждается, что состояние Будды — это не что-то такое, что мы должны достичь «с нуля»; нам нужно распознать его как то, чем мы обладали всегда, и есть особый способ для того, чтобы распознать, каким именно образом мы обладали этим состоянием Будды, являющимся нашей Основой — сущностью, природой и состраданием, которыми мы владеем изначально, никто нас ими не наделял.

И вот в этом смысле, поскольку нет никакого плода, кроме сущности, природы и сострадания, существует плод, не имеющий причины, потому что если исследовать и проанализировать причину и следствие, то причинно-следственная связь работает только с точки зрения заблуждения и непонимания сути вещей. Если вы по-настоящему поймете — конечно, это спорный момент, но такова точка зрения дзогчена, и так рассматривают явления в перспективе анализа согласно системе мадхъямаки — мы понимаем, что все явления не являются «возникающими». Нагарджуна говорит: «из чего бы то ни было, где бы то ни было и когда бы то ни было ничто не может возникнуть ни из самого себя, ни из другого, ни из того и другого, ни без причины»; однако это не значит, что Нагарджуна утверждает, будто такая категория, как «причина», вообще может быть установлена — Нагарджуна подчеркивает, что причина не может существовать в один момент со следствием и не может существовать в другой момент, чем следствие, так что единственный относительный способ объяснения этого противоречия заключается в том, что приходится признать, что причина — и не то же самое, и не что-то другое по отношению к своему следствию, а по большому счету это соответствует изречению «причины — не причины, а следствия — не следствия». Вот так вот.

Итак, вот что утверждает по этому поводу дзогчен: мы обладаем плодом — состоянием Будды — как присутствуюшей в нашем потоке бытия потенциальностью, и думать, что, мы должны, например... смотрите, в «Ратнавали» Нагарджуны есть глава, в которой Нагарджуна объясняет, сколько эонов вам нужно посвятить тому или иному добродетельному деянию, чтобы обрести тот или иной признак Будды; а если заглянуть в «Абхисамаяланкару» и посмотреть, как там описывается самбхогакая, то все, что мы найдем — это список, где перечислены тридцать два основных и восемьдесят второстепенных знаков, и это — в соответствии с «Абхисамаяланкарой» — и есть все, чем является самбхогакая; просто перечень знаков. И вот у Нагарджуны приводится рецепт: сколько эонов нужно практиковать, чтобы обрести один из этих знаков.

С точки зрения дзогчена одной из сторон Основы является ее необусловленность; она не детерминирована так, чтобы являться чем-то определенным, тем или другим; однако если сказать, что это — все, чем является Основа, это будет искаженным пониманием. Но если понять, что Основа обладает этой изменчивостью, то мы сможем понять, что, не узнав Основу, мы проявляемся как живое существо, а узнав совершенным образом — как Будда. То есть на самом деле мы не создаем нечто совершенно новое — и это поистине один из самых важных моментов для понимания учений дзогчена — мы никогда не создаем что-то совершенно новое, но всегда постигаем нечто, что уже присутствует всегда и изначально как лхундруб (lhun sgrub), как потенциальность.

Вот как в дзогчене — это очень кратко, эту тему можно излагать часами — очень краткое изложение того, каким образом возможно говорить о «плоде без причины». Итак, поняв это, мы можем понять и следующие из шести особых качеств учений дзогчена; мы можем понять, что для того, чтобы осуществить этот не зависящий от причины плод, нам необходимы тайные наставления, не исходящие из писаний. И что же это значит? Значит ли это, что нет книг по дзогчену? Нет, конечно же, книги по дзогчену существуют.

На самом деле это значит вот что: необходимо, чтобы у вас был учитель, который на самом деле обладает знанием этих учений и может объяснить их вам непосредственно, опираясь на свой личный опыт — тот личный опыт, то непосредственное восприятие, которым вы должны бы сами обладать. Вот что имеется в виду, когда говорится о «тайных наставлениях, не исходящих из писаний»: это значит, что тайные наставления — это то, что ваш гуру проверил для себя на опыте; вот что это значит по большому счету.

Итак, в данном случае это значит, что некто, переживший определенный опыт первого видения, то есть «подтвердивший ригпа в непосредственном восприятии», в каком-то смысле становится «уполномочен» помочь следующему в очереди самому подтвердить ригпа в непосредственном восприятии; так что нельзя сказать, что данное конкретное тайное наставление возникает из лунга — оно не исходит из писаний, оно исходит из собственного непосредственного восприятия вашего гуру.

Так вот, ранее мы говорили о том, как в учениях дзогчена различаются праджня и ригпа; и необходимо понимать, что, конечно, и в дзогчене есть та же самая троица мудростей, что и во всех прочих учениях Будды: мудрость слушания, мудрость размышления и мудрость созерцания и т.д.; на самом деле второй из так называемых «четырех светильников» называется «светильником саморожденной праджни», или «саморожденной мудрости» — однако эта мудрость отличается от аналитической мудрости. Мудрость, о которой идет речь в данном случае — это мудрость, возникающая на основе вашего собственного личного опыта, вашего собственного непосредственного восприятия вашего подлинного состояния, и поэтому-то она и называется «саморожденной».

Это еще один термин, который не очень хорошо понимают; однако в Тенгьюре можно найти много мест, где присутствуют оба его значения. Некоторые индийские учителя говорят, что «саморожденный» значит в буквальном смысле «спонтанный»: бум! и возникает сам по себе, сам собой, сам из себя, без какой-то определенной причины. Существует и такое понимание, но есть и лучшие, и если почитать Тенгьюр, то вы обнаружите, что «ранчжун» (rang byung) значит «ранле чжунва» (rang las byung ba), как в термине «ранчжун еше» (rang byung ye shes) — здесь идет речь о «еше», гносисе, который «ран ле чжун», а это значит, что он рождается в вас самих, он исходит из вашего собственного состояния. Например, в Хеваджра-тантре сказано: «Никто не может указать тебе на нерожденное; однако, опираясь на гуру, время и условия, ты можешь получить опыт нерожденного»; разумеется, поскольку речь идет об индийском тантрическом тексте, под «временем» подразумевается момент союза с супругой; но настоящий смысл, который здесь подчеркивается, заключается в том, что вам необходимо самому обнаружить это состояние — никакой гуру не способен даровать вам состояние; однако он может дать вам наставления, а эти наставления... если кто-то никогда не пробовал патоку или, например, сахар, то вы можете прочитать ему сотни сутр, где описывается вкус сахара...

И вот как обстоят дела в буддизме: у нас есть сутры о пустоте — сотни и тысячи страниц, на которых индийцы и тибетцы описывают пустоту; однако, сколько бы вы ни читали о пустоте, вы никогда не получите непосредственный опыт пустоты, читая о ней. Пережить непосредственный опыт пустоты вы сможете только, если, например, у вас есть учитель, являющийся бодхисаттвой первого уровня и знающий, как именно помочь вам вызвать этот опыт; в этом случае мы также можем сказать, что это нечто, подобное «тайному наставлению, не рождающемуся из писаний». Конечно, гораздо сложнее вызвать опыт свободной от крайностей пустоты на Пути видения — на первом уровне бодхисаттв — чем показать кому-нибудь знак его собственной Основы, то есть те видения, о которых мы говорили — они проявляются, опираясь на наше человеческое тело, и это легче. Это ясность, это аспект ясности нашего бытия, и легче познакомить человека с аспектом ясности его бытия.

Кхенпо Накчун говорит, что «в дзогчене нет необходимости медитировать на пустоту». Кхенпо Накчун — это очень известный учитель, живший в начале двадцатого века и бывший коренным гуру Чатрала Сангье Дордже; считается, что он достиг радужного тела — в данном случае имеется в виду, что, по рассказам, он не отбрасывал тени, поскольку его тело состояло из света. Я при этом не присутствовал, так что не знаю, но, вообще-то, в это верят все тибетцы; по крайней мере, ньингмапа.

Одна из причин, по которым прославился Чатрал Ринпоче, заключается в том, что регент Далай-Ламы — Ретин Ринпоче — очень заинтересовался учениями дзогчена и написал письмо кхенпо Накчуну: «прошу вас приехать и дать мне наставления по циклу Лончен Ньинтик». Кхенпо Накчун ответил: «Я уже слишком стар, но вот мой ученик Сангье Дордже совершенно таков же, как и я, так что попроси его приехать и дать тебе учения». И вот что случилось: Чатрал Ринпоче медитировал в пещере поблизости от Самье, в местности Самье Чимпу, где также много лет медитировал Лонченпа — и вдруг в его пещеру заявились пятеро солдат и он не на шутку перепугался: «что же я такое натворил?» — для того, чтобы в пешеру йогина пожаловали солдаты, должна быть какая-то серьезная причина! В то время пеший путь по горам от Лхасы до Самье занимал, вероятно, дня два (сейчас — четыре, самое большее — пять часов на машине, потому что теперь там есть дорога. Когда мне довелось там побывать, поездка была жестокой, потому что дорога была грунтовая, но теперь там шоссе, так что, думаю, добраться довольно легко).

К чему я все это веду: кхенпо Накчун сказал, что нет необходимости проводить долгое время в медитации на пустоту; вам нужно хорошее, твердое логическое понимание пустоты — и для практика дзогчена этого достаточно. Но вот без чего никак не обойтись — это без обретшего постижение практика, который мог бы провести вас по путям и стадиям этих учений. И вот что имеется в виду под «тайными наставлениями без лунга» — разумеется, человек — это не писание. Человек может непосредственно, опираясь на свой собственный опыт, рассказать вам, что это за опыт, который, как предполагается, переживается в дзогпа ченпо. И вот почему необходимо, чтобы вашим учителем был достигший постижения человек — и, кстати, в данном случае, лучшее определение «достигшего постижения» (realized), которое я когда-либо слышал, принадлежит живущему сейчас в центре «Тара мандала» ламе Карме — он правда очень крутой, он определенно удивительный практик, проведший около тринадцати лет в одиночном затворе, и он был писцом, записавшим терма Пелджора Линпы «Кунзан гонду». Так вот, лама Карма — прекрасный человек и удивительный практик, и вот что он сказал: «Постижение (realization) — это когда у вас есть «гова» (go ba), понимание, и «ням нён» (nyams mnyong), опыт; и вот когда у вас сходятся эти два момента, понимание и опыт, это и есть «постижение».

Итак, это не обязательно значит, что... ну, конечно, в идеале, если вы следуете учениям дзогчена, то вашим учителем дзогчена должен быть тот, кто достиг хотя бы третьего видения; это значит, что он является бодхисаттвой первого уровня и обладает непосредственным постижением пустоты. Ну да, это самый лучший вариант. Однако если у вас не получается найти такого учителя, ваш учитель должен, как минимум, обладать неким опытом второго видения. Ну и в самом крайнем случае — хоть каким-то пониманием, что такое «подтверждение ригпа в непосредственном восприятии», «ригпа нёнсум ду тенла пэб». Это очень важно; если вы не найдете такого учителя, то никогда не узнаете, что это за «тайные наставления, не исходящие из писаний» и что это значит, потому что человек, не дошедший до этого уровня, расскажет вам всего лишь то, что сам прочел в книге.

А тут надо быть осторожным, потому что сейчас на самом-то деле очень легко прочитать книгу про дзогчен, на английском [да и на русском — прим. пер.] их издают тоннами, так что кто-нибудь легко может прочитать какую-нибудь книгу и убедить вас, что у него на самом деле очень даже хороший опыт в учениях дзогчена, в то время как на самом деле он дает вам «тайное наставление, исходящее из лунга», а это прямая противоположность дзогчену! Настоящий смысл дзогчена состоит в том, что он основан на личном опыте, так что эти тайные наставления не должны происходить от лунга, они должны исходить от собственного непосредственного личного опыта вашего учителя, от его непосредственного восприятия — вот почему ранее в сегодняшней беседе мы провели разграничение между ригпой как непосредственным восприятием и шерабом, в большей мере являющимся результатом анализа. На самом деле эти два понятия не являются полностью взаимоисключающими; порой «ригпа» и «шераб», «видья» и «праджня» взаимозаменяемы и нужно относиться к их употреблению внимательно, потому что ранние тексты дзогчена не всегда составлены систематически, их писали йогины. Какой конкретно версии исторической текстологии вы лично доверяете, мне особо не важно; что важно для меня — и я не собираюсь убеждать вас в этом, у каждого своя точка зрения — но я считаю эти тексты абсолютным выражением пробужденных учителей, будд. Так что лично мне нет дела до того, правдива ли история линии передачи... ну, вы можете прочитать мое резюме западных исследований дзогчена, оно занимает одну строку в предисловии к «Ригпа Раншар», и там сказано: «исследователи дзогчена считают, что по большому счету тибетцы сами все это выдумали в середине одиннадцатого века» — возможно, это правда, но мне пофиг, для меня это без разницы; но в целом это и есть общее отношение западных исследователей к дзогчену, таково их заключение. Конечно, они высказывают много интересных мыслей, потому что на Западе хорошие ученые!

Третье из шести особых качеств — надо понимать, что у учений дзогчена есть шесть особых качеств, это три темы, каждая из которых делится на две части, итак: есть плод — нет причины; наставления — не писания; и, наконец, состояние Будды, которое не возникает из ума. Что же это значит?

«Состояние Будды, которое не возникает из ума» значит, что никакой объем умственного анализа никогда не приведет вас к состоянию Будды. Почему так? Основополагающая точка зрения — это относится к теме, которую я буду рассматривать в следующей беседе, посвященной происхождению заблуждения — основополагающая точка зрения дзогчена по отношению к уму состоит в том, что в уме всегда присутствуют умопостроения, он всегда двойственен, в то время как состояние Будды совершенно свободно от умопостроений и представляет собой недвойственное состояние ума; в данном случае «недвойственное» не значит «недвойственное» в том смысле, что, например, «все есть Шива» или «все есть Брахман», как в кашмирском трика-шиваизме или в адвайта-веданте. В данном случае «недвойственное» значит, что ваш ум полностью вышел за пределы любых двойственных противопоставлений, таких как «бытие–небытие», «существование–несуществование», «проявления–пустота», «сансара–нирвана» и т.д.; вот что значит «быть свободным от двойственности» в данном смысле.

Итак, по большому счету ум Будды всегда свободен от двойственности, а в уме живого существа всегда присутствует двойственность. И как же нам перейти эту грань, чтобы быть в состоянии осуществить состояние Будды, не возникающее из ума? Способ для этого, способ осуществления состояния Будды, которое не возникает из ума, на самом деле заключается в том... если объяснить самым простым образом, то мы позволяем уму просто-напросто раствориться. И на самом деле здесь есть физиологическая основа.

В учениях дзогчена говорится, что через сердечную чакру проходит маленький канал — размером с пшеничный стебелек. И вдыхаемый нами воздух — это особое изложение дзогчена меннагде, вы не найдете его ни в лонде, ни в семде — вдыхаемый нами воздух, карма-ваю... Делая вдох, мы вдыхаем прану, и это называется «прана-ваю», потому что это то, что поддерживает нашу жизнь; вот почему называется «прана-ваю». Кстати, пран не пять; есть пять ваю, и один из них называется «прана-ваю», или по-тибетски «согдзин лун» (srog 'dzin rlung). Итак, «прана» значит «жизнь», «ваю» значит «ветер», а потому наше дыхание — это «прана-ваю». Так вот, когда мы делаем вдох, то наше дыхание называется «карма-ваю». Почему? Оно называется «карма-ваю», потому что оно, помимо прочего, активирует кармические отпечатки и т.д. в нашем теле; в нашем теле есть различные каналы и т.д., и когда они активируются ваю, то производят различные сансарные переживания. Вот почему они называются «карма-ваю». Так вот, что происходит, когда мы дышим? Есть маленький канал, соединяющий легкие с сердцем. А сердце — это местопребывание ригпа.

Итак, мы уже знаем, что у нас есть «ригпа, присваивающая основу»; и на самом деле речь здесь идет просто о нашем сознании. На самом деле, когда мы говорим о ригпа, речь всегда на каком-то уровне идет о сознании. Я помню, что в предыдущей беседе я сказал, что на самом деле «ригпа» значит «знание», но у знания должна быть и какая-то основа, и основа знания — это всегда сознание. Вот почему в текстах дзогчена термин «ригпа» иногда употребляется в смысле «сознание», а иногда — в смысле «содержимое этого сознания». Понятно? Тут как бы два значения, и термин употребляется то в одном, то в другом. Это как бы диаграмма Венна [такие два круга, которые пересекаются, видели наверняка не раз — прим. пер.], на которой есть «ригпа А» — это знание, и «ригпа В» — это сознание. В начале они могут слегка пересекаться, и вот задача практика дзогчена как раз и заключается в том, чтобы постараться сделать эти две вещи полностью тождественными, так, чтобы наше знание было полностью объединено с нашим сознанием, так, чтобы эти два вида ригпа совершенным образом сошлись вместе. И когда это случится, мы станем Буддами, понятно? Вот на самом деле главный момент.

Когда мы говорим об «уме» в широком смысле, то что такое «ум» с точки зрения дзогчена, с точки зрения меннагде? С точки зрения меннагде ум — это следствие смешения карма-ваю, то есть ваю нашего дыхания, и цела (rtsal), или потенциальности ригпа, или нашего сознания, пребывающего внутри нашего тела. Так вот, состояние Будды никогда не может возникнуть из ума, потому что ум — это просто артефакт; Лонченпа в одном из своих текстов под названием «Незапятнанное пространство» приводит целый список различий между умом и «еше», то есть по большому счету между умом и изначальной мудростью, и, в частности, говорит: «ум — это омрачение, которое должно быть отброшено, в то время как изначальная мудрость — это качество, которое должно быть воспринято». Он особо подчеркивает этот момент.

Итак, что же мы делаем? Очень важно различать: что такое «ум», что такое «изначальная мудрость», что такое «ригпа», что такое «маригпа» — все время мы встречаем те или иные пары; но мы проводим это различие не для того, чтобы так и оставаться в состоянии заблуждения, а для того, чтобы избавиться от состояния двойственного заблуждения.

Итак, в данном случае мы можем понять, что на самом деле состояние Будды никогда не может возникнуть из ума по физиологическим причинам, относящимся к тому, каким образом с точки зрения тантрической анатомии в человеческом теле порождается ум; начнем с того, что в уме всегда присутствуют умопостроения — состояние Будды всегда свободно от умопостроений. Почему? Потому что в ходе йогических практик Великого совершенства происходит следующее: благодаря определенным позам, направлениям взгляда — или же, если вы практикуете трекчо, как я обрисовал в предыдущей беседе, вы постигли воззрение, осуществили состояние Будды исключительно благодаря воззрению — и на этом этапе происходит вот что: по большому счету, истощается какое бы то ни было основание для ума; вот что значит «чоньи дзепа» (chos nyid zad pa). Итак, состояние Будды не может возникнуть из ума, потому что, собственно говоря, не остается какого-то ума, который мог бы «войти» в состояние Будды, поскольку процесс истощения явлений также завязан на физиологии; когда мы применяем, например, определенные позы и направления взгляда, это автоматически заставляет ветры войти в центральный канал.

Однако, в отличие от разных других видов практик ваджраяны, на самом деле для того, чтобы осуществить состояние Будды, мы не опираемся на каналы — на авадхути, центральный канал, или солнечный канал, или лунный, и на работающие с ними практики, хотя это вполне действенный подход, и я не отрицаю и никогда не буду отрицать возможность достижения радужного тела с помощью методов махамудры, описанных в тантрах сарма; они просто делают это по-другому, их методы очень отличаются, и я так скажу — это мое мнение — что эти методы куда как труднее, они требуют гораздо больше всяких действий. Но что я могу сказать, так это то, что понятие о радужном теле в целом то же самое; обе системы предполагают то, что мы называем... смотрите, в тибетском языке есть термины «прямая последовательность» и «обратная последовательность», «лугчжун» (lugs 'byung) и «лугдог» (lugs ldog), так вот, сансарное зависимое возникновение — это «лугчжун», прямое зависимое возникновение, вот таким вот образом продолжающееся в сансаре; «лугдог» — это обращение вспять всего этого процесса.

Да, в дзогчене тоже есть это понятие об «обращении процесса вспять» — какого процесса? Обращении вспять процесса заблуждения. Так вот, чтобы было заблуждение, должен быть ум; теперь, «сознание» и «ум» — это не одно и то же. Итак, в данном случае, когда мы говорим об «уме», то используем слово «сем» (sems). А в учениях дзогчена под «сем» очень часто, и, в частности, в данном случае, на самом деле подразумевается алая-виджняна, то есть ум, функционирующий как хранилище семян кармических следов. В данном контексте значение этого термина немного другое, потому что здесь речь идет о том, как ум возникает из взаимодействия энергии нашего сознания и карма-ваю с физиологической точки зрения. Так вот, в дзогчене есть много разных видов упражнений, они очень полезны, разные предварительные практики, есть очень разработанная система практики пранаямы, которую используют в дзогчене — но для этих практик вам нет необходимости практиковать какую-то определенную йогу божества; они есть в «Вима Ньинтиг», в разделе «Тра йиг», называется «Лунги тра три» (rlung gi pra khrid), «Краткие наставления о ваю». Так вот, все эти практики очень важны для практикующих дзогчен — почему? Потому что ум сам по себе — это действие ваю в теле, так что, говоря в целом, иногда в практиках дзогчена используется слово «лунг» (rlung), «ваю», а иногда — слово «сем» (sems), ум; но на самом деле речь не идет о двух разных вещах. На самом деле если посмотреть в «Ригпа Раншар», в главе о внутренних первоэлементах и их отличии от внешних первоэлементов на самом деле говорится об определенном ваю, порождающем сознание в теле.

Так что если по-настоящему изучать учения дзогчена, вы обнаружите, что там очень подробно описывается целая психосоматическая система, раскрывающая процесс возникновения сознания, его функционирования, его работы, действия практики; и ваю управляют этим возникновением, тем, как возникают и распространяются проявления, видениями — все это действие ваю, вот почему в учениях дзогчена говорится о двадцати пяти отдельных лунгах или ваю. Так что сам ум — это просто разновидность ваю. И вот главный вопрос: как из всего этого может возникнуть состояние Будды? А никак.

Состояние Будды приходит из узнавания нашего собственного состояния, а это состояние само по себе всегда свободно от кармы, омрачений и т.д. — изначально. А ум изначально, никогда не бывает свободен от кармы и омрачений; хотя ум и безначален, как мы говорим, скажем так, в «стандартных» учениях, нет совершенно никакой возможности, чтобы состояние Будды появилось благодаря трансформации ума. Единственный способ, каким мы на самом деле можем осуществить состояние Будды в перспективе дзогчена — это позволить уму просто сгинуть и исчезнуть. И это то, что, по большому счету, происходит — в числе прочего — конечно, ум растворяется и исчезает в ходе «чоньи дзепа», но не только — наши четыре первоэлемента также растворяются и исчезают в ходе «истощения в дхармате». Это, впрочем, не значит, что все проявления растворяются и исчезают; это просто значит, что на данном этапе наше тело и все, что в нем содержится, возвращается к своей изначальной природе, являющейся изначальной мудростью.

Итак, необходимо понять, что главный момент учений дзогчена заключается в том, что состояние Будды не может возникнуть из ума, потому что «состояние Будды» — это объединение с «еше», объединение с «еше» благодаря нашему подлинному знанию, что такое «изначальная мудрость». Мы говорим «еше», «изначальная мудрость», Алан Уоллес, по-моему, любит переводит «еше» как «изначальная осознанность», кто-то говорит «изначальное осознавание», другие — «запредельная мудрость», это слово переводится множеством разных способов, но по большому счету смысл в том, что когда в дзогчене предполагается обретение плода, наше материальное тело на самом деле возвращается к своей первоначальной природе, будучи выражением изначальной мудрости.

Кто-то спросит — и это справедливый вопрос — в чем тут отличие от йогачары? Разница между тем, что я описал, и йогачарой заключается в том, что на самом деле йогачара утверждает, что воспринимаемые нами явления — это «биджи», семена, активируемые вторичными условиями, из которых возникают умственные явления — их мы и принимаем за внешние явления, и вот как внешние явления воспринимаются нами. Однако дзогчен это отвергает. Во-первых, мы не говорим, что внешние явления — это кармические семена, которые созревают как ментальные явления в нашем потоке ума — этого мы не приемлем. Как же в таком случае обстоит дело для практиков дзогчена? Какова наша теория? Теория практиков дзогчена такова: внешние явления — это энергия, «цел» (rtsal) ригпа, то есть они — «цел» этой изначальной мудрости Основы, и на самом деле они — вовсе не явления ума, и поэтому когда мы достигаем совершенного состояния Будды и прекращаем в своем уме все эти кармические омраченные сложности в виде четырех первоэлементов, одновременно с завершением этого процесса вся вселенная предстает перед нами как массив звука, света и лучей, потому что в этот момент мы вступили в измерение, где переживаем недвойственный опыт всего; так что лично для нас, с субъективной стороны — как это описывается в текстах — мы все вопринимаем как свет. Почему? Потому что поскольку мы прекратили все свои усложнения, наши четыре первоэлемента вернулись к своей природе — изначальной мудрости, а это значит, что теперь все ограничения, препятствовашие нам видеть вселенную как выражение изначальной мудрости, полностью устранены.

Почему же это так важно? Дело в том, что даже в тантрах сарма — в Сампута-тантре — очень ясно излагается, что разница между Буддой одиннадцатого и двенадцатого бхуми и Буддой тринадцатого уровня заключается в том, что Будда тринадцатого уровня воспринимает все явления как выражение его собственного гносиса, его собственного «еше»; здесь я использую слово «гносис», поскольку в контексте Сампута-тантры — это индийская тантра — есть некоторое различие между пониманием индийцами термина «джняна», и тем, как термин «еше», «гносис» понимается в текстах дзогчена. Так вот, здесь, в этой тантре, очень ясно говорится, что Будда-Ваджрадхара тринадцатого уровня воспринимает все как выражение его собственного «еше». Из этого мы можем понять, что когда вы полностью реализуете себя как практик дзогчена, вы также воспринимаете все как выражение вашего собственного «еше» — мы говорим «вашего собственного», хотя на этом уровне вы расстались с самостью.

Однако есть один еще более важный момент: в дзогчене речь идет о шестнадцати бхуми, не только о тринадцати; то есть в дзогчене есть еще три «дополнительных» бхуми. Сейчас не важно, как они называются, можете почитать в текстах об этих шестнадцати бхуми, однако высший называется «еше лама» (ye shes bla ma), что значит «наивысшая изначальная мудрость», самая глубокая. Так вот, эти четыре уровня: тринадцатый, четырнадцатый, пятнадцатый и шестнадцатый именуются «четырьмя бхуми, пребывающими в еше». То есть смысл в том, что в ваджраяне, как она понимается в школе сакья — не скажу насчет школ гелуг и кагью, но в ваджраяне согласно пониманию школ сакья и ньингма состояние Будды — это такое состояние, когда вы, по большому счету, поняли, что все проявления в своей основе — это просто выражения вашей собственной изначальной мудрости, или вашего собственного гносиса — в зависимости от того, как вы предпочитаете переводить этот термин.

И это очень важный момент. Итак, по этой причине мы можем сказать, что состояние Будды никогда не может возникнуть из ума, потому что ум всегда будет двойственным; ум сам по себе никогда не будет способен превзойти двойственность, так что к тому времени, когда мы полностью избавимся от всех омрачающих... так, вообще-то в каком-то смысле можно сказать, что дзогчен отказался от этого понятия; в учениях дзогчена есть еще один особый момент, который учителя сарма сочтут весьма спорным, однако, например, кхенпо Накчун в одном из своих текстов утверждает, что одним из особых свойств тогала является то, что только практика тогала позволяет обычному человеку устранить два грубых омрачения: грубое омрачение страстей и грубое омрачение неведения — а это невозможно в других системах ваджраяны.

Здесь имеется в виду, что «стандартная» модель процесса пробуждения, которой учат в кагью, ньингма, гелуг и в индийских текстах предполагает, что у вас есть так называемые «клеша-аварана», «омрачение страстей», и оно остается с вами вплоть до седьмого бхуми бодхисаттв, а на седьмом бхуми вы устранили все страстные омрачения, и это значит, что вам больше не придется перерождаться ни в одной из трех лок, ни в одном из трех миров. Затем, с восьмого по десятый бхуми вы должны устранить омрачение неведения. До вступления на Путь видения нет никакой возможности устранить какое бы то ни было омрачение; вы — омраченное существо. Я изложу это по-другому: «стандартный» бодхисаттва, вошедший в поток — это тот, кто достиг Пути видения; единожды возвращающийся бодхисаттва — это тот, кто достиг шестого бхуми; не возвращающийся бодхисаттва — это тот, кто достиг восьмого бхуми, а бодхисаттва-архат — тот, кто достиг одиннадцатого бхуми. Ясно?

А вот в учении дзогчен говорится: «ну да, может быть и так, но на самом деле благодаря практике тогал вы можете устранить грубый аспект этих двух омрачений даже будучи обычным человеком» — и это очень радикально и шокирующе для того, кто воспитан в рамках «стандартной» индийской постепенной модели. Дзенцы, разумеется, скажут: «чепуха это все, зачем вы вообще ведете про все это разговор — садись, и все тут; занимайся коанами; сломай свой двойственный ум!» — они в дзене вообще любят ломать вещи. Ну и славно. Мы предпочитаем просто дать вещам раствориться и успокоиться. Мы говорим, что ум подобен взбаламученной воде, в которой полно грязи; а состояние Будды — это когда вы просто даете всему этому отстояться и оставляете в покое эту изначальную чистую воду; наверное, надо ее процедить, потому что иначе, если оставить эту грязь на дне, в следующем эоне она как-нибудь да взбаламутится снова, правда?

Но как бы там ни было, если у вас не получилось совершенное радужное тело и на дне вашего стакана остался какой-то осадок, это не так круто, но все равно — это то, что происходит, когда вы не можете достичь пхова ченпо (pho ba chen po), вы оставляете «осадок»; а если вы оставляете «осадок», то создаете какую-то кармическую возможность в далеком будущем, правда? Потому что вы не смогли полностью освободить свои четыре первоэлемента. Так что это не так круто. Конечно, не каждый может достичь пхова ченпо; но, как бы там ни было, если вы по крайней мере сможете достичь видения дхарматы в этой жизни — вы очень неплохо продвинулись.

Итак, все это немного объясняет, каким образом состояние Будды не может появиться из ума, верно? Вы помните: ум двойственен — состояние Будды всегда свободно от двойственности. Я знаю, некоторые гелугпа, возможно, с этим поспорят и скажут что-то вроде «мы считаем, что, конечно же, Будда может видеть объекты и познавать вещи!» А мы такие: «а вот и нет». Сакьяпа и ньингмапа в этом вопросе единогласны: Будды не воспринимают ничего обычного, они просто спонтанно проявляются. Тут появляется масса возможностей... вернее, было много возможностей, пока не появился телеканал НВО. А теперь из-за НВО настоящего интеллектуального прогресса в буддизме больше нет. И вообще из-за телевидения. Так что буддийской идеократии не получится — мы слишком много смотрим телевизор. Да вы и меня сейчас смотрите по телевизору! Ужос!

На самом деле вот все, что я хотел сказать об этих шести моментах. Давайте кратко повторим их, и вы можете пойти спросить у своего учителя, прав я или все придумал: есть результат, возникающий без причины, поскольку вы обладаете потенциалом состояния Будды как своим «ранкхье» (rang khyad) — есть такой термин «ранкхье», «присущий признак». Далее, есть наставления, не опирающиеся на писания, потому что у вас есть квалифицированный опытный гуру; и есть состояние Будды, которое не появляется из ума, потому что ум, будучи по своей природе двойственным, никогда не может породить состояние Будды. Вот как формулируются пять особых качеств учений дзогчена. Спасибо всем, что выслушали.

----------

Shinyvoid (01.01.2022), Иван О (05.01.2022), Иилья (06.10.2020), Наванг Дордже (01.01.2022), Нгаванг Шераб (24.09.2020), Павел Ш. (27.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2022)

----------


## Alex

Лекция 4. Мгновенное постижение, или мгновенная реализация (часть 2)

Тема, которую меня попросили осветить Wisdom Publications и Дэниэл — это понятие о «мгновенном постижении» в дзогчене и что оно означает.

Итак, эту тему надо рассматривать в контексте очень старого спора в тибетском буддизме — вы можете кое-что почитать об этом споре в работе Сэма ван Шайка, он разбирает вопросы, связанные с «мгновенным» и «постепенным», в рамках учений Великого совершенства и в контексте тибетского буддизма в целом. История этого понятия — разумеется, многие с ним знакомы — восходит к знаменитому диспуту в монастыре Самье в конце восьмого века, когда ученик Шантаракшиты Камалашила и китайский монах по имени Хашан Махаяна сошлись в письменном диспуте (они обменивались посланиями; это был не настоящий диспут, когда участники сидят и спорят — возможно, вы знакомы с такими диспутами, которые тибетцы устраивают в специальных залах при монастырях; нет, это был не такой диспут, они просто обменялись рядом писем). Однако в различных летописях этот диспут описан скорее как непосредственный спор между оппонентами. Наверное, самый знаменитый источник для различных посвященных этому диспуту текстов — это так называемый «Баже» (dba’ bzhed), составленный неким Ба Селнаном, который решил описать роль, которую сыграл его предок при тогдашнем царском дворе Тибета; а помимо этого он включил в свое повествование множество информации, из которой мы можем узнать о Падмасамбхаве как об исторической личности, а также о том, что происходило в то время в Самье и при царском дворе Тибета. Это очень интересный текст, он существует в нескольких вариантах.

Возможно, самый известный вариант описания этого диспута содержится в тексте Сакья Пандиты «Тубпэй гонсэл» (thub pa'i dgongs gsal), «Освещение намерения Мудреца», изданное Библиотекой тибетских классических текстов в переводе Дэвида Джексона — кому интересно, можете почитать перевод Дэвида Джексона, он провел большую работу по изучению полемики Сакья Пандиты, направленной против понятия о «мгновенном постижении», в основном в школе кагью. На самом деле он не особо обращался к этой теме так, как она понимается в школе дзогчен, хотя он упоминает течение дзогчена, которое называет «китайским дзогченом», и оно ему не очень-то по душе. То есть мы знаем, что, возможно, Сакья Пандита предполагал... не исключено, что существующее в западной науке представление, будто дзогчен испытал влияние чань, на самом деле исходит от Сакья Пандиты. Итак — это мое мнение — Сакья Пандита и был тем, кто первым высказал мнение, что дзогчен в той или иной степени происходит от чань.

Но нужно обратиться к эпохе, чуть более ранней, чем время Сакья Пандиты. Где-то в шестидесятых годах прошлого века Чиме Ригдзин Ринпоче, будучи в столице Ладакха Лехе, обнаружил там один очень интересный текст. Этот текст был составлен Нубченом Сангье Еше и на протяжении веков считался утерянным, хотя его называние было известно; отрывки из него, или соответствующие этому тексту места содержатся в терма Оргьена Линпы «Катан де на» (bka' thang sde lnga) — это исторический текст, открытый Оргьеном Линпой в начале четырнадцатого века, в него включен, в частности, стихотворный материал, где цитируется или пересказывается «Самтен мигдрон» (bsam gtan mig sgron) Нубчена Сангье Еше; «мигдрон» значит следуюшее: «дрон» — это светильник, «миг» — это глаз, «самтен» — это сосредоточение или дхъяна, так что в целом, думаю, можно перевести это как что-то вроде «фонарик сосредоточения». Если переводить «мигдрон» как «светильник глаз», как делают некоторые, получается не особо понятно. Или можно перевести как «прожектор», может быть и так.

Ну так вот, в этом тексте Нубчен Сангье Еше очень тщательно выстраивает аргументацию, согласно которой точка зрения Камалашилы... кстати говоря, Камалашила составил три очень важных текста, где он обращается к теме своего диспута с Хашаном Махаяной; это т.н. «Бхаванакрамы», Его Святейшество Далай-лама бесчисленное количество раз давал учения по этим текстам, и на самом деле это один из основных источников, которым сакьяпинские, кагьюпинские, ньингмапинские и гелугпинские ламы пользуются для рассмотрения девяти ступеней шаматхи — если среди вас есть ученики Алана Уоллеса, вы очень тщательно будете заниматься этой темой. Так вот, в этих составленных Камалашилой Бхаванакрамах содержится обоснование тезиса, согласно которому к Буддадхарме нужен постепенный подход, шаг за шагом.

Хотя в ньингмапинских легендах считается, что Нубчен Сангье Еше был непосредственным учеником Падмасамбхавы, похоже, с исторической точки зрения он родился уже после эпохи Ландармы, вероятно, где-то в сороковых годах девятого века, а умер где-то в начале десятого века; однако точные даты его жизни нам неизвестны. В основном он известен благодаря тому, что включен как один из персонажей в так называемый «танец черных шапок», характерный для сангхи нагпа. Когда Ландарма стал притеснять — или, как считается, стал притеснять — буддизм в Центральном Тибете (похоже, что на самом деле Ландарма собирался обложить налогами буддийские монастыри, которые были освобождены от налогов). Его предшественник Ралпачен истощил государственную казну Тибета, потратив все финансы Тибетской империи на переводы текстов и приглашение индийских учителей. Вероятно, в наши дни его сочли бы религиозным фанатиком, но это слишком непочтительно, мы так не можем сказать, потому что он считается великим бодхисаттвой, и первая редакция ранних тибетских переводов и стандартизация словаря используемых в них терминов, начиная с 815 г. (это как раз год его воцарения) — это в значительной мере его заслуга.

Как бы там ни было, в ту эпоху, которая последовала за падением Ярлунской династии после убийства Ландармы, начинаются так называемые «Темные времена Тибета»; и Нубчен Сангье Еше сыграл очень важную роль на протяжении этого периода. Джеку Далтону принадлежит много замечательных исторических исследований о Нубчене Сангье Еше, в частности, о его роли в системе ану-йоги. Ну так вот, в тексте Нубчена Сангье Еше «Самтен мигдрон» рассматривается и точка зрения Камалашилы, и точка зрения Хашана Махаяны, особо там рассматривается точка зрения махайоги, а также, отдельным пунктом, точка зрения атийоги — все это как бы в восходящем порядке. И вот, хотя в наше время «стандартная» догма тибетского буддизма заключается в том, что буддийский путь — постепенный, Нубчен Сангье Еше оспаривает этот тезис и утверждает, что на самом деле точка зрения Камалашилы основана на так называемых сутрах «относительного смысла», «неяртха» или «драндон» (drang don), в то время как точка зрения Хашана Махаяны — на сутрах «нитартха» или «недон» (nge don), сутрах «абсолютного смысла»; он приводит цитаты сорока пяти китайских патриархов дзена, это очень интересный материал, и утверждает, что есть так называемые «тонмун» (ston mun) и «ценмин» (tsen min), на самом деле это китайские термины, и «тонмун» значит «сторонник постепенного пути», а «ценмин» — «мгновенный»; на тибетский эти термины переведены как «римгьипа» (rim gyis pa) и «чигчарва» (gcig char ba), и «чигчарва» значит «мгновенный» [щёлкает пальцами], по большому счету это значит, что вы постигаете все в один момент. Разумеется, в традиции дзен тоже есть свои споры по этому поводу — есть «кэнсё», есть «сатори», что это такое, как это понимать, и т.д. Но говоря в целом, речь о мгновенном пробуждении — вы мгновенно пробуждаетесь, опираясь на некое указание, как, например, Хуэйнэн, который, как считается, обязан своим опытом пробуждения тому, что услышал, как некая старуха читала «Алмазную сутру»; он услышал слова этой сутры и благодаря этому тут же пробудился, а затем, чтобы сделать свое постижение устойчивым и удостовериться в нем, он отправился в дзенский монастырь и стал изучать и практиковать Дхарму; однако первоначальное его пробуждение случилось мгновенно.

Римгьипа отвергают такой подход. Мой учитель, Чогьял Намкай Норбу, так объяснял разницу между ними: дело в том, что римгьипа в целом понимают две истины следующим образом — вот относительная истина, это как бы одна нога, а вот абсолютная истина, это как бы другая нога. И вот римгьипа как бы шагают двумя ногами: сначала относительной истиной, потом абсолютной истиной, относительной, абсолютной — вот как они продвигаются по пути, «переключаясь» между двумя истинами. И в целом это значит, что они «переключаются» между — это если они еще не обрели полное постижение — между созерцанием пустоты в состоянии медитиативного сосредоточения и как бы «применением» этого воззрения пустоты в период между сессиями медитации, когда они сталкиваются с относительными явлениями. Точка зрения дзен немного другая; мы можем с уверенностью сказать, что она заключается в том, что все пять относительных совершенств: совершенство даяния, терпения, дисциплины, вирья — энергии или усердия и сосредоточения, все эти пять относительных совершенств на самом деле сведены воедино в совершенстве мудрости, так что если сначала осуществить совершенство мудрости, если сосредоточиться преимущественно на постижении мудрости, праджян-парамиты, то вы автоматически постигнете и смысл прочих пяти относительных совершенств. Мой учитель так объяснял это: это все равно что, оттолкнувшись обеими ногами, прыгнуть вперед; сразу обеими ногами. Здесь Норбу Ринпоче говорит, опираясь на «Самтен мигдрон» Нубчена Сангье Еше, что чигчарва пытаются одновременно вступить в видение обеих истин, а не «переключаться» между ними, потому мы знаем, что на самом деле — я надеюсь, все мы немного изучали мадхъямаку — на самом деле две истины всегда едины, так что чигчарва утверждают, что нет необходимости созерцать то одну, то другую, как мы поступаем в соответствии с индийским «стилем»; на самом деле мы можем одновременно вступить в видение обеих истин. Вот что значит «чигчарва» в перспективе сутраяны.

Однако — это весьма занятно — Нубчен Сангье Еше говорит, что, раз махайога является постепенным путем, путем для «римгьипа», встает вопрос — почему же махайога эффективней, чем чань? Почему махайога более действвенна? Ведь чань — это путь чигчарва, а махайога — постепенный? И Нубчен приводит очень интересное объяснение. Он говорит, что в ваджраяне пробуждение опирается на прямое ознакомление, которое вы получаете в ходе третьего и четвертого посвящений, и это воззрение, основанное на опыте; здесь, с точки зрения ваджраяны, и кроется основное различие между сутрой и тантрой. Это основанное на опыте воззрение, с которым вас знакомят в ходе посвящения, позволяет вас очень быстро продвигаться по пути; тем не менее, в этом воззрении махайоги все-таки содержится некий изъян, а именно представление о том, что ваше истинное состояние — это своего рода результат, и чтобы достичь его, вам нужно собрать массу всяких причин. Дзогчен же в целом утверждает, что ваше состояние изначально совершенно, и нет такой практики, которая могла бы послужить причиной, благодаря которой вы «создаете» или «улучшаете» это состояние; и повредить этому состоянию вы тоже никак не можете, ваше состояние — это ваше состояние, оно всегда было вашим состоянием, и если вы распознаете его, то освободитесь, а если не распознаете, то нет.

Так вот, поэтому в текстах дзогчена говорится, что это понятие об основе, пути и плоде, когда вы стараетесь достичь или получить нечто «с нуля», ошибочно в своей основе, в самих своих предпосылках. И поэтому, хотя в школе ньингма постепенный подход допустим, абсолютное воззрение школы ньингма — это, разумеется, воззрение Великого совершенства, а там абсолютная точка зрения заключается в том, что на самом деле никакая практика, работающая с причинами, как, например, собрание накоплений заслуг или накоплений мудрости, не позволит вам осуществить плод. Это очень важное отличие учений дзогчена от того, чему учат в других традициях, особенно в сакья и гелуг; кагьюпа занимают как бы компромиссную позицию, половинчатую — я не в уничижительном смысле, я имею в виду, что последователи кагью... Гампопа — по крайней мере, так говорил Чогьял Намкай Норбу — сначала был ньингмапой, и весьма образованным в том, что касается дзогчена; и это мнение не только Чогьяла Намкая Норбу, согласно традиционной точке зрения ньингмапинских авторов четыре йоги махамудры на самом деле представляют собой своего рода постепенный вариант системы, известной как «четыре самадхи дзогчена семде», это относящаяся к дзогчену семде традиция кхамлуг. Разница между четырьмя йогами махамудры — перечислю их, это «однонаправленность», «свобода от усложнений», или тродрэл (spros bral), «единый вкус», или рочиг (ro gcig), и «гомме» (sgom med), «немедитация»; есть много разных описаний этих четырех йог — некоторые учителя кагью, в частности, например, Гьялва Янгонпа в своей махамудре «лхэнчик кье», «Лхэнчик кье чагья ченпо» (lhan gcig skyes phyag rgya chen po), утверждает, что эти четыре йоги махамудры на самом деле исходят из собственного опыта Гампопы; он не говорит, что это дзогчен, что сомнительно, чтобы они были позаимствованы из дзогчена; но Гьялва Янгонпа также признает, что в возрасте восьми лет он получил учения дзогчена и пережил опыт пробуждения. Гьялва Янгонпа был учеником Гоцанпы, Гоцанпа — учеником Линрепы, и это три очень важных учителя школы другпа-кагью. Так вот, Янгонпа утверждает, что, хотя он был практиком махамудры, своим постижением он обязан дзогчену.

Как бы там ни было, эти четыре йоги четырех самадхи семде, системы кхамлуг семде — это «нэпа» (gnas pa), в целом это то же, что «шине» (zhi gnas); «мийова» (mi g.yo ba), что значит «недвижимое», но в системе семде это эквивалент термина «лхактон» (lhag mthong) или «випашьяна»; далее идет «ньиме» (gnyis med) — «недвойственность», а затем «лхундруб» (lhun grub), что в данном случае значит не «самосовершенство»», «самоосуществление» и т.д.; в данном контексте это на самом деле значит «без усилий». Итак, вот что мы видим: поняв «нэпа», мы понимаем, как пребывать в однонаправленном состоянии; под тродрэлом, как в кагьюпинской махамудре, так и в дзогчене семде, подразумевается понимание того, что движение не отлично от покоя ума, это одно и то же. И когда у вас есть такое понимание, вы входите в состояние «ньиме», и тогда, из перспективы «ньиме», вы можете пребывать в этом состоянии без усилий. Так вот, главная разница между кагьюпинской традицией махамудры и традицией дзогчена семде заключается в том, что четыре йоги махамудры так, как их объясняют кагьюпинские учителя — в особенности поздние — это определенно очень постепенная система; вы входите в состояние однонаправленности, и в зависимости от конкретной системы там есть три или четыре степени, а четыре йоги пдразделяются на двенадцать подразделов или на шестнадцать, это зависит от традиции; но в любом случае есть какой-то способ измерения вашего продвижения по этим ступеням. В дзогчене семде, когда вы обнаруживаете, что такое «нэпа» и что такое «мийова», когда вы понимаете «ньиме», на самом деле не предполагается, что эти четыре самадхи следует практиковать постепенно; иными словами, ум всегда может быть в покое, всегда может быть в движении, эти два состояния всегда недвойственны, и когда вы знаете это, вы просто непосредственно без усилий вступаете в это состояние знания, так что на самом деле они предназначены для одновременной практики.

Если рассмотреть другие системы дзогчена, например, трекчо, где есть четыре чожага (cog bzhag), или четыре да (brda) системы лонде, «четыре символа лонде», также предполагается, что вы входите в эти состояния одновременно, они не следуют одно за другим. Конечно, вам может потребоваться определенное время, чтобы научиться этому, но когда вы по-настоящему применяете эти практики, то применяете их все сразу. Вот самая главная разница между кагьюпинской махамудрой и всеми этими системами созерцания в дзогчене. Это не значит, что кагьюпинцы не допускают мысли о том, что есть такие люди, которые могут мгновенно пробудиться; вовсе нет, на самом деле был такой очень известный ньингмапинский учитель по имени Шикпо Дудци, и он говорил: «я искал по всему Тибету и среди индийских учителей, но не смог найти ни одного «мгновенно постигающего», за исключением Сарахи и Линрепы (основателя школы другпа-кагью)». А он был учителем дзогчена, так что интересно выходит. В кагьюпинской махамудре есть также такое понятие, как «сущностная махамудра», которое происходит из текста под названием «Джнянасиддхи», составленном царем Индрабхути, и в одной из глав он говорит о посвящении схождения ваджра мудрости; основываясь на этом, восьмой Тай Ситу, а также некоторые другие утверждают, что, опираясь на прямое ознакомление, возможно пробудиться в тот же момент. Итак, в этом смысле последователи кагью занимают как бы половинчатую позицию. А еще есть текст «Карпо чиктуб» (dkar po chig thub) ламы Шана, против которого Сакья Пандита тоже очень сильно возражал, и другие подобные.

Теперь о смысле терминов «чигчарва» и «римгьипа» в, скажем так, более «современных» учениях дзогчена. По крайней мере, из доступных нам самых ранних текстах традиции дзогчена меннагде мы можем заключить, что, по крайней мере, некоторые из самых ранних учителей дзогчена — например, Вималамитра — утверждали, что на самом деле то, что мы называем «трекчо» (этот термин переводят по-разному, но я предпочитаю вовсе его не переводить, потому что есть два разных объяснения, а раз так, лучше оставить его без перевода) — это метод для очень ленивых людей, которые настолько разумны, что пробуждаются от одного слышания тайных наставлений, и на самом деле это и есть практика трекчо, такой она предполагается. Но в наше время трекчо стало чем-то вроде дзогченовской шаматхи, так что многие ламы скажут вам, что вам надо практиковать трекчо годами; и люди думают, что они говорят о медитации, но это не так, на самом деле речь о том, что трекчо связано с Основой, с так называемым «тогма жи» (thog ma gzhi), «изначальной Основой», когда вы получаете наставления о трех сторонах природы ума: сущности-пустоты, природе-ясности и сострадании, или энергии, представляющей собой единство ясности и пустоты. Так вот, в данном контексте, постоянное возвращение к тому своему опыту и сравнение с ним теперешнего своего состояния, то есть, по большому счету, практика как воззрение — это на самом деле и есть практика трекчо. Трекчо — это практика воззрения. Вот что в данном случае подразумевается под «чигчарва», или «мгновенно постигающим» в «современном» дзогчене.

А римгьипа — это практики тогала, те, кто не могут тут же пробудиться, услышав некие тайные наставления. Итак, трекчо соотносится с Основой, с узнаванием того, что такое Основа, объединением с этим знанием, и когда вы твердо объединились с пониманием Основы и т.д. — вы готовы к вступлению на путь, и это созерцание. Конечно, если почитать «Ригпа раншар»... согласно традиции, мы говорим о воззрении, созерцании, поведении и плоде, вот такая знаменитая четверица, это понятие общее для всех школ. Однако в учении дзогчен мы на самом деле... а кто знает, быть может, это влияние медицины; смотрите, в медицине есть диета, затем определенный образ жизни, затем травы, а затем — внешняя терапия. Но на практике в тибетской медицине, когда мы разрабатываем протокол лечения для пациента, то прежде чем прибегнуть к той или иной диете, на самом деле вначале мы обращаем внимание на образ жизни, то есть поведение, а затем уже на диету, потому что большая часть проблем со здоровьем связана с неверным образом жизни, взять хоть меня [хлопает себя по толстому животу]. Ну так вот, точно так же и в дзогчене сначала речь идет о поведении, потому что есть такой образ поведения, специфичный для учений дзогчена, который называется «свободная от цепляния привязанность» — это звучит немного забавно, но на самом деле речь идет об объединении с видениями, этими знаменитыми «четырьмя видениями». Вы привязаны к ним, поскольку наблюдаете их, но должны быть свободны от цепляния. То есть здесь должен быть некий чувственный объект, контакт — это привязанность; так что получается забавный термин. Учения хинаяны критикуют за то, что они как бы боятся привязанности, так что у них получается своего рода «цепляние, свободное от привязанности», потому что они страшатся привязанности, но на самом деле цепляются за идею свободы от привязанности, вот такая интересная дихотомия.

Как бы там ни было, в дзогчене мы разграничиваем трекчо и тогал, причем надо понимать, что первоначальный смысл трекчо укоренен в представлении о мгновенном пробуждении, а корень тогала – представление о постепенном пробуждении. В дзогчене есть еще один набор понятий: это «шепа» (shes pa), «токпа» (rtog pa), «дролва» (sgrol ba). В данном случае под «шепа» понимается «нёше» (ngos shes), «узнавание», то есть ваш учитель знакомит вас с природой ума и вы узнаете ее; узнав ее, вы постигаете ее, а постигнув — освобождаетесь. Настоящий смысл мгновенного постижения в дзогчене именно такой: узнавание — постижение — и освобождение. Вот что такое настоящее мгновенное постижение в дзогчене; оно не «одномоментное», потому что даже самый высший практик должен пройти эти три стадии: узнавание, постижение и освобождение. А это, в свою очередь, непосредственно связано с учениями о трекчо: весь смысл трекчо в узнавании вашего собственного изначального состояния, и если у вас нет этой уверенности в вашем собственном... Норбу Ринпоче использовал выражение «изначальное состояние» для передачи термина «тогма жи» (thog ma zhi), если его дословно перевести с тибетского, то получится «изначальная основа».

У Джигме Линпы есть интересное замечание о термине «ади-будда» в тантре «Еше лонгьи гью» (ye shes klong gyi rgyud), «Джнянадхату-тантра», ее перевел Сэм ван Шайк и включил в свою книгу «Приближение к Великому совершенству» (Approaching the Great Perfection). Так вот, Джигме Линпа делает такое замечание по поводу термина «ади-натх», «тогме гонпо» (thog med mgon po); он говорит, что возникает вопрос, уместно ли говорить о состоянии Будды в контексте трех времен? И Самантабхадра, отвечая Токпе Дордже, Викальпаваджре, который задал этот вопрос — как соотносится время с контекстом кай Будды — говорит, что вполне допустимо говорить о нирманакае в контексте прошлого, настоящего и будущего; однако, поскольку время Самантабхадры совершенно запредельно любым представлениям, говоря «ади-натх», мы говорим «ади» в том смысле, что это просто наименование, на самом деле это не значит, будто бы Самантабхадра — это «первый» будда; здесь «ади» значит — опять же, Норбу Ринпоче всегда объяснял «ади» и «ати» как «изначальный» — так вот, здесь это просто значит «за пределами времени». То есть это будда, запредельный времени; состояние Будды, запредельное времени.

Мы также говорим о еще одном существующем в дзогчене наборе понятий: дзогчен — это плод без причины, тайные наставления, не опирающиеся на текст, и состояние Будды, не возникающее из ума, потому что в дзогчене надо понимать, что под умом — сем (sems) — всегда на самом деле подразумевается алая-виджняна. В текстах дзогчена «сем» — это просто синоним алая-виджняны, а алая-виджняна всегда связана с неведением и умопостроениями, так что она всегда ложная. Конечно, это не значит, что речь идет о сознании; нужно различать сознание в этом чистом состоянии и алая-виджняну, возникающую по причину заблуждения, и в этом переведенном Сэмом тексте содержится очень красивое описание того, как происходит весь этот процесс. Итак, в сочетании с этими парами — если у нас есть плод без причины, тайные наставления без писаний и состояние Будды, не возникающее из ума — вы можете понять, что, опираясь на тайные наставления, не исходящие из писаний, вы можете обрести узнавание. Далее, когда речь идет об аспекте постижения, некоторые возразят, что плод дзогчена возникает благодаря учителю — и это правда, но это не «непосредственная» зависимость, потому что это ваше постижение — не постижение чего-то возникающего «с нуля», это нечто, чем вы всегда, изначально обладаете — как ваши две ноги, две руки и голова. Пока вы не посмотритесь в зеркало, вы можете знать, что у вас есть две руки и две ноги, но вы можете не знать, как выглядит ваша голова — вы никогда не видели свое отражение в зеркале. И, наконец, состояние Будды, не возникающее из ума, поскольку это постижение ведет к пониманию «еше» — мы называем его «изначальной мудростью», по-моему, Алан переводит это как «изначальное сознание», другие — как «изначальное осознавание», «запредельная мудрость» и т.д. Но вы видите, что эти два понятия взаимосвязаны.

Итак, в дзогчене мгновенное постижение значит «узнавание, постижение и освобождение»; вот что такое «мгновенное постижение», о котором идет речь в учениях дзогчена; однако, если у вас не получилось мгновенное узнавание, у нас в дзогчене есть и постепенные учения; так что на самом деле есть и то, и другое. Но в идеале мы надеемся, что можем пробудиться мгновенно. Вот и все, что я хотел бы сказать о «мгновенном постижении» в дзогчене.

----------

Shinyvoid (01.01.2022), Иван О (05.01.2022), Иилья (06.10.2020), Наванг Дордже (01.01.2022), Нгаванг Шераб (24.09.2020), Павел Ш. (27.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2022)

----------


## Alex

Лекция 5. Тонкое тело и радужное тело.

Меня попросили рассказать о том, что такое «тонкое тело» и «радужное тело», о том, что общего между этими понятиями и чем они отличаются. Итак.

Разумеется, особого опыта ни в том, ни в другом у меня нет, но я прочитал кучу книг, так что хотя бы перескажу вам, что пишут об этом в путеводителях; я хочу сказать, что многие буддийские книги — это своего рода «путеводители» по путям и стадиям; мы много о них читаем, мы хотели бы пройти этот путь — но это очень сложно, цена билета высока — я говорю о том, что потребуется много времени и много практики.

Прежде всего надо прояснить, о чем пойдет речь. В ваджраяне под «тонким телом», говоря в целом, подразумевается анатомия человеческого тела, которое мы используем как колесницу для достижения освобождения. И есть так называемое «тонкое тело» — это довольно спорный термин, но можно говорить «тонкое» в том смысле, что расположенные в теле каналы очень тонкие, «тра» (phra), или на санскрите «сукшма»; их трудно увидеть — если вскрыть человеческое тело, вы не обязательно их обнаружите — в тибетской медицине есть интересные рассуждения на эту тему.

А термин «радужное тело» соотносится с плодом практики ваджраяны; так что для того, чтобы понять второй термин, на самом деле мы должны понять первый. И еще нам надо понять, что существует множество разных тантрических систем, и если вы действительно хотите глубоко разобраться во всех деталях, то есть две книги, мимо которых вам никак не пройти: одна — это перевод «Забмо нандон» (zab mo nang don), его написал третий Кармапа, и «Забмо нандон» значит «глубокий внутренний смысл». Это очень подробный текст третьего Кармапы, преимущественно основанный на системах Калачакры и Чакрасамвары; он очень-очень детально рассматривает нади (часто мы переводим этот термин как «каналы»), ваю (часто это переводят как «ветры») и бинду (часто это переводят как «капли», «семенные сущности» и т.д.) — лично я предпочитаю санскритские термины, потому что, на мой взгляд, так проще и точнее. На мой взгляд, в англоязычных текстах можно просто заимствовать эти термины; нет необходимости переводить их как «каналы», «ветры» и «капли» — на мой вкус, это как-то странно звучит, но это просто мое мнение.

Например, перевод «бинду» как «капля» на самом деле не охватывает значение термина «бинду»; «капля» также не охватывает смысл термина «тигле» (thig le); вообще в тибетских источниках часто встречаются очень многозначные объяснения таких терминов, как «ца» (rtsa), «лунг» (rlung) и «тигле».

Вторая книга, которую стоит прочитать, написана чуть раньше очень известным учителем — я упомянул о нем в прошлой лекции — из школы друкпа-кагью по имени Гьялва Янгонпа, учеником Гоцанпы; но не только его учеником, он также был очень близким учеником Сакья Пандиты. И он написал очень интересную книгу, переведенную вместе с его житием — она называется «Дордже лукьи беше» (rdo rje lus kyi sbas bshad) и представляет собой «скрытое» или «тайное» объяснение ваджрного тела; его перевел Элио Гуариско и эту книгу можно заказать в издательстве Шаншунг. Это тоже фантастически интересная книга, я определенно рекомендую ее — каждый, кому интересна эта тема, приобретите и прочтите обе книги.

Главная разница между двумя этими текстами состоит в том, что Янгонпа в своей книге подчеркивает, что его рассказ о ваджрном теле опирается на его собственный личный опыт, так что в нем содержатся очень интересные и необычные моменты, в то время как книга третьего Кармапы представляет собой более «формальное» изложение темы, опирающееся на индийские тексты и трактаты; насколько я помню, третий Кармапа Ранжун Дордже ни разу не претендует на то, что его рассказ основан на его собственном личном опыте — впрочем, разумеется, поскольку речь идет о третьем Кармапе, а это, бесспорно, один из самых важных учителей на протяжении всей истории тибетского буддизма, не может быть, чтобы его изложение не опиралось на его собственный личный опыт.

Итак, что касается школ сарма — эта тема наверняка излагается в гелугпинских текстах, но я не так знаком с гелугпинской литературой, как с текстами других трех школ — и у бонпо тоже есть очень интересное объяснение этой темы, в особенности в так называемом цикле «магью» (ma rgyud) — это своего рода «материнские тантры», там содержится бонское изложение этого материала, и им есть что интересного рассказать об этом, но, опять же, я не настолько знаком с бонским материалом, потому что на самом деле я не изучал непосредственно бонские тексты, я знаком с ними, скажем так, «по касательной».

Так вот, для школ сарма в особенности — до возвышения школы гелуг — эти два текста, «Дордже лукьи беше» и «Забмо нандон» - являются крайне важными. Они важны для понимания того, как функционирует анатомия человека.

Итак, когда речь заходит о «тонком теле», многие не понимают, что «тонкое тело», как его понимает тибетский буддизм, не похоже на «тонкое тело», о котором идет речь в индуизме — семь чакр с разными семенными слогами, разным количеством лепестков, разным цветом, звуком, ароматом, разными, скажем так, одеждами, цветами и т.д. В буддизме ваджраяны речь не об этом. Одно из заметных различий между индуистским пониманием «тонкого тела» и буддийским пониманием состоит в том, что индуистское представление — по крайней мере, как говорит один из их учителей — на самом деле основано на богопознании. На самом деле оно основано на постижении бога, вхождении в область божественного, и не особенно опирается на эмбриологию человека. А вот и в сармапинских, и в ньингмапинских тантрах, равно как и в тантрах дзогчена, напротив, утверждается, что для того, чтобы понять, что такое нади, необходимо понять эмбриологию человека; чтобы понять, что такое ваю, надо понять, что такое нади; чтобы понять, что такое бинду, надо понять, что такое ваю, так что в традиции тибетского буддизма и ваджраяны в целом наше понимание таково: в нашем теле есть каналы, а внутри каналов циркулируют ветры, отвечающие за перемещение бинду; а бинду, в частности — вы можете прочитать об этом в тексте Янгонпы — на самом деле являются опорой ума.

Так вот, мы часто встречаем представление об уме, который движется благодаря ваю — есть такая известная метафора, ее можно встретить во многих источниках, где ум уподобляется безногому всаднику, а ваю, ветер — слепому коню, так что вместе они способны как-то действовать. Но на самом деле опорой ума являются бинду. Так вот, надо знать, что в индийских тантрах, например в Ваджрамале и многих других, содержатся очень подробные объяснения о том, что такое ваю. Это еще одна тантра, на которую Ранджун Дордже опирается в своем изложении; в целом же оно основано на литературе цикла Гухьясамаджи, цикла Калачакры и цикла Чакрасамвары, а также немного на Хеваджре. Это в Хеваджре мы встречаем общепринятое понятие о четырех чакрах; но информации там не так много. Я хочу сказать, что там есть информация о каналах, но она гораздо более системно изложена в литературе циклов Чакрасамвары и Калачакры.

К чему я веду: с буддийской точки зрения, когда во чреве встречаются сперматозоид и яйцеклетка, то на самом деле в процессе участвуют не только эти две клетки; для того, чтобы произошло зачатие, должны присутствовать еще две вещи: должен быть в наличии ум, который ищет новое рождение, а носителем этого ума является ваю, называемое «махапранаваю». Многие переводчики допускают одну ошибку, переводя «лунг» как «прана»; однако это неверно. На самом деле словом «лунг» обычно переводится или «ваю», или «марут»; так, например, в текстах аюрведы говорится о «вата», «вата-доша» — мы часто видим, что когда термин «вата-доша», например, в Аштанга-хридая-самхите, переводится на тибетский — в Енлаг Гьепа (yan lag brgyad pa), это тибетский перевод этого текста — мы видим «лунг», «лунг», «лунг»... Однако в исходном индийском тексте мы видим термины «ваю», «мару» — синонимы, обозначающие бога ветра — это и есть «Марут», Марут — это бог ветра, он управляет ветром. И мы видим много разных синонимов, но тибетцы просто объединили их все в термин «лунг», или «вата». То есть мы видим слова «марут», «вата», «ваю» — все эти разные термины.

Ну так вот, «прана» — это на самом деле всего лишь один из пяти или десяти ваю. Тибетцы переводят «прана-ваю» как «согдзин лунг» (srog ‘dzin rlung); итак, «прана» — это «сог», «прана» — это жизнь, вот что на самом деле значит «прана»; «дзин» значит «нести», «поддерживать» или «держать», а «лунг» значит «ваю», то есть «согдзин лунг», «прана-ваю» — это на самом деле ваю, поддерживающее вашу жизнь. Далее, прочие ваю, циркулирующие в теле, происходят от прана-ваю, потому что прана-ваю происходит от вдоха и выдоха. Есть такой термин «пранаяма», на самом деле он составлен из двух терминов: «прана» и «аяма», которым по-тибетски соответствуют «сог» (srog) и «цол» (rtsol); так вот, «сог» значит «вдох», или «вдох через левую ноздрю», это зависит от конкретной системы, но в целом «сог» — это вдох, а «аяма» значит «контроль», в целом здесь подразумевается выдох. То есть буквально «пранаяма» значит «контроль праны»; как термин вне контекста «аяма» значит «контроль».

Далее, что четыре прочих ваю, о которых идет речь в общепринятой системе, это апана-ваю — нисходящий опустошающий ветер, вьяна-ваю — циркулирующий ветер, самана-ваю — это ваю, который находится в кишечнике и отделяет чистую часть нашей пищи от нечистой, и, наконец, удана-ваю, отвечающий за речь, движение рук и т.д.

Что я хочу этим сказать: в буддизме важдраяны «тонкое тело» отвечает за все физические функции нашего тела. Все, что мы делаем — еда, сон, размножение, пищеварение, чувственное восприятие — с буддийской точки зрения все это управляется «тонким телом». Так вот, это общепринятое изложение темы. Но в учениях дзогчена есть и другая трактовка «тонкого тела», принимающая в качестве основы описания Янгонпы и третьего Кармапы; однако, поскольку путь дзогчена отличается, здесь разработан другой список нади, разработан схожий, но другой список бинду, а также ваю — в системе дзогчена гораздо больше ваю, чем пять или десять ваю, с которыми мы сталкиваемся в системе Гухьясамаджи. Итак, пять основных ваю являются общими для всех, но в системе Калачакры есть еще одна группа — «пять вторичных ваю», в целом связанных с пятью органами чувств; а в системе Гухьясамаджи другие названия, но на самом деле у них те же самые функции. Просто, чтобы вы понимали: есть пять первичных ваю, пять вторичных ваю, и в системе дзогчена — вы можете прочитать об этом в главе о внутренних первоэлементах тантры Ригпа Раншар (rig pa rang shar), «тантры саморожденной видьи» — содержится система двадцати пяти ваю, и эти двадцать пять ваю соотносятся со всем — так, есть особенный ваю, отвечающий за порождение сознания.

Итак, можно понять, что в Тибете в целом есть две системы «тонкого тела»: «основная» система «тонкого тела», разработанная, как я уже упомянул, Гьялвой Янгонпой и третьим Кармапой Ранжуном Дордже; и есть система, раскрытая в тантрах дзогчена, которой нет в, скажем так, низших разделах - семде и лонгде. Если рассмотреть, например, лонгде — в семде эта тема вообще не обсуждается — а в системе лонгде, которая считается устной традицией практики, исходящей от Вайрочаны, понятие о «тонком теле» на самом деле почти полностью основано на системе Гухьясамаджи. «Тонкое тело» не рассматривается там подробно, но в лонгде есть множество практик, направленных на решение проблем со здоровьем, эти тексты называются «гек сэл» (bgegs bsal); обычно если у вас есть какое-то препятствие, это связано с проблемой со здоровьем — большинство этих текстов «гек сэл» посвящены препятствиям в медитации, но эти препятствия вызваны состоянием вашего здоровья.

Так какое же отношение все это имеет к «радужному телу»? Есть два вида радужного тела: радужное тело, основанное на системе сарма, и радужное тело, основанное на системе дзогчена. Что до радужного тело, основанного на системе сарма, то лучше всего я знаком с объяснением этого понятия, содержащимся в составленных Саченом Кунга Ньинпо текстах, относящихся к системе Чакрасамвары — это комментарии на текст Кришначарьи, озаглавленный «Олапати», и связанные с ним тексты. Что здесь по большому счету происходит — практикующий заставляет ваю войти в центральный канал, заставляет бинду войти в центральный канал, и благодаря этому его материальное тело возвращается к своей изначальной природе — еше (ye shes), или мудрости.

В этом смысле лежащее в основе вышеописанного процесса представление о радужном теле и в дзогчене, и в тантрах сарма очень схоже — это представление о том, что с самого начала подлинной природой всех явлений на самом деле является совершенно чистая изначальная мудрость и что наш теперешний опыт — это всего лишь искажение, возникающее из-за того, что мы ошибочно понимаем природу реальности.

Далее здесь речь идет о практиках, основанных на знаменитой системе «цалунг трулкор» (rtsa rlung 'khrul 'khor), или «янтра-йога», а также о туммо и всех прочих фантастических практиках, о которых часто говорят – они содержатся в Шести йогах Наропы и т.д. Все эти практики предназначены для того, чтобы заставить все ваю и бинду в нашем теле полностью войти в центральный канал; так, в Калачакре говорится о том, как бинду выстраиваются в столбик внутри центрального канала и т.д., и когда они доходят вот досюда [показывает на макушку] — вот и состояние Будды. В Ламдре также имеется похожая система; в Ламдре мерой продвижения по Путям и ступеням является уровень, на который поднялись ваю в центральном канале на пути к чакре в макушке, соответствующей состоянию Ваджрадхары.

Одно из преимуществ такой системы заключается в том, что, если вы делаете такие практики, то ваш путь будет сопровождаться очень определенными знаками, указывающими на степень вашего осуществления, так что вам не придется сомневаться — чего вы достигли в своей практике? И вот что я могу вам сказать: это касается тех, кто не является пробужденным бодхисаттвой, кто еще не вступил на Путь видения — вы можете прочитать в писаниях йогинов, таких, как Джигме Линпа, как они описывают свой опыт практики этих цалунгов и трулкхоров, и упоминают, что она очень болезненна. Она очень болезненна, потому что когда вы еще не достигли Пути видения, в вашем материальном теле присутствует множество препятствий и блоков, так что такие практики на самом деле направлены на то, чтобы освободить и раскрыть каналы, а здесь есть разные побочные эффекты — например, вы избавляетесь от потребности в одежде, в значительной мере избавляетесь от потребности в пище, вы становитесь способны поддерживать жизнедеятельность исключительно праной и т.д. — прана-ваю — а когда вы становитесь пробужденным бодхисаттвой, то происходит, как говорится в системе Ламдре, «кхам дупа» (khams dus pa), «собрание элементов»; так вот, собрание элементов очень болезненно для обычных людей, и оно именно так и описывается— например, Пхагмо Друпа, много лет бывший учеником Сачена Кунга Ньинпо, был первым, кто записал его наставления по всем этим различным практикам — он сделал это до того, как отправился учиться у Гампопы.

Что объединяет последователей школ дрикунг и сакья — это ламдре; в школе дрикунг тоже есть ламдре, и сакьяпа считают, что это полная, стопроцентно подлинная система. Что ж, как бы там ни было, смысл в том, что до вступления на Путь видения такие практики очень болезненны, но никуда не денешься, если вы хотите достичь осуществления.

А вот подход дзогчена к этой теме на самом деле совсем другой. Дзогчен рассматривает радужное тело... Так, давайте сначала проясним один момент. «Джалу» ('ja' lus) — это тибетский термин для радужного тела — это, скажем так, «разговорный» термин; на самом деле он не особо часто встречается — по-моему, мне удалось найти всего один случай его употребления в переводах индийских текстов традиции Чакрасамвары; то есть само по себе это понятие не тибетское, но оно стало популярным среди тибетцев под названием «джалу».

В ньингма, в тантрах дзогчена используется другой термин — «окьи лу» ('od kyi lus), «тело света», и разница здесь очень важна, не столько потому, что у этого термина другой смысл, но потому, что здесь совершенно друой метод. Об этом ведутся споры: некоторые ньингмапа считают, что радужное тело, которое, как считается, осуществляют последователи школ сарма — это на самом деле то, что в ньингма называется «атомным телом», когда тело по большому счету просто само собой распадается на составляющие его атомы. Конечно, здесь не обойтись без споров, потому что тибетцы вообще любят поспорить на любую тему, так что и на эту тему придется подискутировать. Так вот, одним из плодов достижения такого «радужного тела» (на самом деле это не радужное тело, оно называется «дултрен» (rdul phran), это значит что ваше тело просто как бы исчезает и распадается на мельчайшие атомы) является осуществление дхармакаи, но при этом у вас нет основы для двух кай формы, для рупакаи, так что в этом случае согласно ньингмапинскому учению вам нужно... Да, еще считается, что это плод трекчо; на самом деле трекчо не ведет к радужному телу, только тогал ведет к совершенному радужному телу и дает вам опору для осуществления трех кай Основы, поскольку еще одна важная особенность ньингма, очень сильно отличающая эту школу от школ сарма, состоит в том, что, как утверждают ньингмапа, так называемые три кайи на самом деле — явления Пути и на самом деле их нет в плоде, потому что они присутствуют в Основе, это изначально присущая нам природа, которую в состоянии Основы мы называем «сущностью, природой и состраданием», а в состоянии плода — «дхармакаей, самбхогакаей и нирманакаей», но на самом деле вся разница между этими двумя состояниями — это постигшее их существо.

Здесь нужно понять, что термин «Основа» означает нечто, что мы пока что не постигли; многие ошибочно понимают этот термин и считают, будто «Основа» — это что-то вроде «плеромы», «источника», из которого все возникает; на самом деле это неверно. Мы говорим об «Основе», поскольку Основа — это то, чего мы не постигли; почему же мы этого не постигли? Не постигли, потому что не распознали, и потому-то мы не смогли достичь освобождения. В целом «Основа» – это то же самое, что и три каи; мы говорим о трех каях в двух разных смыслах — мы говорим о трех каях Пути, и это понятие на самом деле очень похоже на то, как три каи состояния Будды воспринимаются извне бодхисаттвами на разных Путях и ступенях. Начиная со вступления на Путь накопления — «цоглам» (tshogs lam) вплоть до седьмого бхуми мы способны наблюдать только нирманакаю; нам невозможно увидеть самбхогакаю, у нас нет такой способности, поскольку мы неспособны проникнуть в Акаништху Гханавьюху, так что наше видение ограничено восприятием нирманакаи — это все, что мы можем видеть. Однако если вы — бодхисаттва первой ступени, то вы сможете увидеть всего одну нирмаканаю, если повезет; по большей части мы видим просто статуи Будды. Однако, если мы являемся последователями тибетского буддизма, то у нас есть гуру, а гуру, по большому счету — нирманакая, отсюда происходит понятие «тулку» в тибетском буддизме. На самом деле ритуал возведения тулку на трон идентичен ритуалу благословения статуи; единственная разница между маленьким ребенком и статуей заключается в том, что ребенка мы не заполняем мантрами, порошками, драгоценностями и реликвиями, потому что он живой. Но за этим исключением ритуалы идентичны, между ними нет разницы — учитель призывает поток мудрости предыдущего ламы, которого представляет этот ребенок, и затем растворяет это существо мудрости в ребенке и — опа! — вот и тулку готов. Я не хочу сказать, что этот процесс прямо так и происходит, но ритуал благословения в целом такой, так проходит ритуал возведения на трон. Ну и, разумеется, ритуал возведения на трон предполагает множество различных подношений и т.д. — это все очень важно и тоже должно быть сделано.

Далее, с восьмой по десятую ступени бодхисаттвы мы можем видеть самбхогакаю. Однако в сутрах махаяны очень ясно говорится, что единственные, кто способен видеть дхармакаю — это Будды.

Так вот, когда мы говорим, что с точки зрения дзогчена три каи — это явления Пути, это значит, что в процессе практики тогала мы переживаем все более и более тонкий зрительный опыт, соответствующий трем каям и тому, как практикуют на пути бодхисаттвы; однако это не значит, что, например, эти видения и есть настоящая Акаништха Гханавьюха на уровне самбхогакаи; прямо сейчас наше обычное видение считается нирманакаей, это видение «нечистой» нирманакаи, а когда мы начинаем практиковать, то переходим от нечистого видения нирманакаи к чистому видению нирманакаи, а затем оно постепенно переходит в видения некоего аналога относящихся к самбхогакае земель Будды, мирной и гневной мандал и т.д. И наконец, в самом конце, согласно учениям дзогчена все это просто исчезает, и это исчезновение считается чем-то вроде видения дхармакаи. Итак, главный смысл в том, чтобы истощить все воспринимаемые нами явления; и в этом случае, если это происходит, пока вы еще живы, в этой жизни, вы достигаете так называемого «пхова ченпо» (pho ba chen po). «Пхова ченпо» значит «[тело] великого переноса», или на самом деле еще можно сказать «тело великого преображения», потому что здесь происходит вот что: если в этой жизни вы достигнете этого уровня, если в этой жизни вы полностью осуществите четвертое видение, то станете подлинным Буддой; и в этот момент все кармические следы и все следы омрачений, которые есть в четырех первоэлементах, составляющих ваше тело — ваши тело, речь и ум — все они возвращаются к своей изначальной природе, абсолютно чистой дхармате, и тогда у вас больше нет материального тела, хотя другие люди — поскольку они обладают нечистым видением — будут по-прежнему воспринимать вас, как... ну, скажем, как Малкольма. Если я достигну радужного тела, вся разница, заметная для вас, теоретически будет в том, что я, возможно, перестану отбрасывать тень. Так, например, считается, что кхенпо Накчун — очень известный кхенпо, гуру Чатрала Ринпоче — на самом деле не отбрасывал тени; я сам этого подтвердить не могу, но я никогда с ним и не встречался.

Но, как бы там ни было, это общий для текстов дзогчена момент: такие учителя оставляют после себя только... ну, только ногти; они оставляют после себя такую, скажем так, «нечистую» материальную форму, чтобы оставить некую связь с этим измерением, потому что иначе они просто промелькнут и исчезнут и перестанут быть доступными для нас, и точка; вы наверняка слышали такие рассказы и обсуждения этого момента.

Есть еще один интересный момент, касающийся этой темы: считается, что такие учителя способны перенести свое ригпа, свое постижение в три тысячи живых существ и освободить их; так что когда они в конце концов уходят, то уходят и все эти живые существа. В ламдре тоже есть подобное представление; никто не достигает состояния Будды просто сам по себе; вы достигаете состояния Будды вместе со своей супругой и собранием ближайших учеников, пять человек за раз — то есть если вы достигнете освобождения, практикуя ламдре, на самом деле состояния Будды достигнут одновременно пятеро. Очень интересная идея. Как бы то ни было, это очень сложно понять, это за пределами наших представлений.

Далее, есть другой вид радужного тела, называемый «малое радужное тело». Это происходит в том случае, когда учителю не удалось завершить четыре видения в этой жизни; он входит в состояние «тукдам» (thugs dam), и на протяжении тукдама покоится в природе звука, света и лучей, которые он воспринимает в бардо дхарматы, а знаком этого является то, что его тело постепенно сжимается и уменьшается до довольно маленького размера. Вот это называется «малым радужным телом». Такой учитель достигнет освобождения в бардо дхарматы. И есть так называмое «явленное состояние Будды», когда учитель умирает, входит в состояние тукдам и мы видим всевозможные восхитительные чудесные знаки, но его тело не обязательно уменьшается, так что он не достиг радужного тела.

Но радужное тело — это также в каком-то смысле предмет выбора. Часто говорится, что учителя, достигшие очень высокого осуществления... например, люди недоумевают, почему Дилго Кхьенце, или тот или другой учитель не явил радужного тела — по большому счету, ответ в том, что если есть ученики, которые не очень тщательно хранили самайи, то учителю становится очень трудно; загрязнений от нарушенных учениками самай препятствуют их способности к проявлению радужного тела; вот почему, как правило, когда мы слышим о радужном теле, его почти всегда проявляют йоги и йогини, у которых нет учеников, которые почти совершенно неизвестны, которые просто практиковали, сосредоточившись на практике, а не на том, чтобы широко учить и все такое. Конечно, в учениях дзогчена описываются и другие, скажем так, «посмертные плоды».

Итак, говоря в целом, мы можем понять — я хочу подвести итог сказанному — что есть два разных вида описания «тонкого тела» — описание «тонкого тела» согласно традиции сарма, общепринятое в кагью, сакья, гелуг, нингма, боне, джонанг и т.д., а также особое описание «тонкого тела», специфичное для учений дзогчена меннагде, а в рамках дзогчена меннагде — для непревзойденного тайного цикла, а в непревзойденном тайном цикле, если теперь перейти к радужному телу, то там есть понятие о так называемом «теле, распадающемся на атомы», являющемся плодом трекчо, и собственно «пхова ченпо», «тело великого преображения», или же «тело малого преображения» — в случае трекчо нет необходимости в рассмотрении анатомии, поскольку вы не делаете практик, связанных с видимыми образами; а в рамках тогала есть подробное рассмотрение каналов, бинду и ваю, как раз для того, чтобы понять, каким образом возможно это возвращение материального тела к его изначальной природе как к свету изначальной мудрости.

А когда мы говорим, каким образом это происходит согласно тантрам сарма, то опять же, речь идет о нади, бинду и ваю, так что собрание элементов тела, рассеяных по всему телу — это причина, по которой вы — если вы практикующий в традиции сарма — никогда не должны резать свое тело, потому что если вы разрежете тело, то на самом деле создадите блок, и тогда бинду не сможет пройти в центральный канал по перерезанному нади; вот почему многие тибетские йогины отказываются от любого хирургического вмешательства или жесткой внешней терапии — они беспокоятся, что, если ранить их тело, поранятся и каналы и бинду не сможет войти в центральный канал, а это воспрепятствует проявлению радужного тела.

Однако обе системы согласны в том, что в финале этого процесса человеческое материальное тело возвращается в изначальную мудрость: ньингмапа говорят, что это свет, они используют термин «окьи лу», «тело света»; школы сарма не используют термин «тело света», а говорят «джалу», «радужное тело», и главная разница между этими двумя понятиями состоит в том, что в школах сарма радужное тело достигается как бы «освобождением» от внешних слоев, потому что там есть понятие о так называемых «мандалах тела» — есть внешнее материальное тело, в вашем теле есть каналы, в них есть ваю и бинду, так что путем практик, относящихся к стадиям зарождения и завершения вы постепенно снимаете внешние слои, открывая внутреннее ядро.

А учения дзогчена обходятся без этого, они направлены непосредственно на внутреннее ядро и стараются работать прямо с ним — это одна из причин, по которым высшие учения дзогчена именуются «ньинтиг» (snying thig). Большинство людей не понимают, что на самом деле «нингтиг» значит не «сердечная сущность», хотя все переводят этот термин как «сердечная сущность», но на самом деле смысл не такой. На самом деле в данном конкретном контексте под «ниьн» — это объяснение Чогьяла Намкая Норбу — подразумевается сердцевина дерева, это его центр. А «тиг», как объясняет в своем комментарии Джамгон Контрул, значит «потенциал». Итак, настоящий смысл термина «ньинтиг» — это на самом деле «сердцевинный», или «глубинный потенциал», вот как на самом деле следует переводить «ньинтиг»; но так уж повелось, что мы говорим «сердечная сущность». Но это не настоящее значение.

Итак, в дзогчене мы пытаемся пробиться непосредственно к этому ньинтигу, прямо и без обиняков, минуя все эти прочие... Иногда в текстах дзогчена можно увидеть, что эта общая для всех школ система каналов называется «относительными» нади, бинду и ваю, в то время как специфичные для дзогчена нади, бинду и ваю называются «абсолютными»; это не потому, что они фундаментально отличаются в том, что касается их материального измерения — это мое личное мнение, вопрос немного спорный — дело в том, что относительная система ведет всего лишь к относительному плоду, в то время как система дзогчен ньинтиг вдет к абсолютному окончательному освобождению. Вот такое обоснование.

Итак, можно понять, что в реальности основной момент обеих систем один и тот же — просто одна работает извне вовнутрь, а другая — изнутри вовне. Вот как я подытожил бы свое понимание «тонкого тела» и его взаимосвязь с радужным телом.

----------

Shinyvoid (01.01.2022), Иван О (05.01.2022), Иилья (06.10.2020), Наванг Дордже (01.01.2022), Нгаванг Шераб (24.09.2020), Павел Ш. (27.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2022)

----------


## Alex

Лекция 6. Истоки заблуждения.

Эта лекция будет посвящена происхождению заблуждения согласно учениям дзогпа ченпо.

Говоря в целом, в большинстве буддийских систем — абхидхарме, мадхьямаке, йогачаре, равно как и в системах ваджраяны — никоим образом и ни в каком виде не поднимается вопрос о том, каким образом на самом деле возникает заблуждение. Кто-то укажет на начало двенадцати нидан — это своего рода «двенадцать звеньев» зависимого возникновения — как на исходный пункт; но изучая Абхидхармакошу, мы узнаем, что, если говорить о схеме последовательного зависимого возникновения, охватывающей три жизни, то согласно сарвастивадинскому описанию этой схемы неведение представляет собой омрачения прошлой жизни, формирующие факторы — карму прошлой жизни, а пять звеньев, начиная с сознания и вплоть до контакта, представляют собой плод этих двух относящихся к прошлой жизни причин. Далее, жажда и привязанность представляют собой омрачения этой жизни, становление — действия этой жизни, а рождение, старость и смерть — плод, созревающий в следующей жизни. Так что если рассматривать эту схему с общебуддийской точки зрения, становится понятно, что весь цикл сансары опирается на омрачения — попробуйте начертить мысленную диаграмму: нарисуйте стрелку и подпишите «омрачения», стрелка упирается в слово «омрачения»; а из него исходит другая стрелка, указывающая на карму, а из кармы идет еще одна стрелка, указывающая на страдание, а из страдания — другая стрелка, и здесь нет конца, после этой стрелки нет ничего; или можно закольцевать эту диаграмму.

Да, разумеется, согласно традиции в тибетских текстах этот процесс изображался в виде своего рода «диаграммы» — колеса жизни: петух гонится за змеей, которая гонится за свиньей, которая гонится за петухом, они символизируют три омрачения — это немного другое изложение. Есть два текста: четвертая глава Абхидхармакоша-бхашьи Васубандху, где он рассматривает этот процесс; однако здесь Васубандху описывает его плод как «ашрая», «основу», то есть пять совокупностей; а Нагарджуна в своих «Пратитья-самутпада-хридая-кариках» называет последний термин «страданием», «дугнал» (sdug bsngal), «дукха». Итак, что мы можем понять из общей перспективы — это то, что любое страдание является результатом омрачений, порождающих действия, порождающие страдания. Таким образом, становится понятно, что, говоря в целом, главное, что нам нужно для того, чтобы устранить страдание — разорвать связь между омрачениями и действиями: если у нас получится перестать совершать обусловленные омрачениями действия, то не будет и их результата — страдания.

Однако этот сценарий, общий для всех буддийских ян вплоть до уровня ануйоги, если говорить в рамках ньингмапинской схемы девяти ян, или же включительно до уровня ануттара-йога-тантры, почти вовсе не рассматривает вопрос о том, каким образом возникает заблуждение, поскольку «омрачения» и «заблуждение» — это немного разные вещи. Заблуждение — это причина омрачений, и есть такие системы, где первое звено, авидья — это первое звено зависимого возникновения — многими учителями в целом считается аффективным омрачением, но в Тибете есть также некоторые учителя, которые не разграничивают неведение как аффективное омрачение и неведение как омрачение познания. Я склоняюсь на сторону тех учителей, которые понимают первое звено зависимого возникновения как аффективное омрачение, но не омрачение познания.

Так в чем же разница между авидьей, являющейся аффективным омрачением и авидьей, являющейся омрачением познания? Как раз эту разницу и стремятся осветить учения дзогчена, где говорится о неведении.

Итак, обычно мы думаем о неведении как о некоем аффективном омрачении, некоем загрязнении. Как правило, мы не рассматриваем неведение как омрачение познания — хотя, разумеется, это и есть омрачение познания. Так вот, всякому, кто изучал мадхьямаку, понятно, что когда речь идет об омрачении познания, то основным таким омрачением является цепляние за «самость», это представление о «самоидентичности» личности и самости, так? Но как же возникло это ложное представление о самости, самотождественности личностей и явлений? Вот на этот вопрос мы и постараемся ответить, и вот на какой вопрос пытаются ответить тексты дзогчена.

Так вот, чтобы правильно все это понять, нужно знать, что с точки зрения учений дзогчена двенадцать звеньев начинаются уже после возникновения заблуждения, так что в своей основе то, что мы называем «аффективным омрачением», в целом является плодом заблуждения. Итак, на самом деле это заблуждение является омрачением познания, порождающим аффективное омрачение. Ну это достаточно просто, это должно быть понятно каждому и каждый может с этим согласиться. Что немного сложнее — это постараться понять, каким образом это заблуждение возникает из неведения, являющегося омрачением познания, и откуда берется это омрачение познания?

Учения великого совершенства содержат некую схему, называемую «одиннадцать пунктов», «цигдон чучиг» (tshig don bcu gcig); некоторые переводят это как «одиннадцать тем», другие – как «одиннадцать слов и смыслов», но «цигдон» – это тибетский перевод санскритского «падартха», а согласно моему пониманию термин «падартха» на самом деле значит «категория», то есть, говоря в целом, есть некие «одиннадцать категорий», и если понять эти категории, то вы на самом деле очень легко поймете всю широту и глубину учений дзогчена; одиннадцать пунктов — я перевожу этот термин так — действительно помогают нам определить, «заключить в кавычки» ту часть учений дзогчен, которая соотносится с тем или иным разделом нашей практики.

Итак, если говорить кратко, первые семь пунктов представляют собой рассмотрение Основы; следующие три — рассмотрение Пути, а одиннадцатый пункт — это рассмотрение Плода. Так вот, второй из одиннадцати пунктов посвящен заблуждению — каким образом возникает заблуждение; и это самый важный пункт из учений великого совершенства, который могут надеяться понять начинающие, потому что если не понять, как из авидьи, из маригпы (ma rig pa), из неведения возникает заблуждение, вы не поймете, что такое ригпа (rig pa) или знание — а это на самом деле самая главная задача для начинающего практика дзогчена: понять, каким образом из неведения возникает его собственное заблуждение и чем отличается аффективное неведение и неведение, не связанное с аффектами.

У Васубандху в Абхидхармакоше есть одно интересное высказывание; он описывает главное различие между архатами-шраваками, пратьекабуддами и буддами, говоря, что у архатов-шраваков и пратьекабудд присутствует не связанное с аффектами неведение; иными словами, у них есть неведение, но это не такое неведение, которое вызывает страдание, и на самом деле этот момент очень важен для понимания того, что имеется в виду в дзогчене под «неведением».

Итак, говоря в целом, когда в учениях дзогчена заходит речь о неведении, имеется в виду не то, что мы не знаем, что дважды два — четыре, или не умеем водить машину и т.д. Здесь идет речь о неведении в очень и очень особом смысле. «Неведение» как омрачение познания значит «отсутствие знания истинной природы явлений, благодаря которому мы ошибочно приписываем им некую самость». Как я уже указал, попытки объяснить, как на самом деле происходит этот процесс, крайне немногочисленны; однако учения дзогчена стараются дать объяснение, поскольку, как я уже упомянул, понимание этого момента жизненно важно для пути дзогчена.

Так вот, для начала нужно понять смысл одного очень важного термина учений дзогчена — «алайя». Так, например, в «Еше лонги гью» (ye shes klong gi rgyud) Джигме Линпа дает определения четырех разных видов алайи, и необходимо понять, что в данном контексте «алайя» — это синоним ума, а в учениях дзогчена «ум», или на самом деле «мышление» (сем, sems) — на самом деле просто функция неведения. Таким образом, главная задача практикующего дзогчен — на определенном этапе практики, речь идет о практикующем весьма высокого уровня — заключается в том, чтобы понять, как отделить или разграничить сем (sems) и еше (ye shes), ум и изначальную мудрость. Это тема очень продвинутого уровня, на самом деле сегодня мы не сможем особо подробно ее рассмотреть; но, тем не менее, конечно же, часто говорится, что нам нужно различать эти две вещи — в начале пути речь не идет о различении в смысле практического постижения, здесь имеется в виду интеллектуальное понимание разницы между умом и изначальной мудростью.

Итак, еще один момент учений дзогчена, который необходимо понять — есть два основных подхода к тому, как работать с неведением. Первый подход мы встречаем в Семнадцати тантрах, где рассматриваются три вида неведения: есть «неведение, идентичное причине», «вместерожденное неведение», и, наконец, «измышляющее неведение». Во второй системе, которую мы встречаем, например, в «Гонпа зантал» (dgongs pa zang thal), имеются два вида неведения: здесь есть только вместерожденное неведение и измышляющее неведение, но не упоминается неведение, идентичное причине. Дело не в том, что этого «неведения, идентичного причине» нет в «Гонпа зантал» и связанных с ним учениях; оно там есть, просто там оно называется «нейтральной всеобщей основой» — это ум без сознания, не осознающий себя, в котором нет никакого познания, никаких ментальных процессов, ум не «включен» и не может контактировать с объектами органов чувств и т.д. — на самом деле это функциональный эквивалент термина «неведение, идентичное причине», встречающийся, например, в переводе «Состояние Будды в этой жизни» (Buddhahood in this life).

Интересно, что у нас есть две системы, и причина этого в том, что во второй из них, ярким примером которой является «Устремление Самантабхадры», с которым должны быть знакомы многие тибетские буддисты — оно начинается со слов «Есть одна Основа, два Пути и два Плода», согласно комментарию Джигме Линпы (вы можете прочитать об этом в новом переводе Карла Брунхольца), говоря в общем, под этой Основой, о которой идет речь в словах «одна Основа, два Пути и два Плода», на самом деле подразумевается так называемая «джор дон кун жи» (sbyor don kun gzhi), или «контекстная всеобщая основа» — я перевожу этот термин как «контекстная», потому что Кхенпо Накчун в своем «Чидон», «Еше Лама Чидон» (ye shes bla ma spyi don) — это комментарий на текст Джигме Линпы «Еше Лама» — подчеркивает, что «джор дон кун жи» на самом деле является «контекстным», потому что если не постичь природу этой основы, плодом будет сансара, но если ее постичь — плодом будет нирвана. И это не то же самое, что «тогма жи» (thog ma gzhi); «тогма жи» — это «изначальная основа», в предыдущей лекции я упомянул о ней, это та основа, которая является сущностью, природой и состраданием.

Так вот, когда речь идет о системе ньинтиг (snying thig), где рассматриваются три вида неведения, первое из них — «неведение, идентичное причине» — это в точности и есть неведение, не узнающее само себя; это ваше сознание, и этот момент подчеркивается в текстах дзогчена; в частности, об этом говорит Вималамитра в «Состоянии Будды в этой жизни». Вималамитра подчеркивает, что в системе дзогчена есть понятие об осознающем аспекте Основы, который может впасть в заблуждение — это особая точка зрения учений дзогчена; так что в отличие от большинства низших буддийских систем — систем махаяны, включая ваджраяну, где в целом считается, что Основа — это на самом деле пустота, то есть пустота, свободная от крайностей, дзогчен добавляет представление о том, что Основа также включает в себя сознание. Под «сознанием» не подразумевается некое универсальное всеохватывающее коллективное сознание; здесь имеется в виду, что каждое живое существо по природе пустотно; однако каждое живое существо также обладает сознанием, так что в учениях дзогчена есть как бы условная «точка отсчета», но на самом деле это вневременной процесс — он идет прямо сейчас, он шел с безначальных времен, а это значит, что мы постоянно впадаем в неведение — это наш «базовый» опыт.

И как же это происходит? Таким же образом, как мы переживаем опыт глубокого сна. Когда мы крепко спим, у нас нет совершенно никакой осознанности; мы понятия не имеем, жарко ли, холодно ли, наш дом может быть охвачен пламенем, мы можем замерзнуть до смерти — мы понятия не имеем об этом. Почему? Потому что мы находимся в совершенно бессознательном состоянии. Итак, мы можем понять, что первый вид неведения подобен состоянию глубокого сна – и нет, он никоим образом не связан с тем, что описывается в Мандукья-упанишаде, где берут слог ОМ и на его примере разделяют состояние адвайты – в адвайта-веданте используется слог ОМ для объяснения так называемых «четырех состояний»; здесь нет ничего подобного. В данном случае речь идет просто-напросто о том, что в состоянии глубокого сна у вас нет сновидений, вы ничего не осознаете, ваш ум не функционирует и не направляется вовне, к объектам органов чувств.

Но тут в уме происходит некое возбуждение; когда ум «включается» и просыпается, он начинает попытки выйти вовне, к объектам органов чувств. Итак, в учениях дзогчена говорится, что на самом деле есть очень тонкий ум — об этом говорит Джигме Линпа в упомянутой мной тантре, «Еше лонги гью» — очень тонкий ум, он функционирует так, словно у него есть какие-то объекты, однако объектов нет; и согласно учениям дзогпа ченпо происходит следующее — эта стадия называется «вместерожденным неведением», «лхэнчиг кье маригпа» (lhan cig skyes ma rig pa). На самом деле нельзя перевести «лхэнчиг кье маригпа» обратно на санскрит как «сахаджа-авидья», и причина тому в том, что в данном случае «лхэнчиг кье» дословно значит «одновременно рожденное». Здесь происходит вот что: есть некое явление, в сознании есть некий двойственный образ; сознание начинает воспринимать, если хотите, свое собственное движение, и в этом восприятии своего собственного движения есть некая пороговая точка. Так вот, когда мы говорим о пробуждении Самантабхадры... [щелкает пальцами]. В учениях дзогчена говорится: «Самантабхадра пробудился, стал Буддой, ни одного мгновения ока не накапливая заслуги, а живые существа угодили в сансару, ни одного мгновения ока не совершая недобродетелей» — это очень и очень обычное для дзогчена представление. И что же это значит? На самом деле о смысле этого образа говорится в моем переводе «Состояние Будды в этой жизни», в предисловии, на основании того, как объясняет его Вималамитра.

Мы обнаруживаем, что прежде шераба (shes rab), то есть праджни, мудрости; прежде еше (ye shes) — изначальной мудрости или гносиса, какой перевод этого термина вам больше по душе, прежде всего этого у нас есть просто голое чистое «шепа» (shes pa) — сознание. Обычно в тибетском языке под термином «шепа», если брать его вне контекста, подразумевается «намше» (rnam shes) — как правило, имеется в виду сознание органов чувств, в котором в момент восприятия нет умопостроений; поскольку мы изучали буддийскую логику, мы знаем, что любое чувственное восприятие, то есть восприятие пяти материальных органов чувств, целиком и полностью свободно от умопостроений, поскольку оно является непосредственным восприятием, верно? То есть оно встречается со своим объектом, но здесь нет никакого вторичного процесса в ваших глазах, который сообщал бы вам: «сейчас я воспринимаю свет» — имеет место просто встреча объекта с органом, и тогда на основании этого возникает сознание, которое затем подвергается обработке сознанием ума; а затем в процессе начинают участвовать и другие ментальные факторы, такие как ведана — ощущение, которое судит, жарко или холодно, приятно или неприятно; затем к процессу подключается самджня, «душе» ('du shes), восприятие; оно решает, хорошее это явление или плохое, ясный это образ или размытый и так далее, все такое. Но поскольку все эти ментальные факторы пока не начали функционировать, становится ясно, что в этом сознании нет умопостроений.

Так вот, на этом этапе у «шепа» есть две возможности: во-первых, оно может стать «шерабом», так это описывается в тексте; оно может стать праджней. Это значит, что это сознание, это нейтральное сознание этапа Основы распознало свое собственное движение, свою собственную энергию как часть своего собственного состояния. В предыдущей лекции, когда речь зашла о четырех йогах махамудры и четырех самадхи дзогчена семде, я немного затронул тему покоя и движения. И одной из причин, по которым в четырех самадхи дзогчена семде так важно понимать, каким образом покой и движение являются одним и тем же состоянием, является их прямая связь с тем, как Самантабхадра пробудился на этапе Основы — потому что он распознал это движение как состояние его собственного сознания. А когда он распознал это движение как состояние его собственного сознания, его сознание стало шерабом и он достиг состояния Будды, миновав заблуждение.

Итак, необходимо понимать, что первые два вида неведения предшествуют заблуждению. Что же это за заблуждение, о котором идет речь? Заблуждение, которое мы сейчас рассматриваем, начинает функционировать при появлении третьего вида неведения. Третий вид неведения называется «измышляющим» неведением, и схожесть этого термина с упоминаемой в учении йогачары «измышленной природой» на самом деле не случайна, потому что в данном случае происходит следующее: вы не распознали это движение как ваше собственное состояние, поскольку, действительно, на этапе вместерожденного неведения присутствует двойственное восприятие, потому оно и называется «вместерожденным» неведением — потому что в сознании есть образ субъекта, есть видимое восприятие субъекта и объекта, хотя на самом деле это просто энергия самодвижущегося сознания.

И это похоже на то, как мы просыпаемся: это тонкое сознание как бы выходит наружу, устремляясь к якобы существующему чувственному объекту, которого на самом деле нет — это похоже на процесс пробуждения от глубокого сна; что происходит, когда наш сон становится поверхностным? Согласно тибетской медицине, с точки зрения физиологии сознание, которое в состоянии глубокого сна пребывало в сердечном центре, когда вы начинаете просыпаться, примерно в два часа ночи ваю в вашем теле, лунг (rlung) приходит в движение и вытесняет ваше сознание в восемь каналов в вашей сердечной чакре, а эти восемь каналов соответствуют восьми сознаниям, о которых говорится в системе йогачары, равно как и в ваджраяне. И в сочетании с присутствующими в вашем потоке ума следами они порождают весь переживаемый нами опыт сновидений.

Да, йога сновидений в дзогчене немного отличается от йоги сновидений в других школах; единственный смысл йоги сновидений в дзогчене — просто быть в состоянии распознать во сне, что вы видите сон, так, чтобы знать, что вы находитесь в сновидении. Как правило, мы не заботимся о том, чтобы преображать свои сны, сознательно что-то делать в сновидениях — конечно, если у вас получается, то это здорово, потому что если у вас есть власть над сновидениями, вы можете больше практиковать; если вы действительно властны над своими сновидениями, то во сне вы сможете практиковать несколько трехлетних затворов — сотни лет! То есть я не хочу сказать, что эта способность бесполезна, я просто говорю, что для нас это не главное. Для практикующих дзогчен главное в ночной практике — быть в состоянии распознать... Вообще здесь два момента. Во-первых — есть много разных видов ночной практики; так, например, если вы ложитесь спать, созерцая Ченрези в своем сердечном центре, а Ченрези в данном случае — образ вашего гуру, то, если ваша первая мысль после того, как вы проснетесь утром, будет снова о Ченрези, то ясно, что на протяжении всего этого времени вы спали в состоянии светоносности. И вот в чем здесь дело, почему в учениях дзогчена так важна ночная практика: точно так же, как важно понимать, что покой и движение — это не разные вещи, если во время сна мы способны распознать, что видим сон, это очень схоже с пробуждением Самантабхадры и тем, как он распознал проявления его собственного сознания как свое собственное состояние.

У вас может появиться вопрос: каким образом возникает это движение? На этот счет есть различные, скажем так, космологические теории, но по большому счету основной момент такой: это движение возникает в Основе, потому что осознающий аспект Основы на самом деле загрязнен кармическими следами омрачений из прошлых жизней — вот причина.

Итак, когда мы говорим о том, что Самантабхадра — это ади-будда или ади-натх, то в упомянутой мной тантре Джигме Линпы подчеркивается, что о Самантабхадре невозможно думать в категориях времени; так что когда мы используем термин «тогме гонпо» (thog med mgon po), или «адинатх» — «изначальный спаситель», «изначальный защитник», или как еще понимать этот термин, то «изначальный» — это просто слово, которое мы используем, потому что на самом деле здесь неприменима такая категория, как «время»; на самом деле Самантабхадра за пределами времени, и если вы хорошо владеете аналитическим методом мадхьямаки, то можете понять, что время — это просто условно именуемая сущность, на самом деле его никоим образом невозможно определить как реальное, как нечто существующее иначе, нежели просто как обозначение. Ну что ж.

Это не значит, что у нас нет опыта переживания времени; это значит, что если подвергнуть время анализу, то мы не сможем обнаружить прошлое, поскольку оно больше не существует, не сможем обнаружить будущее, поскольку оно еще не существует, а настоящее — поскольку ни прошлое, ни будущее никоим образом не существуют, у настоящего нет никакой основы, кроме условного обозначения «настоящее»; так что мы просто принимаем это. А дзогчен опирается на воззрение мадхьямаки, так что и в дзогчене следует рассматривать время таким образом.

Итак, что же происходит: поскольку в Основе присутствует движение и Самантабхадра распознает его как свое собственное состояние, он становится Самантабхадрой — разумеется, на самом деле он не синий, хотя в ряде текстов дзогчена утверждается, что у Самантабхадры синее лицо, две руки и две ноги, потому что он представляет собой архетип телесной формы, «фенотип» всех живых существ — на самом деле это есть в одном месте в «Гонпа Зантал», это очень интересно; однако Чогьял Намкай Норбу говорил, что, будь мы слонами, наш Самантабхадра был бы синим слоном; так что есть и такое мнение. Так вот, можно представить себе, что если во сне мы не распознаем, что видим сон, то мы попадем в состояние, которое называется «измышляющим неведением», «кунтаг маригпа» (kun brtag ma rig pa), и весь этот процесс основан на кармических следах омрачений в нашем потоке ума; однако на самом деле здесь мы сталкиваемся с одной фундаментальной проблемой, заключающейся в том, что на самом деле кунтаг маригпа измыслило некую «самость», опирающуюся на измышление некоего «другого», и это и есть источник заблуждения согласно учениям дзогчена; согласно традиции дзогчен, именно этот узел нам и надо развязать, чтобы пробудиться. Тут все точно так же, как и во всех прочих буддийских традициях: фундаментальная экзистенциальная проблема, которую пытается разрешить дзогчен, так же самая, как и в любой другой буддийской традиции — как нам преодолеть страдание, порожденное измышленной нами ложной самостью, которую мы приписываем всем явлениям, которые наблюдаем в повседневной жизни? Итак, весь смысл всех практик дзогчена, использующих много-премного разных методов, сосредоточен именно на этом моменте.

Что ж, теперь понятно, что на самом деле именно с «кунтаг маригпа» начинается разговор об алайя-виджняне, потому что когда алайя перешла в состояние заблуждения, это состояние заблуждения порождает алайя-виджняну, а также так называемый «клиштаманас», «омраченный ум». А сам омраченный ум, согласно системе йогачары, это на самом деле ум, измышляющий «собственную природу»; в системе санкхья это называлось бы «ахамкара» — «ахамкара» значит «я делающий», «ахам» значит «я», а «кара» — делать. Как бы там ни было, главное здесь в том, что на самом деле именно в этот момент полностью формируются восемь сознаний и можно говорить о том, что именно в этот момент по-серьезному запускается весь цикл двенадцати нидан.

Некоторые люди ожидаемо склоняются к мысли, будто в учениях дзогчена говорится о некой идеальной «точке отсчета», будто бы был такой момент времени, когда все это началось; но это ошибка. На самом деле дзогчен — точно так же, как любая другая буддийская система, считает, что Вселенная проходит через стадии формирования, существования и гибели, составляющих так называемую «махакалпу», длящуюся на протяжении шестидесяти четырех калп. В «Вима Ньинтиг» (bi ma snying thig) содержится комментарий на тантру под названием «Единый сын всех будд»; на эту тантру есть комментарий, приписываемый Гарабу Дордже, и в нескольких разных местах этого приписываемого Гарабу Дордже комментария он указывает на то, что формирование новой Вселенной происходит на основе оставшихся от предыдущей Вселенной следов омрачений на четырех первоэлементах. Это космология абхидхармы — ни больше, ни меньше; позвольте мне поделиться с вами еще одним беспокоящим меня моментом: у людей есть такое представление, будто бы существует некая отдельная космология дзогчена, как-то сущностно отличающаяся от других космологий. На самом деле это не так. Если тщательно исследовать, что говорят об этом тексты дзогчена, вы обнаружите несколько очень интересных космологических теорий, разумеется, это так — так, например, в главе «Ригпа Раншар» (rig pa rang shar), где рассматривается происхождение ума и неведения, это глава 61, и там говорится примерно так: «В начале Вселенной было древо, исполняющее желания, яйцо» и всякие прочие прекрасные образы, но это все метафоры, потому что этот текст часто прибегает к языку метафор; на самом деле это не значит, что был какой-то «начальный момент» Вселенной. Опять же, как я уже говорил, весь процесс формирования, существования и гибели тела, как его рассматривает дзогчен, точно такой же, как и в любой другой буддийской системе. Говорится, что из пространства возникает воздух, из воздуха — огонь, из огня — вода, а затем из воды возникает земля, и весь процесс разрушения точно такой же, все так же, как в «Абхидхармакоша-бхашье». И, например, нет никакого упоминания о частицах пространства из системы Калачакры.

И поскольку это махаянская система, она также включает в себя общемахаянское представление о том, что существует бесчисленное множество вселенных, так что мы видим, что тут есть кое-что от космологии «Аватамсаки», так что если на самом деле говорить о трех существующих в буддизме независимых уникальных космологических системах, то это космология абхидхармы, космология Аватамсака-сутры и космология Калачакры, и кроме них нет никакой другой. В дзогчене просто есть несколько интересных поворотов по отношению к космологии абхидхармы, но на самом деле он не опровергает эту космологию, на самом деле он не предлагает нечто иное, нежели космология абхидхармы, так что не стоит думать, будто это не так.

В дзогчене изложение часто строится так, будто бы у вещей есть начало; необходимо понять, что схожим образом можно сказать — тем из вас, кто изучал гелугпинские учения, это будет очень знакомо — когда речь идет о формировании, существовании и распаде Вселенной, мы также можем описывать этот процесс как один день, потому что в рамках одного дня есть формирование — это когда мы вылезаем из кровати и тащимся на работу, это очень болезненно, все не слава богу, вихри враждебные веют над нами, кругом движение, потом вода — мы чистим зубы, приводим в порядок прическу, одеваемся — очень много всего, начало вселенной очень хаотично, прямо как я в шесть утра, особенно сегодня. Затем наступает время существования, мы занимаемся повседневными делами — садимся в автобус, или на чем еще мы добираемся на работу, общаемся с людьми, участвуем в разных процессах, и, конечно же, 64 калпы отлично вписываются в 12 часов и на самом деле 24 часа наших суток на самом деле оказываются шестьюдесятью четырьмя эонами нашего бытия, и вы можете найти в тантрах самые разнообразные подобные космологические теории. И, наконец, вечером мы ложимся спать, и это — образ нашего распада. Итак, становится понятно, что весь этот процесс возникновения из Основы мы можем обнаружить в своих сутках. И в любом отдельно взятом мгновении мы на самом деле тоже можем его обнаружить.

Когда я впервые постарался понять эти учения — это было давным-давно, в 1993 году; я изучал дзогчен на протяжении примерно полутора лет, что-то около того, и познакомился с кхенпо Намдролом — это чудесный учитель, если у вас будет возможность, непременно получите у него учения, это однозначно того стоит, он — один из величайших живущих сейчас учителей дзогчена; так вот, мы спросили его: когда речь идет о возникновении из Основы, это одномоментный процесс или же он идет постоянно? Разумеется, он посмотрел на нас как на дураков и сказал: «Нет-нет, это происходит постоянно».

Итак, необходимо понять, что каждый отдельно взятый момент наличия сознания — это возможность распознать Основу как вашу собственную Основу, потому что нужно также понимать, что Основа индивидуальна; Вималамитра весьма ясно говорит, что Основа — это ваше собственное неусложненное сознание, вот что такое Основа. В ней есть пустота, в ней есть ясность, в ней есть энергия, или сострадание — в зависимости от того, как вы переводите этот термин. Немного отвлечемся от темы; по-тибетски это «тукдже» (thugs rje), в учениях дзогчена есть этот термин — «тукдже», и хотя есть немало хороших причин для его перевода как «сострадание», просто прямой перевод «сострадание», поскольку он соотносится с нирманакаей, как одним из измерений состояния Будды, с тем, как проявляется нирманакая; но на самом деле он также соотносится с энергией сознания, и это вполне достойный аргумент для того, чтобы переводить его и просто как «энергия». Я по ряду причин склоняюсь к «состраданию» — я ленивый, а так получается легче — сделал английскую кальку для этого слова, и не надо ничего объяснять.

Однако необходимо понять один момент: вот прямо сейчас все процессы, происходящие в нашем сознании — это на самом деле тукдже; есть одно очень красивое место в одной тантре, где Манджушримитра расспрашивает Гараба Дордже (примерно как Дэниэл берет у меня интервью на нашем сайте) и говорит: «Пожалуйста, объясни, что такое «цэл» (rtsal)?» И Гараб Дордже отвечает: «Цэл зеленого цвета». И вот я пошел к Норбу Ринпоче и так спросил его: «Ринпоче, знаете, есть такое место в «Ати Ченпо Гью» (a ti chen po rgyud) — наверное, это как-то связано с жизнью, с ростом?», а он ответил: «Да, именно это оно и значит»; цэл нашего состояния... на самом деле во всем есть цэл, даже все, что растет, в чем происходят какие-то процессы и т.д. — во всем есть цэл, во всем этом есть энергия, так что на самом деле тукдже пронизывает все. Это не значит, что ваш цэл — это мой цэл или как-то так; но это значит, что есть энергия, есть рост, есть функционирование — и это еще одно значение тибетского термина «тукдже» в учениях дзогчена, оба эти значения должны рассматриваться вместе, так что некоторые склонны переводить «тукдже» как «сострадательный резонанс».

Но, видите ли, смысл здесь в том, что когда на этапе Основы мы знаем, что происходит движение, то, что мы замечаем — это и есть цэл, это энергия нашего собственного сознания, и это и есть то, что мы либо верно распознаем, и если вы помните, что говорилось в прошлой лекции, есть узнавание, постижение и освобождение.

Так что в каждый отдельно взятый момент у практика дзогчена есть возможность — да на самом деле у каждого, не только у практика дзогчена... Вот бонпо утверждают, что дзогчен — это более высокое постижение, чем махамудра; прекрасно, у них есть свои причины так утверждать — в целом они отстаивают позицию, согласно которой здесь другой метод, более быстрый, а потому и результат выше. Но буддисты в целом считают — все известные мне буддийские учителя дзогчена — что плод махамудры или практики двух стадий и плод дзогчена один и тот же. Это не значит, что вам непременно нужно практиковать дзогчен, чтобы распознать то, о чем мы говорили; но если вы пытаетесь распознать это путем практики двух стадий, то, когда вы подойдете к этому моменту, узнавание должно будет произойти либо в контексте либо прямого «мэннаг» (man ngag) — тайного наставления вашего учителя о природе ума, так, чтобы вы смогли верным образом распознать её через постепенное понимание, освоение со своим умом в практике медитации махамудры, или же через практику двух стадий, когда вы стараетесь как бы «отсоединиться» от нечистого мира через развитие чистого видения, а затем пытаетесь отсечь свои умопостроения об этом чистом измерении, чтобы быть в состоянии постичь, что ваше всецелое сознание — это один великий символ; в целом это и есть смысл термина «махамудра», «единый великий символ». Что же это за единый великий символ? Этот единый великий символ — это мандала. А что такое мандала? Мандала — это просто ваши тело, речь и ум. А что это такое? Это, как ранее упомянул Дэниэл, с гелугпинской точки зрения — у вас есть тонкое тело, у вас есть тонкий ум, и на самом деле эти вещи — одна сущность, «ново чикпа» (ngo bo gcig pa), ясно? Именно так.

Итак, становится понятно, что цель та же самая, однако метод совершенно иной. Вот почему мы в дзогчене обходимся без многих методов, присутствующих в практике двух стадий; тем не менее, если как следует исследовать эту тему — например, Далай-лама пишет о дзогчене в одной своей книге — их много, я сейчас не помню, в какой именно — что в дзогчене может не быть формальных стадий зарождения и завершения, но в дзогчене есть практики, схожие со стадией зарождения; эти практики — так называемые «семдзины» (sems 'dzin) и «рушены» (ru shan) — действительно включают в себя визуализацию и т.д.; просто они не обязательно подразумевают самопорождение как многоголового многорукого многоногого Херуку — а это в каком-то смысле весело, а раз весело, то большинство практикующих дзогчен тем или иным образом практикуют и какого-нибудь йидама, потому что у нас есть разные вторичные условия.

Смысл здесь в том, что у нас всегда, в каждый момент, есть возможность — если мы получили тайные наставления, практикуем гуру-йогу и у нас есть учитель, который может помочь нам и направить нас — то в каждый момент у нас есть возможность распознать энергию нашего собственного ума как наше собственное состояние, и тогда происходит вот что: эта энергия нашего собственного ума становится более тонкой, и, если говорить в рамках схему, которой учил Чогьял Намкай Норбу, у нас есть так называемый «данг» (gdangs), ролпа (rol pa) и «цэл» (rtsal). Так вот, он приравнивал «данг», «ролпа» и «цэл» к качествам трех кай. Итак, качество нирманакаи — это «цэл», он соотносится с нашим внешним видением, вот что такое на самом деле энергия «цэл». Затем идет «ролпа», и это на самом деле больше относится к практике тогала, или к визуализации себя как мандалы божеств, мирных и гневных божеств — вы Ваджрасаттва и у вас гневные божества тут [показывает на лоб], мирные — тут [показывает на сердце], видьядхары — тут [показывает на горло], и ваши глаза закрыты... Это просто чтобы дать вам представление, это не то, чем на самом деле является ролпа; настоящая ролпа — это когда вы делаете практику тогала и у вас появляются определенные видения; вот настоящая ролпа, она соотносится с лхундрубом (lhun grub), «естественным совершенством», «пракрити». И еще есть так называемая энергия «данг»; это когда вы полностью устранили все, скажем так... Вы помните, что в учениях дзогчена мы пытаемся истощить все явления; мы не стараемся создать какие-то явления, на самом деле мы стараемся истощить все следы, всю карму — всё это устранить из своих тела, речи и ума. И что же остается? Просто то, что называется «чистым дангом»; данг соотносится с уровнем дхармакаи, поэтому здесь используется такая метафора: если у меня есть хрустальный шар и я положу его перед чем-нибудь красным — это объяснение Норбу Ринпоче, а не моя выдумка, вы на самом деле можете прочитать его в «Кристалле и пути света» — если вы возьмете хрустальный шар и будете держать его перед чем-нибудь красным, например, красным листом бумаги — он покажется красным, словно красная перчатка; если будете держать его перед синей бумагой — он покажется синим.

Итак, на самом деле это самый тонкий уровень энергии нашего ума и на самом деле именно это имеет в виду Лонченпа, когда говорит о «нан сел» (nang gsal), «внутренней ясности». Здесь, согласно учениям дзогчена, происходит вот что, если объяснить другими словами: когда разбивается «юное тело сосуда» — это такой термин, обозначающий нашу изначальную мудрость в ее самом чистейшем виде — когда разбивается его оболочка, то происходит следующее: внутренняя ясность становится внешней и более грубой, а когда она становится грубой, у нас начинаются всякие проблемы. Однако когда мы обращаем этот процесс вспять, то она возвращается к природе того, что называется «данг».

Есть два одинаково звучащих слова «данг»: gdangs — это светоносность, и есть другой термин, mdangs — это излучение, и разница между gdangs и mdangs заключается в том, что светоносность (если вы сможете себе это представить) подобна гипсовому горшку, в котором стоит свеча; он светится, но не распространяет свой свет вовне — это энергия дхармакаи. А излучение, более соответствующее следующему уровню — ролпа — это когда вещи начинают сиять вовне; но на самом деле это «сияние вовне» может произойти только в том случае, когда присутствует какое-то сильное движение. И снова: в каждй момент у нас есть возможность распознать наш «цэл», и само по себе наше узнавание «цэла» как «цэла» делает его более тонким и заставляет его вернуться в «ролпа». А когда мы полностью истощим все — она возвращается в «данг», и, наконец, совершенно исчезает, потому что согласно учениям дзогчена три каи существуют только на Пути — это явления Пути, в Плоде нет трех кай. Почему так? Потому что Основа и Плод отличаются только тем, освобождены вы или нет, так что по-настоящему нет причины собирать два накопления, разве что в том смысле, как говорит Лонченпа в одном из своих текстов: «Для практикующих дзогчен собрание двух накоплений подобно тому, как драгоценный камень поднимают из грязи и очищают от нее» — на самом деле вы не создаете нечто совершенно новое, а просто устраняете омрачения, скрывающие блеск драгоценности от ваших глаз.

Так что то же самое относится и к практикующим дзогчен. Тут может возникнуть вопрос: как здесь не впасть в индуистское воззрение атманавады? Очень просто. Основа — это «кадаг» (ka dag), основа — это свободная от крайностей пустота, так что она не может «существовать», «не существовать», и то, и другое, или ни то, ни другое — она свободна от этернализма, свободна от уничтожения и т.д. Итак, подлинная Основа, о которой говорится в дзогчене — это пустота, и всему существующему присуща пустота. То есть смысл в том, что, если мы обладаем природой ума — вспомните, как Вималамитра говорит: «Основа — это ваш собственный неусложненный ум» — и это значит следующее: подлинный точный смысл фразы «ум пуст» состоит также в том, что ум изначально чист; на самом деле в сутрах, в праджня-парамите не используется термин «кане дагпа» (ka nas dag pa), не используется термин «дзугме дагпа» ('dzugs med dag pa), однако в праджняпарамите используется термин «зодма дагпа» (gzod ma dag pa), дословно означающий «чистое с самого начала».

Так что на самом деле воззрение дзогчена — это воззрение праджня-парамиты, поскольку праджня-парамита утверждает, что все явления изначально чисты, и разница между нами и Самантабхадрой также и в том, что Самантабхадра распознал свое собственное состояние еще и как чистое, в тот же самый момент; итак, он распознал, он постиг и тогда он освободился; или она, или он, или кто бы там ни был — на самом деле у Самантабхадры нет пола. И мы, будучи практикующими дзогчен — да кем угодно на самом деле — также обладаем в точности тем же самым потенциалом.

И вот почему на самом деле для нас так важно понимать, что такое заблуждение и каково происхождение заблуждения; если вы поймете, что такое заблуждение и его истоки, то по-настоящему сможете называть себя практикующим трекчо; потому что когда речь идет о трекчо, то именно в этом смысле говорят о «прорыве» — это один образ, которым объясняют эту практику: «трек» (khregs) — это нечто плотное, а «чо» (chod) в данном случае понимается как переходный глагол gcod (однако, как правило, пишется chod, и это непереходный глагол, на самом деле у него нет прямого дополнения). Так вот, можно понимать этот термин двояко: первый — это когда имеется в виду, что вы «прорываетесь» через нечто плотное; вы обладаете пониманием всего того, о чем я только что говорил — все явления изначально чисты и т.д., и это как бы «трекчо» в смысле прорыва сквозь плотные явления. Другой способ понимания термина «трекчо» заключается в понимании «трек» как «связки» — это объяснение Норбу Ринпоче, но его также приводит Ригдзин Джацон Ньинпо в его три (khrid) трекчо и тогала из цикла Кончок Чиду, и там Ригдзин Джацон Ньинпо объясняет, что «трек» — это как бы связка, как бы сноп колосьев, связанный веревкой; и если эта веревка разорвется — chod — сама по себе, потому что это непереходный глагол, сноп просто-напросто развалится; так что Норбу Ринпоче переводил этот термин как «освобождение от напряжения».

Что ж, как бы там ни было, подведем итог: мы можем понять, что главное дело практикующего трекчо заключается в том, чтобы понять, каков исток заблуждения и что такое само заблуждение; поняв исток заблуждения и само заблуждение, мы можем прорваться сквозь это заблуждение или же дать этому заблуждению распасться самому — это и есть подлинное значение термина «самоосвобождение». Поняв, что такое «заблуждение», мы сможем достичь состояния, полностью свободного от цепляния; а благодаря тому, что находимся в полностью свободном от цепляния состоянии, мы в то же время находимся в состоянии самоосвобождения.

Вот все, что я хотел рассказать сегодня о заблуждении и его истоках.

----------

Shinyvoid (01.01.2022), Иван О (05.01.2022), Иилья (06.10.2020), Наванг Дордже (01.01.2022), Нгаванг Шераб (24.09.2020), Павел Ш. (27.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2022)

----------


## Alex

А, вот, чуть не забыл, это касается последней лекции. Есть один очень важный момент, который необходимо прояснить, иначе у нас могут возникнуть недоумения и сломается мозг. Малкольм, рассказывая о «цэл» (rtsal) и «ролпа» (rol pa) — двух разных «видах» ясности, или светоносности Основы, пересказывает объяснения Намкая Норбу Ринпоче. Так вот, Намкай Норбу (Малкольм, разумеется, об этом знает и всегда этот момент упоминает, но здесь почему-то пропустил) употреблял термины «цэл» и «ролпа» в обратном порядке, нежели Лонченпа, Мипам и прочие учителя ньингма: то, что у ННР «цэл» — в их текстах (и, кстати, во всех известных мне садханах, хотя я не ахти какой знаток) «ролпа», и наоборот: то, что у ННР «ролпа» — у всех остальных «цэл». Почему так, я не знаю; разумеется, ННР был прекрасно знаком с текстами Лонченпы и соответствующей терминологией. Но вообще это обычное дело: кто читал «Царя Всетворящего» (kun byed rgyal po), наверняка обратил внимание, что там термины «сущность» (ngo bo) и «природа» (rang bzhin) тоже поменяны местами, если сравнивать с текстами мэннагде. Вот.

----------

Choi (27.09.2020), Иван О (05.01.2022), Наванг Дордже (01.01.2022), Павел Ш. (27.09.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2022)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Смысл вышесказанного в том, что люди часто совершают серьезную ошибку: прочитают что-нибудь вроде «Кюндже Гьялпо» и, не понимая, что речь идет именно об Основе, думают: «о, у нас в дзогчене не нужны самайи, не нужны посвящения — ничего не нужно делать! Все, что нужно — прочитать «Кюндже Гьялпо» и трепаться на форумах с друзьями о том, как хорошо мы понимаем учения дзогчена». Или в баре, или еще где придется. И люди говорят: «о, да это прямо как адвайта-веданта!», или кашмирский шиваизм. Это еще одно серьезное отклонение, которым многие страдают.


Все дело в том, как понимать Основу. Поскольку оригинальные тексты очень мутно все это описывают, то вполне понятно желание истолковать все это с точки зрения индуизма или нео-индуизма, где прямо говорится о Едином начале. Даже большинство западных ученых переводят _gzhi_ на английский как _ground of being_, что в русском переводе звучит как "Основа Бытия", неся в себе монистические коннотации. 

Что касается результирующего состояния, то я думаю оно абсолютно идентично в таких традициях как Трика, Кали-Крама, Махамудра или Дзогчен. Везде оно описывается как недвойственный гнозис, выходящий за пределы любых концептуальных ограничений. Дзогчен из всех этих учений лучше всего проработан в техническом плане. Здесь есть более детальные наставления по практике, мало мифологических наслоений (что хорошо для западной аудитории), а самое главное линии не прерывались. А Крама, например, давно исчезла. 

За перевод отдельное спасибо.

----------

Alex (01.01.2022)

----------


## Alex

Пожалуйста, не размещайте в открытой мной теме закрытые тексты, требующие посвящения, к тому же защищенные авторским правом.

----------

